#ubuntu-arm 2010-01-18
<eggonlea_> ADcomp: you need manually add tslib in HAL fdi because Ubuntu haven't it by default.
<eggonlea_> just copy the fdi from Angstrom to Ubuntu, or modify the synaptics fdi to use tslib.
<itsonlyme> The HTC Touch Pro 2 has an android port already booting with the haret tool,  is an ubuntu port a possibility?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-01-19
<cooloney> ogra: /win_xp/5
<cooloney> ogra: sorry. typo
<ogra> cooloney, intrestingly i think last time i tried suspend worked for me, it just didnt resume
<ogra> i.e. there is no way to wake up the board
<lool> asac: The logic to disable CONFIG_NEON in the kernel because chromium will pick it up if present seems bogus to me (LP #507416)
<ubot4> lool: Bug 507416 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/507416 is private
<ogra> lool, as i understood the plan is to switch it in the kernel at runtime/boottime
<lool> ogra: Read the bug
<ogra> i'm subscribed to it
<ogra> however it doesnt match what was discussed on IRC
<ogra> as i understood cooloney does have a patch that can switch it dynamically
<lool> Yes, that's what he says in the bug
<ogra> right
<ogra> so apps can look at cpuinfo and switch accordingly
<lool> It's not cpuinfo but whatever
<ogra> if apps cant do it we'll have a -neon package of selected apps
<asac> lool: yes, the way he refers to chromium is odd ;)
<asac> i think thats none-sense
<asac> chromium will use either no NEON
<asac> or runtime detection ...
<asac> but upstream doesnt want to do that so the patch would need to come from us
<asac> so plan is to make a special NEON build available so we can compare benchmark
<asac> and if its worth it consider doing the real implementation
<cooloney> hi guys, am i wrong with the NEON issue?
<cooloney> i am quite confused indeed, heh
<ogra> thats the drugs :P
<asac> plars: so
<plars> asac: yes?
<asac> plars: if you install dove alternative ... and use ssh to log in
<asac> and start apps
<asac> do you still get the lock-up?
<asac> not sure if you already answered that
<plars> asac: haven't tried since last week, but I have no reason to suggest that it changed.  All I was doing was booting in single - works booting to full gui - doesn't
<asac> plars: right. so what we should do in any case is figure if its really dependent for some comüponent
<plars> asac: with alternate, it recycles through the GDM constantly many times before locking up.  With live image, the login is bypassed and it goes right into a session, where it locks before coming up completely
<asac> so imo logging in using ssh and seeing if X apps still work would be great to narrow down to X server/graphics driver
<dmart> Could be worth trying to bring Xorg by hand
<asac> plars: yes, i mean: try to not start X ... check if X apps alone over ssh trigger this. if not try to start X with stripped down features etc.
<asac> until we know what is causing this.
<plars> asac: I'll install with latest alt and give it a try in a bit, have to run to a doctor appointment right now
<asac> ok thanks
<asac> plars: the gdm restarts ... are those SIGILLs?
<dmart> If we get SIGILL, we at least have some chance to debug...
<plars> asac: didn't catch if they were or not, very possibly
<asac> so gdm restarts ... gnome-panel restarts
<asac> when does it lock-up completely?
<asac> just random i guess
<asac> NCommander: can you kick off a gcc-4.4  package build on your dove? we might get something out of that from the testsuites run at the end of the build
<asac> ok out for some errand
<ogra> dmart, ping
<ogra> dmart, unping (solved the issue)
<dmart> unpong
<ogra> heh
<GrueMaster> Now that is a true sign of nerddom.
<armin76> asac: btw, chromium works fine here with v8 disabled...
<armin76> iow, it fails to run on armv5te only
<armin76> with v8 enabled v8 fails to build, with it disabled it fails to run :D
<armin76> however on armv7 works both ways
<armin76> guess it fails on <armv6j
<asac> armin76: v8 disabled?
<asac> so basically nothing?
<armin76> asac: you know, the snapshot=false thing
<armin76> javascript works anyway
<armin76> it just doesn't on armv5te
<asac> kk
<asac> snapshot=true builds and just crashes?
<asac> armin76: ?
<armin76> asac: on armv5te, snapshot=true fails to build, false fails to render any js page
<asac> armin76: fails to build or crashes during build? in mksnapshot?
<armin76> crashes during build, mksnapshot
<armin76> asac: http://dpaste.com/147596/
<asac> armin76: for us it crashed there with gcc 4.4 because of inlining bug
<asac> -fno-tree-sink or -fstrict-aliasing worked
<asac> but i guess you face a different issue
<armin76> asac: its gcc-4.3 and works on armv7, so...
<asac> ok
<NCommander> asac, re: building gcc-4.4 (sorry for the delay on this work item): my dove board keeps hanging or gcc segfaults
<armin76> you broke it
<asac> NCommander: while building or in the testsuite?
<NCommander> asac, while building
<NCommander> asac, I'm going to try one more trick up my shelve before giving up completely, but its not pormising
 * NCommander sighs
 * NCommander just hung in apt-get update
<asac> NCommander: are you running lucid?
<NCommander> asac, yup
<asac> NCommander: so trick didnt work?
<asac> maybe this gives more when run inside gdb session?
<asac> i mean... just the gcc compile
<plars> wow, that's just crazy
<plars> I think it's bootchart that's killing it
#ubuntu-arm 2010-01-20
<asac> plars: killing what?
<asac> dove?
<plars> asac: yep
<asac> plars: wow
<asac> plars: so without it, all works fine?
<plars> asac: yes, not what I was expecting
<plars> asac: sorta... gdm still continually restarts.  Haven't had a chance to focus on that yet
<asac> plars: hmm ... so skipping gdm brings you a usable desktop and its stable?
<plars> asac: haven't tried bringing up X on it's own, just pulling pybootchartgui
<asac> how can you log in if gdm restarts?
<plars> asac: command line
<asac> ok; so no X
<asac> at least a small improve
<plars> asac: I suspect that X may start ok on its own, just didn't get a chance to try yet
<plars> asac: yes, we have a workaround to make progress at least :)
<asac> ok. when can you try that?
<asac> also, didnt someone say that gdm was fixed and now gnome-panel restarts?
<plars> asac: I can mess with it more tonight, trying to get kids fed right now
<GrueMaster> asac: I'm starting an alternate install now so I have an installation to work from (easier than modifying the live image).
<asac> great
<plars> asac, GrueMaster: I had several packages out of date, after the update gdm was stable, but it hung once I got into X again.  Looks like there is more than one thing that can cause the hang.  I did try running a few gui programs (gcalctool, oowriter, etc) and nothing hung when running over ssh
<asac> plars: do you have a Xorg log from that run?
<asac> plars: another thing to test would be to just start X with a single app
<GrueMaster> I'm wondering it it may be in the exception handler.  It would be nice to know what is different in X0.
<NCommander> asac, nope, didn't work (sorry, on lagged repsonse)
<Differentkindof> I have a question about building a package from source... I don't have the hardware yet but I know it'll run 9.10 arm
<Differentkindof> If the program is using only tcl c++ and c how weary do I have to be of the tarball?
<Differentkindof> Forgive my obvious stupidity on this one I still just rock simple java etc so architecture until very recently was totally not an issue
<dmart> asac: ping
<ogra> hmm, intresting, the qemu-kvm armel build seems to get a lot further in the recent upload but fails with assembler messages now
<dmart>  OS
<dmart> (oops, wrong window)
<dmart> ogra, maybe you can help me here: we have a kernel patch to trap and emulate the swp instruction.  It's not upstream yet, but it would be worthwhile merging it into ubuntu.
<dmart> What's the best way to raise it?
<ogra> the kernel-team mailing list
<dmart> OK, I'll try there.  Thanks
<ogra> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kernel-team
<dmart> Cheers
<ogra> they usually get all patches for review on that list first
<asac> dmart: hi
<lool> ogra: It's the other way around, the qemu-kvm/armel build doesn't go as far as it used to
<lool> It used to go further than arm-softmmu/exec.o
<asac> dmart: yes, the kernel list. feel free to CC me on the mail
<lool> I fixed it a bit in karmic, but then the toolchain changes exposed more regressions
<lool> Such as usage of swp
<asac> (i am not subscribed)
<lool> But I think you folks are working on fixing issues such as /tmp/ccmwUgQ9.s:5392: Error: selected processor does not support `swp r4,r4,[r3]'
<lool> So would be cool to fix this immediate issue
<dmart> asac, OK, will do
<ogra> hmm, i thought it failed even before it started compiling stuff in the past
<lool> ogra: I fixed it a bit in the karmic cycle
<ogra> ah
<ogra> i just remember it failing on something like bochsbios or similar but then i didnt look at the logs for quite a while
<asac> dmart: http://blog.vlad1.com/2009/07/28/measuring-startup/
<asac> http://blog.mozilla.com/tglek/2010/01/19/chromium-vs-minefield-cold-startup-performance-comparison/
<dmart> asac, what is minefield?  Is that a firefox variant or something else?
<asac> dmart: minefield is daily build of firefox trunk
<asac> so atm heading to 3.7
<asac> for ppa supported archs we also have it in http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<asac> you can use it side by side with 3.6 and 3.5 :)
<asac> but its just a placeholder for firefox here
<dmart> Do we have 3.7 for armel anywhere?
<dmart> There doesn't seem to be a build on the ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA
<asac> right. thats why i said: "for ppa supported archs" dmart
<asac> i dont think we want to check that build
<asac> for now
<dmart> asac, sorry, misread that
<dmart> OK
<asac> np. should have been more explicit
<ogra> asac, i think someone needs to look at the busybox ftbfs soon, that might get in our way
<ogra> dyfet, ^^^ something for you ?
<dmart> asac, I will try the startup time test on chromium and ff3.6 anyway; would be interesting to see what happend.
 * ogra grumbles about bad reconnect time
<asac> ogra: ok
<dyfet> okay
<dyfet> I can after some coffee :)
<asac> dyfet: hi
<asac> thanks
<ogra> dyfet, awesome :)
<asac> dmart: right. that would be great
<asac> dmart: i am waiting for more input ;)
<asac> from moz folks
<ogra> looking at all tehse segfaults in the ftbfs list i wonder if our buildds have issues
<asac> doko said that one build machine is broken most likely
<asac> giving back usuall yhelps
<ogra> yeah, smells like
<asac> he said he disabled the builder
<asac> and someone enabled it again ... guess lamont
<ogra> i'll try to give back pulse ... wont harm anything, lets see if it gets through
<asac> yes do that
<asac> if it helps, lets check why the builder that doko disabled got pushed in the farm again
<ogra> seems that was imbe
<ogra> and yes, imbe is in the pool again
<ogra> pulse is now building on jambul
<ogra> evolutions segfault wasnt on imbe though
<ogra> but on huito
<ogra> i wonder if that points more to a toolchain issue than to a specific buildd
<ogra> or an issue with the way the chroots are set up
<ogra> hmm the same for empathy
<ogra> seems to be pretty random across the builders
<ogra> (that segfault was on korlan this time)
<asac> ok
<asac> was there a toolchain upload?
<ogra> not that i noticed, let me check
<asac> seems like ... 4 days ago
<asac> * Update the gnat patch for arm from the trunk.
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> well, lets see how the given back packages behave now
<ogra> i gave back evo as well
<asac> empathy failed too
<ogra> yep gave that back too now
<ogra> evo-couchdb needs to wait for evo to build first
<asac> ok see that now
<ogra> launchpad-integration and indicator application look like good candidates for a give back as well
<ogra> both waiting for python-gtk2
 * ogra gives back both
<asac> ogra: hmm. ok.
<asac> but you said they were on multiple biulders
<asac> but ok
<ogra> right
<ogra> thats why i say we should still watch it
<ogra> but if it doesnt show up again its rather cosmic rays or bad weather behvaior ;)
<asac> dmart: http://dromaeo.com/ ... also got that one
<ogra> asac, FYI all give backs survived
<jkridner> is there a best place to get a list of packages built for 9.10?
<ogra> jkridner, we build all packages in the archive
<asac> ogra: nice
<asac> thats good news
<asac> so maybe something got fixed magically again
<ogra> jkridner, http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/ has a list of failed builds though
<ogra> asac, right, that happens from time to time which is why i blame cosmic rays :)
<asac> was neon disabled already again, or are we still running that?
<ogra> no idea
<ogra> asac, i didnt know we enabled it
<asac> bug 490326
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490326 in fontconfig "Please merge fontconfig 2.8.0-2 from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490326
<asac> ogra: it was enabled (more or less by accident) in latest BSP upload
<asac> so good. i will bring up a chromium NEON build then to compare
<ogra> asac, in the upload ? i thought only in the test kernels
<asac> after i asked for a test kernel, dmart found that we have it enabled in archive now ;)
<ogra> but i might have misunderstood
<ogra> ah, right, then i misremember
<asac> it wasnt a conscious change ;)
<ogra> my had is spinning from that uboot crap
<asac> heh. i know what you mean
<ogra> testbuild is running though, then i'll upload ... i'll add the fix for the board revision numbers as soon as i have all of them
<dmart> Is anyone using Babbage-2 boards right now?
<ogra> i want to get that package crap done now :)
<ogra> dmart, asac is
<asac> my board is powered off.... still have getting the rev on my list
<asac> let me see
<dmart> asac, how if your bbg 2 connected to the network?  I'm still getting terrible network performance in lucid, but it only occurs when connected via a hub.
<ogra> dmart, using uboot or redboot ?
<ogra> dmart, we discovered some heavy issues with the NIC initalization under uboot
<dmart> ogra, it's redboot (actually, I'm currently running the 20100120 image)
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> redboot should be fine
<dmart> The network works, and the hub claims it's at 100MB, but the IT guys here were wondering whether it's running half-duplpex for some reason.
<ogra> sounds like a valid explanation
<ogra> did you check with mii-tool ?
<ogra> dmart, do you run a 2.0 or a 2.5 atm ?
<ogra> i'm looking for: "cat /proc/cpuiunfo|grep ^Revision" from a 2.0 under redboot
<jkridner> thanks ogra.  looks like Skype is a special case.
<dmart> ogra, it's a 20.
<ogra> jkridner, yeah
<ogra> dmart, could you get me that number ?
<dmart> ogra, what number?
<ogra> that saves asac to create a boot SD with redboot :)
<dmart> Oh, right
<ogra> dmart, cat /proc/cpuiunfo|grep ^Revision
<dmart> 51020
<ogra> 510 ?
<ogra> and thats under redboot ?
<dmart> I dunno, that's what it says
<dmart> Yes.
<ogra> ok
<ogra> 2.5 and 3.0 have 511 at the front
<dmart> I think so anyway... you're not using uboot in the images yet, right?
<ogra> means my patch will be only two lines instead of three, thanks a lot !
<dmart> Where does mii-tool come from?
<ogra> no, uboot is to broken
<ogra> dmart, net-tools iirc
<ogra> asac, so you dont need to fiddle with your board anymore, got my info for the patch
<dmart> ogra, SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failes: Operation not supported
<ogra> ouch
<ogra> messy driver i guess ... did you sudo the command ? meight need admin privs
<dmart> Yeah, this was running as root
<ogra> then its a driver issue
<ogra> it might not properly integrate with the mii layer
<ogra> that would also excplain why we dont see cable plug events
<dmart> Unfortunately I don't know how to confirm whether the connection is half-duplex, and it don't think anyone else has been able to reproduce it yet.
<ogra> no, only MII tool could confirm that or the dmesg entry for a plug event in your logs :)
<dmart> asac, do you know how to run Vlad's startup time test on Chromium?  It seems to rely on being able to dump to the console from JavaScript, but I'm not sure whether Chromium supports that.
<asac> hmm
<asac> dmart: good question
<asac> dmart: http://blog.mozilla.com/tglek/2010/01/19/chromium-vs-minefield-cold-startup-performance-comparison/
<asac> does that not work?
<asac> or did i forget to post that url?
<dmart> You posted it, but I just seem to see a blank page with no result visible.  I'll try again later...
<asac> hmm
<dmart> Maybe I did something stupid...
<asac> i think the idea is that it also displays it in the browser
<dmart> Oh... hmmm.  I'll try more carefully and let you know (I'm waiting for something else to run right now)
<dmart> ...or not... (board lockup)
<asac> sure
<dmart> Is anyone else seeing this intermittent lockup problem?  It may be specific to babbage 2
<dmart> Generally the board will lock up every 1-2 days
<asac> dmart: use http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html
<asac> removed the dumps so it doesnt fail in chromium ... now its displayed
<ogra> empty page for me
<asac> ogra: thats normal
<asac> ogra: do
<asac> firefox http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html#`python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'`
<ogra> i dont have FF installed :P
<asac> $BROWSER man ;)
<ogra> *g*
<asac> botty ogra :-P
<ogra> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html#1264003964709
<ogra> thats all i get
<asac> hmm
<asac> mabe i failed to upload ;)
 * asac checks
<ogra> ogra@osiris:~$ chromium-browser http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html#`python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'`
<ogra> Created new window in existing browser session.
<ogra> and thats on the cmdline
<ogra> do i need to fully close the running one ?
<asac> ogra: try again ;)
<asac> yes, you should close the running one to get startup time
<ogra> ELAPSED 395
<asac> right. thats probably not a full open
<asac> 395ms
<ogra> ah, well, to many tabs atm i dont want to lose
<asac> heh
<ogra> my browser tabs are usually part of my TODO list :)
<ogra> but seems to work :)
<dmart> asac, I get the following numbers using your version:
<dmart> ff-3.6: 8564, 9123, 8599, 6654, 8914, 8397, 8747, 8792 (dropping fs cache between runs)
<dmart> ff-3.6: 4439, 4528, 4364, 4358, 4354, 4445, 4456, 4379 (not dropping cache)
<dmart> chromium: 5396, 5194, 5260, 5072, 5231, 5341, 7110, 5054 (dropping fs cache between runs)
<dmart> chromium: 1929, 1974, 2402, 1871, 1879, 1810, 1869, 2100 (not dropping cache)
<asac> ok.
<asac> i will upload a ffox 3.6 without xulrunner
<ogra> wow, thats significant differences
<asac> we should compare that again
<asac> at least there are loads of less .so's to load for that
<dmart> It might be the case that we're much more exposed to the hugeness of ff on this platform
<asac> yes, but IO is also pretty bad
<asac> which means that having lots of files to load is worse
<asac> firefox all-in-one has everything linked statically
<dmart> I would like to run oprofile here, but oprofile seems to have build problems in the archive... I'm trying an offline build.
<dmart> Total amount of data and number of files seems potentially significant
<dmart> If the ff-3.6 build Thumb-2?  I'm assuming it is, but just want to check.
<asac> yes. i think for a fair comparison we need the all-static package ... which is what we are aiming for in lucid anyway. i am just verifying that its fine and then upload it in a few minutes to the same location
<asac> dmart: ffox 3.6 from lucid should be thumb2 ... yes.
<dmart> The amount of relocation work ld.so has to do might make a difference too.
<dmart> Are there all-static packages for both browsers?
<asac> i can push a chromium-browser with thumb2 now that we have neon easily ... guess i should do that
<dmart> Oh, was Chromium not Thumb-2?
<asac> dmart: chromium is all static ... there is no supported shared build
<asac> dmart: no. remember we talked about it: reason is that they dont support a non-neon build with thumb2 atm (build system restriction)
<asac> i want to fix that upstream still
<asac> but now that we have by accident a neon kernel, i can just upload with full armv7
<asac> so lets check tomorrow again
<asac> hopefully both packages will be ready then
<dmart> OK; I couldn't remember the precise issue. If you could do a T2 build of Chromium that we can test in the meantime that would be good... we want to check like with like as much as possible.
<asac> yes, i ffox 3.6 all-static will be uploaded a in a few minutes
<asac> chromium with t2 and neon will be uploaded shortly after
<asac> then i will work on build ssytem fix so we can build t2 without neon
<ogra> gah
<ogra> i was to quick with giving back evo-couchdb :(
<asac> hehe
<asac> plenty of builders ;)
<ogra> gah
<ogra> uboot ftbfs
<ogra> objdump: '/build/buildd/uboot-imx-2009.08+really2009.01/build/build-imx51/post/libpost.a': No such file
<ogra> ld: post/libpost.a: No such file: No such file or directory
<ogra> make[1]: *** [/build/buildd/uboot-imx-2009.08+really2009.01/build/build-imx51/u-boot] Error 1
 * ogra glares at that log
<ogra> it builds locally !
<ogra> damned
<ogra> make[2]: Entering directory `/build/buildd/uboot-imx-2009.08+really2009.01/post'
<ogra> (echo create /build/buildd/uboot-imx-2009.08+really2009.01/build/build-imx51/post/libpost.a; for lib in   ; \
<ogra> 	 do echo addlib $lib; done; echo save) \
<ogra> 	| ar -M
<ogra> +Syntax error in archive script, line 1
<ogra> GEEZ !
<ogra> what the heck do i do now :(
<ogra> seems ar cant handle + signs
<lool> Ah Cody complained about similar issues in the build when the directory name (version number) has odd chars
<lool> Where did you unpack it locally?
<ogra> i used the old upstream patch indeed
<ogra> *path
<ogra>  ... uboot-imx-2009.01/
<ogra> no plus there
<ogra> (echo create $(LIB); for lib in $(GPLIB) $(SPLIB) ;
<ogra> thats in the Makefile
<ogra> i wonder if i can do anything with clever quoting
<dmart> What's wrong with something like ar cq <files> ?
<ogra> the worst part is that the archive is empty anyway
<ogra> " for lib in   ; \" ... creates a null byte file anyway, i could probably just touch it
<dmart> echo '!<arch>' >lib.a gives you an empty .a file
<dmart> ...but of a dirty hack though...
<ogra> well, the whole package is the worst crap i every created anyway
<lool> ogra: Is there a bug for this issue?
<ogra> lool, not that i know of
<ogra> lool, bug 494797
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494797 in binutils "ar fails when double-slashes are used in certain paths" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494797
<ogra> reported by Nonconventionally Creative ... heh
<dmart> IIRC, the GNU ar format uses an internal file called "//" to store the archive symbol table... if wonder it that's related?
<lool> Could be
<lool> That said, I'm not sure it's the same bug since Cody worked arund it by changing the version
<ogra> might be
<ogra> lool, i *wont* change the version again ... rolling that messy package took me the whole day already ...
<ogra> and its supposed to be only interim until we get fixes from freescale
<lool> I'm not asking you to, just commenting on whether it's the same bug or not
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> but given that the .a file ends up empty anyway i guess i'll just change the Makefile for now to create an empty archive
 * ogra dputs a hacked up fix 
<ogra> yippie, that survived
<ogra> ogra@babbage2:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep ^Revision
<ogra> Revision        : 51120
<ogra> and there we go
<ogra> all working
#ubuntu-arm 2010-01-21
<eggonlea> orga: hi, I tried to generate lucid rootfs with rootstock on Karmic PC. It failed on the second stage.
<eggonlea> orga: please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/359871/ for the log
<eggonlea> orga: I'll try lucid version of rootstock instead.
<eggonlea> orga: oh, it's already 0.1.3-0ubuntu1. would take a look at that in LP.
<cooloney> eggonlea: yeah, ogra might be online this afternoon, heh
<eggonlea> cooloney: thanks
<eggonlea> orga: rootstock in LP seems fine!
<cooloney> eggonlea: excellent
<eggonlea> orga: minimal rootfs could be rootstock'ed. But met segmentation fault error with ubuntu-desktop seed.
<eggonlea> orga: log pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/359976/
<ogra> eggonlea, hmm, that looks bad, could be an issue with the versatile kernel we use (its quite old) i plan to work on rootstock from tomorrow on and will switch it to the archive kernel then
<eggonlea> orga: got it. do you have a workable kernel at hand?
<ogra> did you try if it happens too if you ise a -minimal image and run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on it later (either in VM or real HW)
<ogra> i dont know if the one in the archive works
<eggonlea> same
<eggonlea> I tried that.
<ogra> http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-11-versatile_2.6.32-11.15_armel.deb
<eggonlea> let me try this.
<ogra> you tried what ? :)
<ogra> on real HW or in VM ?
<ogra> if it happens in VM too then its a pointer to an issue with the old versatile kernel
<eggonlea> I tried 1) rootstock -s ubuntu-desktop in VM (fail); and 2) rootstock -s minimal in VM (ok) and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on HW (fail).
<ogra> hmm, on HW points to a bigger issue thats rather not rootstock related
<eggonlea> I will try 1) rootstock -s ubuntu-desktop with your new versatile .32 kernel; and 2) apt-get install ubuntu-desktop in VM if 1) fails.
<eggonlea> but I don't think there is any actual difference between 1 and 2, right?
<ogra> shouldnt be
<ogra> but if it fails on real HW thats very likely not related to rootstock
<ogra> but either apt or an issue with the HW
<ogra> (or kernel you use on the HW)
<ogra> asac, any idea what we do with/without plymouth ? doesnt look like we can build it on arm in a functional way but having any kind of splash would be nice
<asac> ogra: the splash solution from karmic doesnt work anymore?
<asac> isnt that xsplash?
<ogra> usplash
<ogra> xsplash is for the time when X is up
<asac> right
<asac> ok
<ogra> plymouth and usplash are for the parts before that
<asac> did we use usplash at all?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> in karmic (it was broken on arm in jaunty)
<asac> what speaks against keeping that?
<ogra> nobody maintains it
<ogra> and i guess the team will demote it if we dont want to keep it
<ogra> but i see no solition for plymouth atm so we'd stay without any early splash
<ogra> though usplash is said to slow down the new bootprocess (we'd need to talk with Keybuk here i think)
<asac> who is leading the plymouth effort?
<asac> is that foundations too?
<ogra> Keybuk ? not sure
<ogra> i think mvo worked on it as well
<ogra> likely foundations, yes
<asac> ok so its not desktop.
<NCommander> asac, ogra, I got a patch for likewise-open, just waiting on test compilation, but hopefully I'll need a sponsor soonish :-)
<ogra> NCommander, good work !
<NCommander> ogra, it tries to determine how many processors there are from grepping /proc/cpuinfo. I just hardcoded it to 1
<NCommander> should make it build on all architectures
<ogra> asac, Bug #510585 ... not sure what to set for status etc ... i guess its rather wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510585 in uboot-imx "uboot-imx should have hush shell support enabled by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510585
<ogra> NCommander, well, might make sense on x86 to use more than one CPU so a patch that only hardcodes it on !x86 would probably be better
<NCommander> ogra, that means making the logic a bit uglier since then I need to grep uname but I'll look at it
<ogra> cant you use DEB_HOST_ARCH or something ?
<asac> NCommander: for parallel building?
<NCommander> asac, ogra, its not in the debian/rules file; its from the actual packages build system
<ogra> well, then uname might probably be better
<asac> NCommander: whats the purpose?
<NCommander> asac, <NCommander> ogra, it tries to determine how many processors there are from grepping /proc/cpuinfo. I just hardcoded it to 1
 * NCommander kicks jocote
<asac> NCommander: that doesnt explain the purpose for me ;)
<asac> anyway
<asac> give me patch
<ogra> asac, speedier builds on SMP machines :)
 * NCommander doesn't get why the version number is likewise-open_5.4.0.39949-3 if there's no Debian version :-/
<ogra> ask the server team
<NCommander> asac, I need to upload to a PPA. jocote has an unclear chroot which I think triggered an FTBFS
<Noisi> Hallo Leute :-) ich suche ein Ubuntu arm Toolchain-Howto für 2.4.18-rmk3 armv4l chip arm720t (Owasys-Gerät). Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Ich muss dropbear und appweb portieren und habe arm-linux-gcc als tar bekommen. Einfachen c-code kann ich compilieren. Zur Zeit versuche ich mich an appweb. Würde mich über Tips freuen.
<ogra> Noisi, hey, this is an english speaking channel :)
<Noisi> ok sorry :-)
<ogra> grmpf ... adding the script support to the uboot defaults is harder than i though
<ogra> t
<ogra> hmm, a "break" command would be so handy
<ogra> hush shell is so lame
<ogra> GRRR
 * NCommander kicks likewise
<NCommander> Freaking configure checks
<asac> dmart: plars: lucid chromoium with full thumb and neon is here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3
<asac> chromium-browser - 4.0.303.0~svn20100120r36627-0ubuntu1~ucd1+asac2
<asac> uploading firefox 3.6 all-static now (had to get quota bumped first)
<plars> asac: cool :)
<asac> let me know if it starts on imx51
<asac> thumb2 actually
<asac> i sawved the lucid builds without NEON/thumb2 here: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/chromium-armel-lucid/
<ogra> asac, is that supposed to work on non neon HW ?
<asac> ogra: no.
<ogra> i.e. b2.5
<asac> ogra: thats a benchmark thing
<ogra> ah, k
<asac> ogra: b2.5 most likely works
<ogra> well, i'll try if i ever get my board booted again :P
<asac> dmart did some tests and the CPU hangs are not really happen frequently
<asac> i just wanted to use the chance that we have a NEON kernel to check if there is a difference
 * ogra only saw the uboot prompt since getting up today ... 
<asac> hehe
<asac> i know that feeling
<asac> endless hangs ;)
<ogra> but i think i got it now
<asac> are the best :-P
<ogra> no, no hangs
<asac> yes, thats good ;)
<ogra> just figuring out a logic that doesnt make hush hsell laugh at me
<asac> hehe
<ogra> but i think i got it now ...
<ogra> if mmc is detected it will try to load boot.scr ... if boot.scr isnt there it will try to load reamdisk ... if ramdisk isnt there it will try to load kernel ...
<asac> can we move debian-cd to uboot wihtout hushshell as a first step?
<ogra> then it will boot
<ogra> if mmc isnt there it will automatically exec the netboot commands
<asac> just thinking it would be a good thing for a peer to get started on that spec by writing good hushshell script
<ogra> i'll also try to fall back on netboot if kernel isnt found
<asac> and you could work on better stuff ;)
<ogra> well, i'm done ... just need to test it
<asac> ok
 * ogra waits for a build to finish
<asac> when can this go into debian-cd?
<ogra> well, debian-cd will mainly get the uboot-image-script ported
<ogra> i just need to add boot.scr generation once uboot works
<ogra> but thats mainly four to five lines ...
<asac> ogra: how about producing the universal boot.scr we aim at in the uboot-imx package?
<ogra> the hard part was to patch uboot to actuaqlly do something with boot.scr in an intelligent way
<asac> not for now, but in long run i dont see why we need to do that in debian-cd
<ogra> that wont work
<asac> why?
<ogra> boot.scr will have the cmdline
<asac> ok
<ogra> for live images thats hardcoded, for installs it needs the UUID
<ogra> we need to generate/change boot.scr from flash-kernel or d-i
<ogra> but that code is already there thanks to NCommander and lool, thats something we only need to copy
<NCommander> ogra, you can probably just use the same extact code in flash-kernel(-installer), and minor modifications to the code in d-cd
<ogra> NCommander, yes for flash-kernel, no for d-cd
<ogra> our uboot is way cleverer now than the dove one ... we need a lot less code in d-cd
<ogra> i added the iteration over filesystems and partitions directly into uboot, no need for complex boot.scr stuff anymore
<NCommander> ogra, we should port that code to dove
<ogra> its just changes to the default env
<ogra> on dove it would likely be more complex though, since you have ide and usb too
<NCommander> ogra, thats probably the sanest way to do so, then you can check the variables and iterate as necessary
<ogra> babbage only has mmc
<ogra> but thats only one more loop
<NCommander> ogra, right
<ogra> and some inits
<ogra> perfect !
<ogra> no boot.scr gets me to busybox (because we dont have a default rootdevice set atm)
 * ogra deletes uinitrd
<ogra> and no initrd just boots the kernel :)
<ogra> so users only have to set cmdline at the prompt and run "boot" if they want to tinker manually :)
<ogra> the rest happens automatically
<ogra> now lets try a boot.scr
<ogra> GOSH !
<ogra> it WORKS !
<ogra> i'm so awesome !!!
 * ogra dances
<asac> ogra: you are awesome indeed
<asac> now get this plumbered into our images ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok ttyl
<asac> have to commute to hamburg
<asac> bbl
 * ogra will upload in a minute
<NCommander> ogra, very nice. I think I need to merge that back into Dove :-)
<ogra> NCommander, its not much different from what you do in your boot.scr
<ogra> i just use it in the defaults here
<ogra> NCommander, http://paste.ubuntu.com/360126/
<ogra> i'll modify it a little bit to actually have bootargs_mmc
<ogra> (pointing to /dev/mmcblk0p2 by default)
<NCommander> ogra, I thought you got the partition numbers set in the environment via the mmcinit command (and assiocated friends)
<ogra> from where should i get them ?
<ogra> i dont actually know on which partition the kernel or boot.scr lives
<ogra> the prob on imx is that we cant save anything
<ogra> so the defaults need to be as dynamically as possible
<ogra> saved settings need to live in boot.scr
<plars> asac: chromium from that archive running fine for me on babbage3
<plars> asac: about to try ff3.6
<ogra> fine and fast or just fine ?
<ogra> :)
<plars> ogra: I don't have a good way of benchmarking it, but seem decently quick for the platform (expected somewhat due to lighter weight browser though)
<plars> ogra: he seemed interested in whether it comes up at all though
<ogra> well, i think even the non neon/thumb2 version feels a lot faster than karmics FF
<dmart> asac, ping
<ogra> dmart, he is on a train atm
<dmart> Thought he might have gone...
<dmart> Do you know whether the static build of ff3.6 was uploaded yet?
<ogra> no, sadly not
<ogra> (knowing)
<dmart> I have no babbage3 to test the chromium rebuild yet, unfortunately.
<ogra> yeah, mine hasnt grown up either yet ... it was still a 2.5 last i checked :)
<dmart> I will try the NEON-ised version later anyway, but it might not work...
<ogra> he said it might
<plars> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3 has a FF3.6 build that he made available on the 12th, I think he's planning on putting another one there
<ogra> <ogra> asac, is that supposed to work on non neon HW ?
<ogra> <asac> ogra: no.
<ogra> <ogra> i.e. b2.5
<ogra> <asac> ogra: b2.5 most likely works
<dmart> b2.5 may not work (but I don't have one to test on)
<ogra> yes, thats what i thought too
<plars> ogra: just rough guessing.. launching both the 3.6 that's there and the chromium build and pointing at www.ubuntu.com (after a few cache warm-ups of course) the chromium seems to get there in about 6 seconds, FF takes about 10
<ogra> yeah
<dmart> That's the same kind of result I was seeing
<asac> dmart: the static build was uploaded right before i left
<asac> had quota issues before
<asac> so it got rejected yesterday
<asac> let me check
<asac> dmart: does the NEON/thumb2 chromium build work well?
<asac> dmart: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3/+build/1459774 ... ffox still spinning
<asac> i think will take another hour or so
<dmart> I was having board problems and wasn't able to test the new Chromium build yet... also, I have no babbage 3 so it might not work, but I will try.
<dmart> This will probably be tomorrow now...
<dmart> Got to disappear now, sorry
<plars> asac: chromium build is working pretty well for me so far
<asac> nice
<asac> plars: is that on TO3
<asac> ?
<plars> asac: yes
<asac> have you checked if it hangs up a TO2 or 2.5?
<plars> asac: no, but I can pull out the 2.5 and try it if you'd like
<asac> dmart: still there?
<asac> dmart: one thing mike mentioned up front is that we should disable disk_cache in ffox 3.6 for benching
<asac> dmart: so in about:config set browser.cache.disk.enable to false
<asac> we probably should have that by default for arm
<asac> i will shoot you a mail once ffox 3.6 has finished, so you can check that
<asac> plars: would be interesting to see if chromium triggers the problematic NEON stuff
<plars> asac: will try it in a bit
<plars> asac: nothing extensive tried, but just opening, visiting a few sites, that chromium build is also stable for me with TO3
<plars> asac: err. 2.5 too :)
<asac> plars: ok, maybe use it a bit longer. good news.
<asac> thanks
 * asac hopes that upstream didnt decouple neon from armv7=1
#ubuntu-arm 2010-01-22
<asac> moin moin
<ogra> yawn yawn
<cooloney_> asac: ogra morning guys
<ogra> cooloney, hey, thanks for poking the NIC issue :)
<asac> dmart: there?
<asac> hi cooloney
<cooloney> ogra: no problem, i got no clue about that, so asked for help. heh
<ogra> gah, seems i dont het uboot off my back today ...
<ogra> *get
<ogra> asac, no go for the NIC fix
<asac> huh?
<asac> ogra: thought you ignore that until we get input from fsl
<ogra> asac, FSL attached a patch to bug 507887#
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507887 in uboot-imx "NIC not properly initialized in uboot code" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507887
<ogra> but seems its only half the fix
<asac> ogra: cool. and not ;)
<ogra> right
<ogra> there were 3 patches overall attached to three bugs
<ogra> sadly none for the MMC issue and all of them against 2009.08
<ogra> so nothing that helps us
<ogra> the L2 fix looks intresting though
<asac> the NIC patch looks simple enough
<asac> to check if it would work on .01
<asac> where is the L2 patch attached?
<ogra> mail
<ogra> the NIC patch doesnt work
<ogra> as i said above (and in teh bug), we seem to miss the actual patch that implements the function
<asac> heh. can you reply in bug and to mail?
<ogra> i did
<ogra> well, not by mail though
<asac> kk
<ogra> see commants 3,4 and 5 on bug 507887
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507887 in uboot-imx "NIC not properly initialized in uboot code" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507887
<ogra> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<ogra> e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<ogra> /dev/sda6: clean, 146136/2321984 files, 948823/9277521 blocks (check deferred; on battery)
 * ogra pokes his babbage with a pointy stick ...
<ogra> you got no battery you darn thing !!!
<ogra> ogra@babbage2:~$ sudo cat /proc/apm
<ogra> 1.13 1.2 0x02 0xff 0xff 0xff -1% -1 ?
<ogra> mumble
<asac> bug 456659
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 456659 in linux-fsl-imx51 "suspend/resume failure on imx51" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456659
<asac> bug 488267
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488267 in ffmpeg "ffmpeg should be built with -marm for lucid on armel" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488267
<ogra> cooloney, do you know if the FSL kernel patches change anything wrt /proc/apm output ?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/ReleaseStatus/Lucid
<asac> ogra: plars: GrueMaster: persia: dyfet: ^^
<ogra> asac, i think the fact that we have an outdated uboot is also RC (if RC means release critical :) )
<ogra> i.e. i doubt we'll ever get a fix for the MMC issues for 2009.01 ... so i think they should still be on release team radar
<ogra> (which in turn enforces us to update to .08)
<asac> ogra: well. thats covered
<asac> or do we have a bug for that?
<asac> imo its well covered by the other two problems
<asac> which reminds me that i should RC the other bug if its not yet
<ogra> we have a bug for the MMC issue
<ogra> not for "hey we chose an old version" :)
<asac> ogra: can you target for lucid + milestone alpha-3
<asac> and gimme bug id ;)
 * ogra digs
<ogra> Bug 506761
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506761 in uboot-imx "lucid uboot hangs on fatload uImage on fsl TO2 TO2.5 and TO3" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506761
<asac> thx
<asac> ogra: why is that wontfix for lucid?
<asac> that demotes that to non-RC ;)
<ogra> uh
 * asac changes that
<asac> also its medium ;)
<asac> thats overly polite -> critical now
<ogra> you did set the Wontfix :P
<ogra> and the Medium :)
<asac> really?
<asac> ouch
<asac> oh... maybe when i thought that the paritioning was good enough
<ogra> right
<ogra> right after the commant about partitioning
<asac> ogra: the version revision thing is not RC?
<ogra> because it "doesnt block release"
<ogra> not for now imho
<asac> dyfet: did busybox -marm work?
<ogra> as long as FSL stands to their promises and we get a fixed release
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<dyfet> asac: yes
<ogra> asac, i'm about to upload busybox
<dyfet> asac: already posted for sponsor
<ogra> Bug 511197
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 511197 in busybox "fails to build on arm lucid (thumb2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511197
<asac> dyfet: where?
<ogra> got that in my queue ...
<asac> ah in the bug
<asac> just ping me here ;)
<ogra> just didnt get to it yet
<asac> i read bugmail at most twice a decade :-P
<asac> lol
<ogra> asac, dont worry, i need some sponsoring points anyway ;)
<ogra> asac, did you talk with doko about Bug 417009 (shipping the jaunty libgcc_uno.so
<ogra> )
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417009 in openoffice.org "all openoffice apps die in 'com::sun::star::ucb::InteractiveAugmentedIOException' on armel in karmic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417009
<ogra> its still "confirmed" so i assume we still ship the hack
<ogra> asac, if you want the hack gone that should be on our list
<asac> ogra: talked to doko about this today
<ogra> ah, good
<ogra> does he see a chance to get that fixed ?
<asac> he said its not RC if we ensure that we build it again from fresh sources
<asac> aka the lib
<ogra> well, we still ship old crap :)
<asac> not RC because the fix is so unlikely, that it doesnt make sense to stirr up release team
<ogra> ok
<asac> plars: so after talking to doko about python dove killage, he mentioned that python wasnt even build in lucid yet, so maybe the python2.6 package that is building right now, will help
<ogra> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<ogra> e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<ogra> /dev/sda6 has been mounted 40 times without being checked, check forced.
<ogra> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<ogra> GEEZ !!!!
<ogra> i only added a printf !
<ogra> why the heck does it not think its on battery anymore °!
 * ogra reboots again
<asac> ogra: wrong negation? feels ok if it doesnt think its on battery ;)
<asac> unless you have a battery :-P
<asac> oh
 * asac should read more backlog
<asac> good
<ogra> well, you saw the code before
<asac> ogra: do you get a warning during build?
<asac> like missing prototype?
<ogra> i just added a printf to print out the value of the ac
<ogra> nope
<asac> so stdio is probably included ;)=
<asac> ?
<asac> ok
<ogra> lets see, probably it was actually an enforced check because 40 mounts were done
<asac> does it build with all warnings?
<asac> maybe
<ogra> mountall: Could not connect to Plymouth
<ogra> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<ogra> e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<ogra> /dev/sda6: clean, 146112/2321984 files, 949695/9277521 blocks
<ogra> init: plymouth-log main process (3168) terminated with status 111
<ogra> hmm, it really doesnt see the battery anymore
<ogra> now thats weird
<ogra>                 if (fscanf(f, "%s %s %s %x", tmp, tmp, tmp, &acflag) != 4)
<ogra>                         acflag = 1;
<ogra> is the original code
<ogra>                 if (fscanf(f, "%s %s %s %x", tmp, tmp, tmp, &acflag) != 4)
<ogra>                         printf("acflag is: %x", acflag);
<ogra>                         acflag = 1;
<ogra> is what i made out of it
<ogra> it doesnt exec the printf ... nor does it set acflag
<plars> asac: cool, will give it a try
<asac> uff
<asac> so next week i want a better meeting
<asac> ;)
<asac> more success to report
<asac> please make that happen :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> at least you didnt have to report many disasters :)
<asac> ogra: when did pitti send that announce?
<asac> was that in a thread?
<asac> i cant even find it ;)
<ogra> you mean the moving of people from rookery to a new machine ?
<asac> no. the moving of the work itesm from macaroni to people ;)
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-mobile.html
<asac> vs
<asac> http://macaroni.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-mobile.html
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> asac, ubuntu-platform@
<asac> ogra: right. but was that standalone mail or a reply to an existing thread?
<ogra> 20.01.2010 14:25:05
<ogra> standalone
<asac> i have all that in my main inbox
<ogra> with a big ANNOUNCE tag
<asac> ok i dont have it ;)
<ogra> look for ANNOUNCE in the subject
<asac> guess it was killed in a my eager zero inbox effort ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> hmm, so powertop seems to miss some kernel options on imx51
<armin76> asac: what about snapdragon? :)
<asac> fta: i will demote the ffmpeg depends for this upload ... so its not rejected because depends arent fulfillable
<asac> we can put that back when its in
<fta> asac, /me sad. why not use !armel instead?
<asac> fta: we have it on armel. just not in the archive
<asac> its not because of armel ... just because of archive
<asac> i dont want to block the chromium upload on first getting the other stuff up
<fta> why is it rejected in the 1st place?
<asac> if its not fulfillable
<asac> then it cant go in
<asac> all depends need to be there
<asac> so its recommends now.
<asac> you can drive the ffmpeg als in
<fta> why not submit it first?
<asac> its just licensing for that
<asac> because i dont want to wait any longer
<fta> *sigh* ok
<asac> you could have uploaded it ;)
<asac> would be great if you could do.
<armin76> asac: chromium now fails for me :P
<armin76>   export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/out/Release/lib.host:/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/out/Release/lib.target:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH; cd v8/tools/gyp; mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/out/Release/obj.target/geni; "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/out/Release/mksnapshot" "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chrom
<armin76> ium-9999/work/chromium-9999/out/Release/obj.target/geni/snapshot.cc"
<armin76> pure virtual method called
<armin76> terminate called without an active exception
<armin76> what was that error about?
<armin76> and i'm using gcc-4.3
<asac> that was about -fno-strict-alias breakage for ggc 4.3
<asac> if you are really sure everything uses gcc 4.3 on your system now then i dont know
<asac> but i would expect it doesnt
<asac> you can try -fno-tree-sink
<asac> grab the patch from our packaging .head
<asac> no_tree_sink_v8.patch
 * asac out
<armin76> well, but the -fno-tree-sink is used only if gcc_version=44
<armin76> and it worked before, i'm wondering if you now need gcc-4.4 :P
<plars> new python didn't help btw
<asac> damn
<asac> plars: there?
<asac> plars: so you basically can go to console, and make the board hang by running import pybootchargui right?
<plars> asac: yes
<plars> asac: right, that one and uno both seem to do it so far.  Haven't found others yet
<asac> plars: so idea is to run python -v
<asac> that should spit out the modules that get implicitly imported
<asac> if you | tee that to a file you might be able to try each of those until you find which import causes this
<plars> ah, neat, didn't know about that
<asac> right
<plars> ok, the last thing I see it trying to import was cStringIO
<plars> need to reboot, sec
<asac> yeah
<asac> so check if that alone causes it ;)
<asac> then we can check what it does etc.
<asac> also ... did you find any module you could import without a hang?
<plars> asac: yes, plenty.  These had been the only two so far that I found that caused it to hang
<asac>  cat ./Modules/cStringIO.c  | pastebinit
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f51e45d28
<plars> cStringIO imports ok, must be something after that
<asac> plars: so we dont see the module that fails to import?
<asac> e.g. it hangs before the dump?
<plars> asac: correct
<asac> plars: can you paste the current import list?
<plars> asac: I don't think it's an import from there...
<plars> asac: importing socket gives me the same impot list with python -v, and that's the last thing that this module imports
<asac> from where?
<asac> let me check something
<plars> asac: I'm still looking at uno
<asac> ah
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360871/
<asac> thats import uno on x86
<asac> >>> import pybootchartgui
<asac> import pybootchartgui # directory /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/pybootchartgui
<asac> # /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/pybootchartgui/__init__.pyc matches /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/pybootchartgui/__init__.py
<asac> import pybootchartgui # precompiled from /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/pybootchartgui/__init__.pyc
<asac> thats the thing i get for bootchart
<asac> so its not that easy :(
<asac> plars: do you know about other modules that cause this hang?
<plars> asac: those are the only two I've found so far
<asac> # pybootchartgui/__init__.pyc has bad magic
<asac> what does that mean?
<asac> plars: maybe removing the precompiled bits helps? sudo rm /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/pybootchartgui/*.pyc
<asac> sorry...  just trying random things
<asac> >>> import pybootchartgui
<asac> import pybootchartgui # directory pybootchartgui
<asac> # pybootchartgui/__init__.pyc has bad magic
<asac> import pybootchartgui # from pybootchartgui/__init__.py
<asac> # wrote pybootchartgui/__init__.pyc
<asac> ah ... now i see where its coming from.
<asac> the package ships an old __init__.pyc here:
<asac> /usr/share/python-support/pybootchartgui/pybootchartgui/__init__.pyc
<asac> remove that ;)
<plars> asac: interesting
<plars> I don't have that file
<plars> and I don't see any .pyc file in the dpkg -L list
<asac> odd
<asac> dpkg -L pybootchartgui  | grep pyc$
<asac> /usr/share/python-support/pybootchartgui/pybootchartgui/__init__.pyc
<asac> well. its karmic
<plars> however after the earlier rm, I seem to be able to run pybootchartgui
<asac> so its probably clean ;)
<asac> cool ;)
<plars> so maybe... but what about uno?
<plars> and where did some stray .pyc come from? this was a new install
<asac> plars: have you tried to reinstall pybootchargui after python upgrade?
<asac> maybe give that a try
<plars> no
<asac> maybe it needs just fresh .pyc
<asac> the other directory i asked you to clean is generated during install
<asac> by python-central or something
<asac> not sure if tere are triggers that recreate all .pyc if python is updated though
<asac> to be sure check if reinstalling still keeps pybootchartgui working
<plars> also...
<plars> sudo rm /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/uno.pyc
<plars> import uno still hangs
<asac> plars: uno is something different. thats ooo
<asac> thats a different beast
<plars> asac: right, but symptom is the same
<asac> yes
<asac> plars: so does reinstalling pybootchartgui make keep it working?
<asac> ;)
<plars> asac: have to wait for the reboot
<plars> I hung it again trying uno
<asac> ah ok
 * asac checks something
<plars> asac: pybootchartgui seems to be working now
<asac> very good
<asac> plars: have you tried to remove /usr/lib/python2.6/socket.pyc as well?
<plars> asac: no, but importing socket seemd ok
<plars> asac: no help
<asac> ok.
<asac> so i somehow dont get rid of the thought that the uno issue has something to do with the
<asac> uno thin we have in OOO
<asac> e.g. the bug that requires us to ship the jaunty so
<asac> i am not sure if that is pyuno.so though
<asac> do you remember?
<plars> asac: no idea, sorry
<asac> the bug about this was https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/436617
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436617 in binutils "ARM unwind table linker processing broke OO's uno2cpp" [High,Confirmed]
<plars> will be interesting to boot the next livecd if it has the new python in it and see if it works
<asac> let me poke chris
<asac> plars: so ... pyuno.so pulls in that ugly jaunty libgcc3_uno.so
<asac> through libpyuno.so
<asac> somehow
<asac> guess thats not build with thumb2
<plars> I see
<plars> I'm afraid that all of this may be hit or miss until x0
<plars> from the sounds of things, this all likely relates back to that
<asac> the gcc3_uno.so thing probably yes.
<asac> plars: anyway, so with just removing pyuno we get a booting desktop now?
<asac> plars: if thats the case thats all we can hope for ;)
<asac> and we should consider to just do it to get working images until we get X0 to test
<plars> asac: oh, pyuno was never preventing it from booting, just happened to be another pythong module I noticed that caused trouble.  Previously I was able to get it booting by taking pybootchartgui out of the init
<plars> asac: so no reason to remove uno
<asac> plars: cool. so basically with a reinstalled bootchart it works?
<plars> asac: seems to be, tomorrows image will be good to double-check with
<asac> guess we have flaky but working images tomorrow with some luck then ;)
<asac> plars: great. with that you can go and do more positive stuff until we get news on hardware/kernel front i guess. thanks a lot!!!
<plars> asac: thanks for all your help!
<asac> no thanks to you ... at least i can somehow sleep again ;)
<asac> the good I get out of this is that if we have everything recompiled the Y1 boards might become more and more stable ;)
<plars> asac: I didn't think you ever slept!
<asac> its those things i tell you :-P
<asac> actually i skip the timezone lag for sprints this way
<asac> i just keep my live going in central US time ;)
<asac> anti-jetlag method its called
<plars> heh
<asac> persia: http://pastebin.com/f429b20ae ... anything else you would like to see there?
<persia> asac: From policy 4.1.4, missing bits include:
<persia> 1. how to generate the fully patched source, in a form ready for editing, that would be built to create Debian packages.
<persia> (most people do this with debian/rules patch, which might work for your CDBS mess)
<persia> 3. Remove source modifications that are currently being applied when building the package
<persia> This might just be telling someone to unroll the tarball, but I'm not sure.
<persia> You've hit #2 and #4 well, and added lots of other interesting stuff :)
<asac> persia: 1. is covered in patching
<asac> section
<asac> imo
<asac> and 3. sounds odd ;)
<asac> not sure what that means
<asac> some patches are feature patches, some are needed to build (or at least there might be patches)
<asac> i dont think anyone can ask for keeping those separately documented ;)
<asac> for me patching section also tells 3.
<persia> asac: You7re supposed to provide a step-by-step guide, not say "start a local build and break in" :)
<asac> yeah. thats bad ;) but debian/rules patch is broken :-P
<asac> the joy of cdbs
<persia> I've always interpretedf "remove source modifications" as being both classes of packages.  Someone who does silly things gets to keep both parts.
<asac> anyway, for a reasonably educated guy this shouldnt be a problem ;)
<persia> You know, lots of people don't use CDBS anymore :)
<asac> right. but kick off a local build is quite generic ;)
<asac> you can even use the instructions in the section above ;)
<asac> good. i think all is fine. thanks!
<persia> Well, but it's also a non-ideal way to do it, because you have to break it.
<asac> thats a bug
<asac> debian/rules patch should just work, but last time i checked it didnt
<persia> There's probably a CDBS rule like secret-internal-quilt-patched-but-not-built-but-you-don't-know-the-rule-name: rule that one could call.
<asac> heh. we tried a bit
<asac> its a bug in the tarball.mk i think
<persia> Oh.  Ugh.
<asac> we have that in firefox etc.
<persia> Did I mention that tarball-in-tarball is ugly too :)
<asac> but let me assure oyu its not a practical problem
<asac> you want to edit and then usually continue build anyway ...
<asac> yes, but without tarball in tarball you dont want to build the sources regularly
<persia> Anyway, your README.source is massively better than not having one at all, especially for such a confusing package using a strange special private CDBS derivative.
<asac> heh
<persia> I understand the problem, I just think the solution is more RAM :)
<asac> so with enough ram, even cdbs-edit-patch would be great experience ;)
<persia> Well, not as bad, assuming the content was fully cached or one is operating on a tmpfs
<persia> I'd probably still use quilt, but that's just because I've come to not like digging through CDBS when I wanted to figure out how to do something.  dh(1) makes my life easier.
<asac> aha
#ubuntu-arm 2010-01-23
<ogra> hrm
<ogra> with the latest dist-upgrade my babbage hangs somewhere in the init-bottom scripts
<ogra> wow, i cant even chroot into the disk anymore from initramfs
<armin76> you broke it
<ogra> yeah, definately
<ogra> no way to get it booting again
<ogra> sigh
<ogra> grrr and cdimage isnt reachable through rsync
 * ogra goes mad
 * persia provides ogra with a tea in which to dip himself
<ogra> heh
<ogra> i really dont get what broke it
<ogra> looks like upstart hangs
<persia> upstart hangs?
<persia> Maybe set init to strace upstart? :)
<ogra> well, if i boot without initramfs its hangs at Freeing init memory: 176K
<ogra> no output afterwards at all
<persia> OK.  What if you boot with init=/bin/bash without initramfs?
<ogra> didnt try that yet, i'm just checking what updates come on a 1day old livefs
<ogra> since it stopped booting after apt-get dist-upgrade
<ogra> but there is nothing noticeable ...
<ogra> i removed plymouth from disk already
<ogra> busybox-initramfs cant be it since i did boot without initramfs
<ogra> and the rest are desktop libs
<persia> That shouldn't have done much: I heard it didn't work for non-intel FBs right now.
<ogra> well, plars said he sees a splash
<ogra> (on dove)
<persia> I know.  I don't understand why.
<persia> But slangasek said he didn't (on some non-intel x86 box)
<persia> And that he was trying to sort it, and suspected it was intel-only.
<persia> But my knowledge of plymouth stops after configure runs :)
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/361263/ thats what apt-get dist-upgrade on a running livefs gets me
<ogra> not sure what libbsd0 does
<ogra> seems its in standard
<persia> It's some random BSD-only stdlib stuff that doesn't appear in linux.
 * ogra tries what happens if he uses the redboot setup from teh livefs to boot 
<persia> I don't see anything there that should break it either :(
<ogra> Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ...
<ogra> Done.
<ogra> hangs ...
<ogra> the funbs stuff is, it doesnt actually hang hard or something
<ogra> i have a cursor and pressing enter moves it on the screen
<persia> Cool!
<ogra> its just that init doesnt seem to proceed
<persia> set -x ?
<ogra> in init ?
<ogra> its a binary, not a script
<persia> Ah, I missed the "Done."
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> Freeing init memory: 176K doesnt show up if using an initramfs
<ogra> i'll try /bin/bash
<ogra> bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Inappropriate ioctl for device
<ogra> bash: no job control in this shell
<ogra> root@(none):/#
<ogra> works
<persia> OK, so it's not the kernel.
<ogra> no, else i wouldnt get into busybox either
<ogra> i can properly break and the like
<ogra> its also not uboot
<ogra> since redboot shows the same bahavior
<ogra> *be
<persia> bootloader shouldn't be affecting anything post-kernel load anyway.
<ogra> if the HW is wrongly initialized it does
<ogra> else we wouldnt have issues with the NIC ion uboot :)
<ogra> *in
<persia> Well, that's HW interfaces.  I like to live in a happy little world where userspace apps just talk to each other.  Sometimes USB HID is permitted.
<persia> But yeah, blame upstart.  See if there's some debug mode: perhaps you can get it to output which job it's trying when it hangs.
<ogra> well, either upstart or the first script that runs or so
<ogra> i dont get to fsck
<ogra> and i dont see the mount /dev to none error message
<persia> Right, but for both cases you need upstart debug messages.
<persia> Or strace
<ogra> gah, running dhclient in init=/bin/bash mode isnt such a good idea
<persia> (can one strace init on boot?  That would be very helpful to determine the issue, since it's likely to be either exec(...) or some HW call.
<ogra> no job control ... no ctrl-c
<persia> heh.  No!
 * ogra reboots
<ogra> i think you can start init from bash in that setup somehow, Keybuk has magic commands for that
<ogra> but i dont know them
<ogra> oh
<persia> `strace /sbin/init` ?
<ogra> my mtab is totally messy
<ogra> write(2, "init: Failed to connect to socke"..., 74init: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<ogra> ) = 74
<ogra> pfft
<persia> Try asking in #upstart.  Might be some leftover upstream around.
<ogra> i can wait for monday too :)
<ogra> i wouldnt see why upstart should suddenly stop working
<ogra> especially since it works in the live image
<persia> Are there any update-initramfs calls that happen with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ogra> yes, plymouth enforces them
<ogra> but i'm currently booting a live initramfs
<persia> Then get plymouth out before you upgrade, and see if that works.
<ogra> already done
<ogra> long ago
<persia> mount, chroot :)
<ogra> that was my first setp :)
<ogra> *step
<persia> Ah.
<ogra> since indeed i did install plymouth yesterday
<persia> But you've already messed up the initramfs.
<ogra> and then ran a dist-upgrade later
<persia> Thanks for that, by the way.  I'd think it'd be cool if it worked.
<ogra> no, i have plenty of initramfses around
<ogra> lots of backups
<persia> Well, stuff in a working initramfs, and try to boot :)
<ogra> its definately nothing in the initramfs
<ogra> the live initramfs boots the live system just fine
<ogra> so why shouldnt it boot my SATA disk
<ogra> and in the livefs plymouth is the older version
<persia> The *same* initramfs can't boot your drive?  Something is seriously wonky.
<ogra> yes
<ogra> but the issue has to be on the drive
 * ogra removes the messy mtab
<ogra> and rebbots ...
<ogra> iirc the first thing that runs on boot is mountall
<ogra> nope, mtab didnt help
<asac_> hey ...
<asac_> weekend reminder ;)
<ogra> bah ..
<ogra> fix my board and i can sleep tonight :)
<ogra> root@(none):/# cat /etc/init/mountall.conf
<ogra> root@(none):/#
<ogra> hmm
<persia> heh
<asac_> ogra: you shouldnt have tried to upgrade just today ;)
<asac_> j.k.
<asac_> dont know whats going on
<ogra> asac_, i left it running yesterday
<asac_> still wrestling ffox
<ogra> when i got up today i just wanted to take a look
<ogra> Done.
<ogra> mountall: Could not connect to Plymouth
<ogra> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<ogra> e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<ogra> /dev/sda6: clean, 146974/2321984 files, 1007361/9277521 blocks
 * ogra dances
<ogra> finally !
<asac_> cheers
<asac_> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_text=chromium-browser#
<asac_> ;)
<ogra> doesnt seem to move further though
<asac_> archive admins are laggers :)
<ogra> heh
<asac_> 12h
<asac_> ;)
<ogra> hmm, i suspect there is more trashed in /etc/init/
<ogra> crap
<persia> asac_: None of the archive admins have signed up for saturday or sunday as archive admin days.  You'll probably have to wait until Monday.
<asac_> i know
<persia> So, how are they laggers?
<persia> You could volunteer to be an archive admin :)
<ogra> persia, they didnt approve it last night before finishing their day
<persia> and then you could pick one of the unclaimed days ...
<ogra> indeed they are laggers :)
 * persia does a timezone check
<ogra> it surely was in the queue for at least 1h before the last AA left :)
<persia> Friday needs a backup archive-admin, it only has one.
<persia> Tuesday would also qualify for a backup, but doesn't need one.
<ogra> bah, i'll do a reinstall on monday ... there is more broken than i thought ...
<ogra> always hitting the reset button when working on bootloaders doesnt do good to a filesystem :P
<ogra> though i thought ext4 was more robust
<asac_> ogra: what error are you getting?
<asac_> my usb-storage issues also complained about ext4 issues
<ogra> i havent got any errors
<ogra> i have some zero byte files
<ogra> but its to late now, i wiped the partition
<ogra> i threatened the disk really hard the last two weeks though ... its no wonder that there are corrupted files
<ogra> about 50 resets per day or so
<ogra> never shot it down properly
<ogra> asac_, our uboot installation will cause a lot more issues than we had yet btw
<ogra> it just struck me that we need to teach ubiquity that /boot can *only* live on an SD card
<ogra> i dont think there is any code in partman that could do that yet
<ogra> that will be a huge task to implement
<asac_> unless we also want to put the images directly to the boot floppy as a backup
<ogra> well, still the "boot floppy" has to be the SD
<asac_> no
<asac_> well
<asac_> yes
<ogra> ?
<ogra> the babbage can only boot from Sd or flash
<asac_> not on fs ... just behind the master boot record
<asac_> raw data
<ogra> and flash is to small to hold more than a bootloader
<asac_> so flash-kernel will do it
<asac_> right
<asac_> but how does redboot do it?
<ogra> redboot doesnt cerate /boot
<ogra> raw fis partition
<asac_> but where does it put the stuff?
<asac_> right
<ogra> which we dont have
<asac_> so thats the equivalent we could do as a fall back
<ogra> with uboot
<ogra> hrm
<ogra> we already have a /boot partition
<ogra> why use two
<ogra> we need to re-use that /boot partition anyway
<asac_> yes. what i mean is: make the non-fs data partition bigger and put it in there as raw data if we dont find it through the boot.scr looping
<ogra> but we need to teach partman and ubiquity that this is the only option
<asac_> does redboot support usb?
<ogra> no
<ogra> thats why we took the bootfloppy approach with it
<asac_> anyway
<ogra> uboot will just make everything a lot more complicated
<asac_> ogra: right. i mean we can do both
<asac_> would be waste sure
<ogra> sure, but that doesnt go into flash-kernel
<asac_> but if ubiquity fix is too hard
<ogra> well, it has to go into ubiquity
<asac_> flash-kernel updates the data in the fis partition, right?
<ogra> right
<ogra> and not right :)
<asac_> thats waht flash-kernel would do for uboot ... just put it in the no-fs data
<ogra> depends where you look at
<asac_> ok
<ogra> in the installer it uses the postinst from the package instead
<ogra> that would be the complex part
<ogra> additionally /boot as vfat in the installed system wont work
<asac_> something else ... can we grep sed etc. something in hushshell?
<ogra> i did some tests and update-initramfs gets very unhappy
<asac_> e.g. basically parsing numberes out of command output?
<ogra> no, no grep, no sed
<ogra> hush only has loops and conditionals
<ogra> and the test binary
<asac_> i didnt expect them to be there ... just hoped it had some syntax for parsing stuff
<asac_> ok
<asac_> why do we go for uboot again?
<asac_> ;)
<ogra> because david wants it :P
<asac_> whats his motivation?
<ogra> he thinks we gain anything if we can put multiple kernels into /boot
<asac_> i thoguth we told fsl to move there and now they moved there and we have to follow
<ogra> which is very hard to do (not impossible though) with a fis partition
<asac_> yeah i see that
<ogra> you can do it indeed
<ogra> but you wont be able to easily select
<asac_> i mean the gain from multiple kernels
<ogra> fallback
<asac_> but we need framebuffer in uboot to make that really useful for normal users
<ogra> also if you write to fis and power off the board, your bootloader setup is trashed
<asac_> (as you properly mentioned at some point)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> the power-off scenario is the one that bothers david most
<asac_> thats true. imo you would just another set of fallback fis partitions
<asac_> and then you have at least 2
<ogra> but effectively, the more i work on our uboot i notice drawbacks
<asac_> which should resolve that
<ogra> uboot is definately slower in loading
<asac_> well. uboot is buggy. that lets one think its all crap ;)
<ogra> likely because of the FS inbetween
<asac_> if it works and has usb support that would be great
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i dont say its bad
<asac_> ogra: uboot is probably slower because the mmc code is busted
<asac_> loading the raw dat wasnt fast either
<ogra> but loading kernel and initramfs takes abouot twice as long
<asac_> i managed to load a 2M kernel with mmc read
<asac_> and that took about 5 seconds (optimistically measured)
<ogra> did you compare to redboot
<asac_> but since we get hangs i wonder if thats really a generic mmc bug
<asac_> yes, it should be really fast
<asac_> < 1s
<ogra> the time we load the kernel and initramfs the user sits in front of a black screen
<asac_> there is something fishy with the mmc part i am 98% sure
<ogra> i noticed i get impatient since  using uboot
<ogra> i doubt that
<ogra> you simply have an additional layer between you and the data
<asac_> how can you doubt that? loading 2M with rad mmc read
<asac_> taking 5 seconds means that the mmc driver is busted
<asac_> ogra: i am not talking about fatload
<ogra> hmm, k
<ogra> with the 2009.01 uboot ?
<asac_> do this: type mmc read 0x90008000 3000
<asac_> or something
<asac_> dont have help mmc at hand
<ogra> i'm only takling about .01
<asac_> ogra: i only tried it on .08
<ogra> currently i cant, just running a reinstall
<asac_> the blk number * 512 is the size
<asac_> so 2048 is 1M
<asac_> try to load that to some random address
<asac_> if its fast then its fat
<ogra> will do
<ogra> we cant use fat in the installation anyway
<asac_> we cant?
<ogra> update-initramfs gets very unhappy
<asac_> how?
<asac_> we should fix that
<ogra> it tries to do hardlinks in /boot for the backup files
<asac_> isnt fat even included in default initram?
<ogra> i'm talking about *update*-initramfs :)
<ogra> not the initramfs itself
<asac_> the hardlinks are temporary?
<asac_> i dont se them in my /boot
<ogra> yup
<ogra> its during the .bak file creation
<ogra> but surely has a speed reason that hardlinks are used
<ogra> beyond that se should have vmlinuz and initrd.img symlinks that point to the current kernel
<ogra> which isnt possible either on vfat
<ogra> so during install we should reformat the SD /boot partition to ext2
<ogra> which sadly means we wipe it, which in turn adds another risk like the power-off scenario david fears so much
<ogra> (only during install indeed, not for every kernel update or re-rolled initramfs)
<asac_> so dove uboot supports ext3/4 or what?
<ogra> no, it uses ext2
<ogra> but that can be anywhere (ide, usb, MMC)
<asac_> but it uses fat on the live image?
<ogra> and it doesnt re-use the installation media
<asac_> or ext2 there too?
<ogra> i think so
<ogra> fat
<ogra> but as i said, you dont re-use the same media
<ogra> its differnt
<asac_> we have at least 1 spare place for another partition on our live image in worst case
<ogra> sure
<ogra> but they will show up on your desktop :)
<asac_> so we could simulate that, just that we have a special partition on the live disk because we cant do usb etc.
<asac_> i will ask freescale whats up with usb support
<asac_> maybe its really just filling in right numbers etc
<ogra> far out ... last time i asked
<ogra> no direver was written yet
<asac_> hmm ok
<ogra> but indeed we should ask
<ogra> i asked at UDS time last time
<asac_> maybe we should stop shipping images, but rather a image builder that allows to reproduce our exact "release" images and many more thing ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> that was the initial approach of rootstock
<asac_> yes. something like that
<asac_> just much more professional
<ogra> that was the initial approach of rootstock :)
<asac_> well ... professional in a way that i covers the whole stack
<ogra> rotostock was only a quick first approach
<asac_> from fs production to image for target device
<asac_> i know
<ogra> right
<ogra> that were my plans
<ogra> but they always fell over because of other more important specs
<ogra> or because the images didnt work or... or ...
<ogra> always something that stopped work on it
<asac_> right. so we should kill the images and focus on that ;) j.k.
<ogra> heh
<asac_> but a good idea imo
<ogra> we might be able next release, who knows
<ogra> hrm, whats up with that installer
<ogra> doesnt run
<asac_> sigh
<ogra> i thought partman was fixed
<asac_> now that dove is fixed, imx51 is broken? ;)
<ogra> its not arch specific
<asac_> joking
<ogra> the partman bug was there in A2 already
<asac_> not sure if you were here still ... the images work again now ... the bootchartgui hangs  turned out to be triggered by outdated .pyc files of the previous python ;)
<asac_> the import uno hang feels like its caused because of our libgcc3_uno.so.jaunty to me
<asac_> which i found out is pulled in by that import
<asac_> uno == ooo
<asac_> dove really feels like a bloody minefield to me :-P
<ogra> yeah, i read the backlog
<ogra> it is
<ogra> the prob is that the silicon often doesnt fulfill the actually promoted features
<asac_> seems if everything is working right, then all is fine
<asac_> but if stuff that isnt expected happens, it goes mad
<ogra> imx51 has its own issues though
<ogra> like being behind on kernel or software being not ready (see uboot)
<asac_> too bad ... so the fact that there were still firefox packages in hardy/dapper didnt help
<asac_> the source is in new :(
<ogra> that hit us way harder in the last reelases
<ogra> the luck with imx51 vs dove this time is that the silicon doesnt change anymore
<ogra> so for you it feels like dove is a minefield :)
<ogra> but it was both arches behaving like that in the last releases
<asac_> yeah. i can bet that
<asac_> i think we could have done better
<asac_> doko for instance need both boards
<asac_> if thta was the case he would have noticed that dove hangs before uploading the thumb2 switch
<ogra> yeah
<asac_> otherwise ncommander or someone else should have checked that
<ogra> well, but thzumb2 was advertised by the vendor
<asac_> ;)
<ogra> so whom do you trust :)
<ogra> grumble ...
<ogra> install doesnt want to start
<asac_> ogra: so how was lost?
<asac_> ;)
<ogra> great :)
<asac_> is that on kabel 1?
<ogra> yeah, the new episodes are on K!
<ogra> K1
<asac_> the new season starts while we are in portland :)
<asac_> unfortunately final season
<ogra> no, thats one season ahead of us
<ogra> we have 5 here
<asac_> yes, i am tracking US ;)
<ogra> when we're in portland 6 starts in the US
<ogra> ah
<asac_> already have seen all ;)
<ogra> heh
<asac_> unforunately
<asac_> but fortunately too
<ogra> i'm pondering a HD+ reciever to watch them in HD
<asac_> the voices are really better in original
<ogra> as usual
<ogra> but i watch them with susie
<asac_> heh
<ogra> he english doesnt suffice :)
<asac_> i can give you the full collection ;)
<ogra> but not dubbed :)
<asac_> noo
<asac_> subtitles are good for her ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> but i would have to type them
<asac_> she has to catch up on reading chars compared to you ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> but i have to translate *and* to type
<asac_> there are probably subtitles somewhere on the net
<ogra> yeah, likely
<ogra> too much effort though ...
<asac_> just need to figure how to sync them with the tv broadcast ;)
<asac_> so might be a bit off at first :)
<ogra> my PVR is programmed and records it every week now
<ogra> we'll just watch them if it fits
<asac_> ah
<asac_> does that cut out ads?
<ogra> no, but it has a fast forward button :)
<ogra> and timeshift
<asac_> i wonder if chromium will have to go to non-free in debian
<ogra> so for live TV i just have to start watching a little later
<ogra> because of the licenses ?
<asac_> they rejected my modemmanager upload because i didnt listed one copyright holder in the whole tree ;)
<asac_> yes
<ogra> heh
<asac_> there are a bunch of files with just license, but without copyright holder
<asac_> the licenses can be fixed with some effort
<ogra> they will revoke your DD status one day
<asac_> but the copyright owners will never be there
<asac_> ogra: why?
<ogra> "behaves to much like an ubuntu developer"
<asac_> heh
<asac_> well. i addressed the copyright issues and reuploaded modemmanager ;)
<ogra> tony uploaded NM recently
<asac_> i sponsored it
<ogra> did he take it over now ?
<asac_> no
<asac_> i wanted him to drive that ... but it took ages :(
<asac_> well we all are supposed together
<asac_> the idea was to get it out 1 month after release ;)
<ogra> well, he has other projects too
<asac_> right
<asac_> not complainig
<asac_> just saying that he didnt take it over ;)
<ogra> yeah
<asac_> we have someone new though
<ogra> ah, nice
<asac_> but i guess he will be utilized enough with browser
<asac_> and we need another for network
<ogra> heh
<ogra> yeah,m not everyone is insane like you
<asac_> fortunately :)
<ogra> hmm, my babbage SATA disk starts to rattle madly
<ogra> i wonder if the installer now wipes my dev system too
<ogra> (i picked side by side install this time, at least the installer does something with that setting)
<asac_> do you see anything on the console?
<ogra> nope
<asac_> k
<ogra> it checks the disk i think
<ogra> just awfully slow
<asac_> :(
<ogra> i hope it doesnt try to resize the used space
<asac_> what did you select?
<ogra> that has my dev chroot
<ogra> side by side
<asac_> so fill up the rest of space?
<ogra> didnt work
<ogra> that was the one i tried before
<ogra> oh, it moved
<ogra> so lets see if the second stage starts this time
<ogra> hmm, even though the disk rattles still and i see parted_server in the processlist, the second stage doesnt seem to want to start
<ogra> well, i'll leave it running over night ... who knows i'll probably have a finished install tomorrow
<asac_> sounds bad
<ogra> else i'll take alternate ...
<asac_> what size is the install partition?
<ogra> 40gig or so
<ogra> or even 50
<asac_> do you know what its doing right now? fs creation?
<ogra> rat .. rat ... rat ... rat ... rat ... rat ... rat
<ogra> in a nice rhythm
<ogra> nothing in the logs
<asac_> that really sounds like my usb-storage issues ;)
<asac_> cant you see dmest?
<asac_> dmest
<ogra> yeah, nothing in there
<asac_> i hear rat .. rat ... rat ... rat ... rat ... rat ... rat too there ;)
<ogra> well, i didnt have issues
<ogra> until now
<asac_> first it worked for me too
<asac_> then it failed on lucid
<ogra> it worked since A2
<ogra> and before
<asac_> right
<asac_> i dont really think its the same
<ogra> A2 was a complete reinstall though
<asac_> what doest dmesg tell you ?
<ogra> nothing
<asac_> did it like the disk at all?
<ogra> sure
<asac_> can you hotplug and see what happens?
<ogra> i have it in the partitioner too
<ogra> hmm, not sure hotplugging is so good for a real SATA disk
<asac_> yeah. dont do it
<asac_> ;)
<ogra> i think i'll start a download of alternate now
<ogra> and try an install tomorrow
<asac_> yeah
 * asac_ goes and plays a game
<GrueMaster> ogra: asac To hotplug a SATA drive, you need to treat it as a hot swap scsi drive.  To remove (as root), type ' echo "scsi remove-single-device 0 0 2 0" > /proc/scsi/scsi ' (where 0 0 2 0 is the Host Channel ID LUN of the desired drive).  To add (as root), type 'echo "scsi add-single-device 0 0 2 0" > /proc/scsi/scsi '
<GrueMaster> Just don't do this with a mounted filesystem.  Bad juju happens if you do.
<GrueMaster> I've done this several times on my system without issue.  Mainly when upgrading the drive I use for VirtualBox, or when testing or backing up a drive from a different system.  More convenient than trying to hook up a full system on my already crowded desk.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-01-24
<manusmad> Hi, I installed ubuntu on a beagleboard, and am trying to get a Belkin Wireless USB adapter working
<manusmad> The adapter works perfectly on my Ubuntu laptop (x86), but fails on the board
<manusmad> The device is Belkin F5D7050
<rcn-ee> manusmad, Belkin like everyone else uses a bunch of chipsets... pastebin your dmesg/lsusb logs...
<manusmad_onbeagl> rcn-ee, this is dmesg outout (sorry for multiple posts) http://pastebin.com/d764f3415
<persia> manusmad_onbeagl: And when you attach it to your other laptop, you don't get "device v050d p705a is not supported" ?
<persia> Or do you get that, and it works anyway?
<manusmad_onbeagl> I connected this to my lptop and greped through all of dmesg
<manusmad_onbeagl> no such message
<manusmad_onbeagl> and it shows up in network manager showing all wireless connections
<manusmad_onbeagl> persia, but this message does show up on my beagle board
<persia> You may have different stuff compiled in your kernels then.
<persia> You'll want to review what's different, and why the device isn't supported
#ubuntu-arm 2011-01-17
<Amaranth_> Jack87: It's Sunday :)
<Jack87> :)
<hrw> morning
<Jack87> hola
<ogra> hrmpf, archive is still out of sync
<bdrung> ogra: with 5 gig ram free, you can compile eclipse on tmpfs.
<ogra> sure
<persia> (really, later :p )
<ogra> but first i would need to solder 4.5G onto the board ;)
<stgraber> persia: :) (thought I was already in this channel, apparently for some reason I wasn't ...)
<persia> heh
<ogra> grrrr
<bdrung> ogra: you need more than 5 gig or do you want to swap everything else while compiling. ;)
<ogra> i usually dont compile Qt, firefox, thunderbird or openoffice ... normal packages dont need these insane amounts of ram
<ogra> bug #684951
<ubot2> ogra: Bug 684951 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/684951 is private
<robclark> rsalveti: quick question..  your new ppa seems to have same version # as what I was using from your old ppa..  how to I get 'apt-get install' to realize they are not the same and install from your new ppa?
<rsalveti> robclark: actually it's not the same: 4.7.0-0ubuntu4.2ppa2 (new) 4.7.0-0ubuntu4.2ppa1 (old)
<robclark> hmm..  sudo apt-get install libqt4-opengl tells me I already have latest version..
<sveinse> Is libqt4-opengl for QWS or X11?
<rsalveti> robclark: what oprofile version are you using atm?
<sveinse> How is resolv.conf handled in respect of dhclient on maverick? Is it updated automatically?
<rsalveti> robclark: I remember I saw a but reported by GrueMaster
<rsalveti> sveinse: yup, should be
<robclark> rsalveti: whatever is in maverick..  although it is not working..
<ogra> sveinse, if you use ifup (/etc/network/interfaces) it is
<robclark> but perf does seem to work, so that is what I'm using for now..
<ogra> sveinse, plain manual dhclient call wont update it
<rsalveti> robclark: oh, got it, will try to check why oprofile is not working later
<sveinse> ogra: Ahh. So ifup is it then...
<robclark> although you have to explicitly run perf_2.6.35-903  (the wrapper script isn't working)
<robclark> rsalveti: btw, any ideas about: "Unable to load graphicssystem "opengl""
<sveinse> ogra: Is ifup triggered by udev events (like eth cable insert)?
<ogra> not sure
<sveinse> ogra: ok, thanks
<rsalveti> robbiew: hm, weird, should work if you have the proper qt opengl packages installed
<rsalveti> robbiew: sorry
<rsalveti> robclark: ^
<robclark> it's possible I need to install something else..  I'm sort of newbie to qt so no idea where to start..
<robclark> just to sanity check.. the backend is still called "opengl" and not "opengles" or something like that?
<rsalveti> robclark: afaik it should be still opengl
<rsalveti> the build sounds correct: OpenGL support ......... yes (OpenGL ES 2.x)
<robclark> rsalveti: short snippet from strace:  http://pastebin.com/CBCgp3LP
<robclark> my guess something is not getting packaged, which should be in that directory?
<rsalveti> robclark: yup, could be the case
<rsalveti> let me check the logs
<robclark> k
<rsalveti> robclark: it seems fine http://paste.ubuntu.com/555140/
<rsalveti> anyway, I'm starting my panda and will check
<rsalveti> let me just get some food first, almost 3 pm already
<robclark> rsalveti:  /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/graphicssystems vs /usr/bin/graphicssystems
<rsalveti> but even on my desktop it's using /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/graphicssystems/libqglgraphicssystem.so
<robclark> hmm
 * rsalveti brb, lunch
<quadrispro> hi guys
<quadrispro> I've been working on bug #704027 so I'd like to have chances to testbuild before uploading
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 704027 in gavl (Ubuntu) "gavl 1.2.0-1 FTBFS on armel (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704027
<quadrispro> there is a way to make me happy? :)
<sveinse> Am I correct that there is no lsusb ported to armel?
<ogra> quadrispro, attach a debdiff to the bug and someone for the team will get to it
<ogra> s/for/of/
<ogra> sveinse, hmm ?
<ogra> ogra@ac100:~$ which lsusb
<ogra> /usr/sbin/lsusb
<sveinse> apt-get install lsusb
<sveinse> E: Unable to locate package lsusb
<sveinse> That's maverick
<ogra> you want usbutils
<sveinse> aaahh.. go figure
<sveinse> what is the status of natty? We are using maverick (via rootstock) and it works pretty good. Is natty something to consider over maverick?
<quadrispro> ogra, thanks
<ogra> sveinse, natty will bring the new unity-2d UI for arm
<sveinse> Any major news for the platform itself, like new compile-settings etc?
<ogra> newer toolchain
<ogra> no changed default build options, no
<ogra> i think until we switch to hardfloat there wont be massive changes anymore
<ogra> and the hf port will still need time
<sveinse> Am I correct to assume that there is no problems with using hardfloat in custom applications, right?
<ogra> it needs a complete recompile
<ogra> its a completely different ABI
<sveinse> ok, so the application's external references (to libs & stuff) get garbled with the new ABI. So, basically, no then
<sveinse> Are any of you doing remote debugging against armel? The armel cross compiler is available, but I cannot find any gdb cross for armel...
<ogra> i think lool just works on that
<sveinse> Would be nice to have something that matched the gdbserver in armel
<sveinse> nice!
<sveinse> What's the deal with --sysroot being removed from the cross toolchain?
<lool> sveinse: http://hudson.dooz.org/job/armel-gdb/ has a decently recent package
<sveinse> lool: Great! Thanks
<sveinse> I know that it conflicts with xdeb, but removing --sysroot is IMHO somwhat a drastic measure
<sveinse> I ruins our target cross buildsystem
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: The bug I filed in oprofile was because robclark pointed it out.  I don't have much detail beyond what is in the bug report.
<sveinse> lool: I presume it's matched against the armel gdbserver, similar to the gnueabi cross toolchain, right?
<lool> sveinse: yes
<Martyn> ping?
<rsalveti> argh, crap internet connection
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: ok
<Jack87> hey this place is live for a change.
 * Jack87 needs peeps who want to try ubuntu on nook color.
<Jack87> or help  me try it and hope nook doesnt explode
#ubuntu-arm 2011-01-18
<josheee12[1]> i have a device with a Cortex A8.  how difficult would it be to build Maverick's kernel for it?
<rsalveti> josheee12[1]: depends a lot on what kind of device you're using
<rsalveti> saying it's cortex a8 only doesn't help much
<hrw> morning
<sveinse> I was a little surprised to find that --sysroot was removed from binutils-arm-linux-gnueabi. I understand it conflicts with xdeb, but isn't it a drastic measure. It breaks the way we crossbuild ubuntu apps (that are not debian packages). How can I do so without sysroot?
<lool> hrw: ^
<lool> sveinse: I
<lool> sveinse: I'm not sure which exact sysroot you mean; you mean with the support for --sysroot, or with a specific sysroot setting?
<hrw> sveinse: sysroot was not enabled in lucid time too
<lool> I think we just fixed the linker path to look in the right dirs, and didn't need the sysroot hack; but if --sysroot is useful, it should be enabled in both ld and cross-ld builds
<lool> Doesn't really relate to what we do though
<hrw> sveinse: did you used 10.04 or only 10.10?
<sveinse> 10.10
<sveinse> after sysroot was enabled, we have found a realiable way to build non-deb apps for ubuntu target
<sveinse> basically we have a armel rootfs which we sysroot ld with "--sysroot=/home/user/rootfs-dev -L=/lib -L=/usr/lib"
<hrw> sveinse: if you do not use xdeb then use binutils from maverick not from maverick-updates
<sveinse> As mentioned in #692987 we pin against 2.20.51.20100908-0ubuntu2cross1.50 to keep our buildsystem up and running
<hrw> sveinse: sysroot support was enabled by mistake in 10.10
<hrw> I got it sneaked in during doing lot of changes in whole toolchain
<sveinse> So basically, this (sysroot) is something we will never have then?
<hrw> not in official packages
<sveinse> Thats too bad because the other cross compiler alternative, CSL, has a different libc configuration which makes problems during starting of apps on target
<sveinse> The beauty of the ubuntu cross compiler is the fact that it is harmonized with the native compiler/libs on target
<sveinse> So I raise my question again then: How can we cross build non xdeb apps for ubuntu target?
<sveinse> I'd be happy to blog about how we managed to build apps for ubuntu target, but I don't know how relevant this is now if sysroot is a mistake...
<sveinse> Nor how we shall continue to build our apps
<hrw> sveinse: use xapt to install cross libs and do compilation
<hrw> xapt will fetch armel libs, mangle them and install to /usr/arm-linux-gnueabi/ dir
<hrw> compiler will look there
<hrw> linker too
<hrw> and then you can copy results into your device
<hrw> sveinse: so instead of installing into your sysroot you install into system
<sveinse> thanks, I'll look into it!
<sveinse> hrw: Do you happen to have a description of how somewhere? As a kickstart, I mean.
<hrw> "xapt -aarmel install ncurses" or sth like that
<hrw> I used it once and it was easy
<sveinse> does this setup a fakeroot environment somewhere?  ok.... I'll read myself up on it before asking 10000 questions.
<hrw> no, it will not give you copy of rootfs
<hrw> this one you need to generate. rootstock does it
<hrw> or multistrap
<sveinse> Yes, I'm using rootstock to make the rootfs I use sysroot against, so that part is known
<sveinse> Have to leave. Back in 45 mins..
<lool> rsalveti: Around?
<lool> rsalveti: I'd like to confirm the x-loader package names with you
<lool> rsalveti: We moved everything to a x-loader source package and the names x-loader-omap3-beagle and x-loader-omap4-panda are final, right?
<lool> rsalveti: I'd like to add an IGEP build as well
<lool> rsalveti: Not sure that's supported though
<lool> rsalveti: Overo would also be helpful
<lool> rsalveti: Seems IGEP was submitted and fixed; anything preventing its merge?
<lool> rsalveti: How do I contribute to your x-loader packaging to add an overo flavor?  Could we keep it in Launchpad instead?
<rsalveti> lool: hey
<rsalveti> lool: are final, and it'd be ok to add igep as well
<lool> rsalveti: Can you commit to the main x-loader tree to add IGEP?  Or would you be ok to pull them in the Ubuntu tree?
<rsalveti> lool: igep patches are still not merged
<rsalveti> lool: I'd prefer to wait the patches to be in the main tree first
<rsalveti> but if it takes too long we can for sure push it at the package itself
<lool> Anand works in Linaro and announced the new x-loader stuff; I've emailed him to ask him for a review
<lool> rsalveti: So, I'd like to contribute to the packaging, how do I do this?
<rsalveti> lool: and the only 2 flavors that were actually tested were beagle and panda
<rsalveti> even on the main tree
<rsalveti> that's why I just activated these 2 first
<lool> rsalveti: the announcement said overo support should work
<ian_brasil> thx to whoever fixed the kubuntu mobile natty builds
<lool> Currently, thanks mainly to Steve's efforts, the tree builds for and
<lool> works on the following platforms: the OMAP3 EVM, the Overo and Beagle
<lool> (both 35xx and 37xx), and the Pandaboard.
<lool> rsalveti: ^
<rsalveti> well, it *should* work but as I don't have the hardware and nobody said that was using it, I didn't add it by default
<rsalveti> but ok, can easily activate it
<rsalveti> lool: I can move it to bzr if you want
<rsalveti> not something I actually like, but ok
<lool> rsalveti: I don't mind either way, but I need some kind of way to update it
<lool> rsalveti: Another option would be a gitorious team with a lot of Ubuntu Developers in it
<lool> rsalveti: But we should leverage launchpad for packaging really
<lool> rsalveti: Up to you, just tell me where to commit
<lool> I can work with either git or bzr, just can't commit to ~rsalveti obviously  ;-)
<ogra> its more upstream stuff whats in gitorious, no ?
<rsalveti> ogra: not in my tree
<lool> ogra: It's just a git hosting place; you can think of it like Launchpad -- merge requests etc.
<ogra> ah
<rsalveti> I have 2 trees, one for upstream work and another for packaging
<lool> Just like github
<ogra> lool, i know what gitorious is
<ogra> i was referring to rsalveti's branch
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> lool: will move to LP, will make it easier
<rsalveti> lool: ping you back when I'm done
<lool> rsalveti: thanks
<rsalveti> lool: can you test overo?
<lool> rsalveti: No, I gave them all away, but we have 6 tobi + overo in linaro
<rsalveti> or we'll be just creating the package without testing it?
<rsalveti> lool: can you ask someone to test current master tree?
<lool> rsalveti: I'd rather have them test of the package
<lool> That way we're testing binaries built with our in-archive toolchain etc.
<rsalveti> well, it's the same toolchain they are probably using at the desktop
<rsalveti> or at least should
<lool> rsalveti: There's one u-boot build rule that is not in the x-loader rules which I suspect might be important
<rsalveti> lool: which one?
<lool> rsalveti: jcrigby stripped -Bsymbolic from the LDFLAGS explicitly, noting that it broke relocation; I don't think your x-loader relocates, but it could have other side effects
<lool> Maybe not though
<lool> Just wanted to mention it
<lool> rsalveti: Why do you assume it's borken?  :-)
<lool> rsalveti: Steve Sakoman was testing his tree regularly, and I think this tree started of his tree;
<rsalveti> lool: because the tree is new and nobody said to me it works :-)
<lool> rsalveti: One thing I'd like to discuss in the future is merging the MLOs in a single package
<lool> I think one package per board doesn't scale
<rsalveti> x-loader should die
<lool> that too
<rsalveti> it's not going to get a lot more boards
<lool> we have the same problem with u-boot-linaro though
<lool> which is getting a lot of boards
<rsalveti> u-boot sure, not x-loader
<lool> rsalveti: LP #702046
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702046 in x-loader (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Overo support (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702046
<lool> rsalveti: Well I'd rather have the same layout for x-loader and for u-boot
<lool> it's essentually the same problem and we're shipping both in linaro hwpacks
<lool> anyway, we have time to discuss this
<lool> maybe we can move to IPL instead
<rsalveti> lool: one question, how is it done with the linaro packages at the archive?
<rsalveti> the ones that are mainly done at git.linaro.org?
<rsalveti> like u-boot?
<rsalveti> if you want to change it, for example
<rsalveti> or any other ubuntu developer
<lool> rsalveti: Until now, I grabbed the u-boot-linaro source package and uploaded to the archive; last week, I saw that u-boot-linaro has a Vcs-Git; I checked that the branch had all my uploads and asked slangasek about it; I don't remember the outcome, but I want to chat with jcrigby to find out
<lool> rsalveti: I don't want to commit to git://git.linaro.org/boot/u-boot-linaro-stable.git for package updates either
<rsalveti> well, at least with gitorious you can created a merge request
<rsalveti> so if any ubuntu dev want to change the package, it will probably need to send the patch to the owner, right?
<rsalveti> I
<rsalveti> I'm just trying to understand the packaging policy
 * rsalveti brb
<jcrigby> lool: ping?
<lool> jcrigby: In a call, give me 30mn?
<jcrigby> sure, just saw my name mentioned
<lool> jcrigby: pong
<lool> jcrigby: Yeah, I wanted to ask about the u-boot-linaro packaging
<lool> jcrigby: it's in git.linaro.org, which means other ubuntu developers can't commit it when updating
<lool> jcrigby: Maybe we should just release u-boot-linaro tarballs monthly, or when we see fit, and maintain the packaging in a bzr branch on launchpad
<jcrigby> lool: for me git is easier and I'm willing to accept patches via email.  How main ubuntu u-boot developers are there?
<lool> jcrigby: Problem is the Vcs field
<jcrigby> jcrigby, I don't understand
<lool> jcrigby: The usual workflow to work on a package with a Vcs field is something like debcheckout, hack, commit, upload; but they can't commit
<lool> So they wont commit and the next person doing debcheckout will be looking at an old version of the package
<lool> also, you risk uploading a new u-boot-linaro overwriting packaging changes which are only in the archive and not in git
<jcrigby> so lets just take it out of bzr completely
<lool> bzr?
<lool> I'm speaking of the git packaging branch
<lool> is it in bzr??
<jcrigby> no
<lool> jcrigby: If instead we would put the packaging under a bzr branch owned by ~ubuntu-dev, anybody able to update the package in the archive woudl also be able to commit
<rsalveti> it could be in git, but then you need to add permission to every ubuntu developer
<rsalveti> or change to bzr and add ~ubuntu-dev
<jcrigby> how does the kernel deal with this same issue?
<ogra> the kernel doesnt use bzr at all
<ogra> they refuse to
<jcrigby> I think that was my point
<rsalveti> jcrigby: kernel is different
<jcrigby> why
<rsalveti> probably because they want :-)
<jcrigby> upstream u-boot is git
<rsalveti> I know, same as x-loader
<lool> jcrigby: I personally don't like the fact that the kernel is different, it's an unfortunate exception
<lool> jcrigby: A lot of upstream are in git, and while it's ok to have different Vcses for differnet packages, it's not ok to prevent the upload of more and more packages
<lool> jcrigby: kernel team is also much larger  :-)   you are guaranteed to find a kernel developer every hour of the day, while you might personally go on leave :-)
<jcrigby> ok,so what needs to happen?
<ogra> lots of upstreams are git btw
<lool> jcrigby: Well it could be a number of things
<jcrigby> ogra, I know, I just don't like bzr much
<lool> jcrigby: Perhaps the simplest conceptually is to stop worrying about the packaging branch in git, kill it entirely, and use the Ubuntu archive and its corresponding bzr branches for history
<ogra> well, at some point bzr might become required to build a deb
<jcrigby> ogra, fine I'm willing to learn
<lool> jcrigby: that way, you can either use bzr if you need to dig up history, or just apt-get source + hack + prepare a debdiff for sponsoring to get something uploaded
<lool> Basically, you keep both the apt-get source option and the bzr option open
<jcrigby> but no git option
<lool> Another way would be to start some gitorious/github team
<jcrigby> no
<lool> and we'd add as many people who'd like to join to it
<lool> but that wont ever match the set of people who can upload to Ubuntu
<jcrigby> so what prevents non packaging patches from being uploaded
<lool> jcrigby: I expect the packaging updates of u-boot-linaro to be relatively straightforward from now on, so maybe it's not a big deal?
<lool> jcrigby: Nothing prevents it
<lool> jcrigby: And that's fine; gcc-linaro releases are patched before they go into Ubuntu
<jcrigby> and how do those non packaging patches go upstream
<lool> jcrigby: Depends
<lool> jcrigby: Sometimes they come straight from upstream, but didn't propagate into a tarball release yet
<lool> jcrigby: Sometimes they are sent upstream by the person uploading to Ubuntu
<lool> jcrigby: Sometimes they are quick workarounds which need another solution upstream, and only a bug is filed
<ogra> sometimes (if its a bad ubuntu maintainer) they arent forwarded at all too
<lool> jcrigby: I think you had a lot of chats about this type of stuff with slangasek; I don't mind if you prefer getting his own explanation on this stuff; he is native and has usually better arguments than I do
<jcrigby> lool, for the latest release I thought we had arrived at a pure git solution
<lool> jcrigby: Well, it's valid as long as you keep it to Linaro PPAs for instance
<lool> jcrigby: Because people who can commit to git can also upload an updated package to the PPA and vice-versa
<jcrigby> lool: ok lets assume that all we get from git.linaro.org is a tarball which is upstream + linaro patches (if any)
<jcrigby> lool, and all packaging is in bzr
<lool> jcrigby: Yup
<jcrigby> and someone commits and uploads a non packaging change
<lool> Yes
<jcrigby> I notice the change and decide it needs to go upstream so I send it up and while waiting for upstream to accept it I also apply it to git.linaro.org
<lool> Ok
<lool> (You're being nice :-)
<jcrigby> as always:)
<jcrigby> so I do a new tarball release (maybe on demand or every two weeks)
<jcrigby> how do I do the bzr merge with the new tarball?  Is that easy?
<lool> jcrigby: it's easy
<jcrigby> lool, ok then I see no problem
<lool> jcrigby: It will sound complex if I describe it to you on IRC, but it's really easy
<lool> jcrigby: The main reason for complexity is the way in which the packaging changes are added
<lool> jcrigby: For instance, the packager could either add a debian/patches/foo.patch
<lool> or (s)he could just change the package tree and upload, that would end up in the diff
<jcrigby> right, in the foo.patch case then with new tarball they would just remove it?
<lool> in the latter case, bzr might be able to see that the changes were merged upstream (not 100% sure); in the former case, the package would fail to build because the build would apply a patch which is already applied
<jcrigby> right
<lool> so the packager would have to remove the patch when updating to the new tarball (which is what we usually do)
<jcrigby> ok
<jcrigby> lool, I see my bzr skills will need improving but that is fine
<lool> jcrigby: Frankly, if you can git I don't see why you wouldn't bzr
<lool> You can't even rebase, and there is no working-copy versus staged changes stuff, so there is less to learn  ;-)
<jcrigby> :)
<ogra> hmm, looks like ubuntu-netbook is installable
 * ogra fires off an image build
<rsalveti> ogra: hm, no logs :-)
<rsalveti> even worse
<ogra> rsalveti, yeah, seems to always happen if a manually triggered build fails
<ogra> but i found our issue
<ogra> seb128 will solve it tomorrow
<rsalveti> ogra: what was it?
<ogra> rhythmbox is ftbfs
<ogra> and the old RB depends on the old webkit
<ogra> what was the status of banshee ?
<rsalveti> hm, ok
<rsalveti> maybe janimo knows better
<ogra> if it works we could just drop RB
<janimo> rsalveti, ogra, I am waiting for banshee 1.9.2 to be uploaded by mono team
<janimo> and see if the crash on startup appears
<ogra> k
<ogra> then we'll just wait another day for the rhythmbox fix
<janimo> I guess that neds to come anyway so I am not wokring on it , they had a maemo crash bugfix there, may be the same
<rsalveti> lool: which group should I add, ubuntu-core-dev or ubuntu-dev?
<ogra> janimo, yeah, i was only worried about our builds and was thinking of ripping out RB
<janimo> ogra, I thought I'd leave alone RB and other desktop apps while webkit and indicator transitions are being done
<janimo> after that settles it will probably nolonger be FTBFS on new uploads
<ogra> webkit is done, i was about to look at RB but seb128 seems to have a new upstream ready for tomorrow
<lool> rsalveti: main > ubuntu-core-dev, universe > ubuntu-dev
<janimo> too bad LP cannot figure out to only start builds until build deps are satisfied (or maybe they are not stated strictly enough?)
<lool> rsalveti: You don't necessarily need a team BTW
<ogra> so i was looking into the opportunity to drop RB and pull in banshee for today so we get images
<lool> rsalveti: You could just rely on the UDD branches
<ogra> but it can wait another day i suppose
<janimo> ogra, I see.
<ogra> for the RB fix
<rsalveti> lool: well, I created a project for it, so a team sounds fine
<rsalveti> just to put the debian stuff into a proper bzr branch
<lool> rsalveti: A project just for a packaging branch?
<lool> rsalveti: a team is enough to hold it
<lool> rsalveti: lp:~team-name/x-loader/ubuntu-packaging
<lool> Usually ~ubutnu-core-dev or ~ubuntu-dev/x-loader/ubuntu
<lool> Unless you created the x-loader project, which would be a good idea indeed
<rsalveti> lool: x-loader project
<rsalveti> I'm not in ubuntu-dev nor ubuntu-core-dev yet
<rsalveti> but working on it
<rsalveti> lool: at lp:x-loader you can find the latest branch for the debian package stuff
<rsalveti> lool: also released a new version, can you sponsor the update?
<rsalveti> otherwise I can just ask janimo or ogra :-)
<rsalveti> if you prefer I can also generate the debdiff
<slangasek> lool, jcrigby: for those packages where we have the same person maintaining both the upstream linaro branch and the Ubuntu packaging, I've been favoring a git-buildpackage solution for now on the grounds that using bzr for packaging branches isn't going to make anything /easier/ than where we are now.  But if you think there's a concern that other Ubuntu folks will be changing these packages, I'm equally happy to get jcrigby going with bzr
<kaim> Hello all!  I'm a bit new to "embedded linux" so need some help. Going to migrate my GPS from WinCe to Linux 4 ARM CPU and is searching for some guide. or HowTo to figure out what I'll need and what the troubles may be. Can one send me a web link on the subj?
<armin76> kaim: good luck
<kaim> =)
<armin76> kaim: what you mainly need is a kernel for your device
<armin76> and a way to load it, of course(bootloader)
<kaim> As i do find for now ARM Linux has a support of my cpu
<kaim> but for the rest I have to examine the hardware first
<armin76> well, support for the cpu is easy to find
<armin76> but the device is what matters
<kaim> It seems like there is now distribution for handlets yet.
<armin76> and again, you need a bootloader first
<kaim> grub is not an option?
<kaim> it must be some port some wher
<kaim> were
<jhobbs> =(
<jhobbs> you could start playing with arm on linux on a device that's well supported already to get the ropes
<jhobbs> like a beagleboard
<jhobbs> otherwise you have to learn a lot at once, it may be rough times if there is no guide for your device!
<kaim> there isn't and thats why its an interesting one
<jhobbs> well sir, let me know when grub for arm is ready!
<kaim> jhobbs: I did hope there is one already =)
<kaim> i.e. GRUB
<lool> slangasek: I understand; I personally pushed to be able to upload stuff when people were on leave and I had to get some stuff done; it could be that we can live with the owner of the Vcs then merging back later in these cases
<slangasek> lool: right, though it does reintroduce the classical Debian NMU problem
<lool> slangasek: Exactly
<EmbeddedLinuxGuy> Hi ubuntu-arm. I'm having a bit of trouble booting an Ubuntu image I created with rootstock
<EmbeddedLinuxGuy> on my Gumstix Overo OMAP3530. It may be the "sh -> dash" issue.
<EmbeddedLinuxGuy> Where does "dash" mess things up? Is it (1) on my host PC, (2) on the target FS created by rootfs, or (3) in the qemu image where rootfs runs?
<elesueur> what actually happens?
<EmbeddedLinuxGuy> I boot up and it gets as far as Freeing init memory: 160K, then no more output.
<elesueur> i doubt this is a dash/bash problem
<EmbeddedLinuxGuy> OK. I'll try a different kernel.
<lool> EmbeddedLinuxGuy: Did you setup a serial console?
<EmbeddedLinuxGuy> Yeah I did --serial ttyS2 as per the Gumstix wiki
<lool> EmbeddedLinuxGuy: dash shouldn't matter anyway, host PC or not
<lool> EmbeddedLinuxGuy: Which kernel is this with?  newer OMAP serials are ttyO2 and not ttyS2 IIUC
<EmbeddedLinuxGuy> OK some web page said this would cause it to halt and cause corruption.
<lool> Hmm Andy just submitted a patch to linaro-image-tools to use ttyS2, maybe it's just ttyS2 for overo
<EmbeddedLinuxGuy> I was using the Angstrom 2.6.35 from November 15, but I am switching to a 2.6.34
<lool> Oh that would certainly use ttyS2
<lool> You need some initrd to go with it
<lool> as to honor stuff like serialtty= and fixrtc on the cmdline
<EmbeddedLinuxGuy> OK. I was following a Wiki page that said: just put the kernel image, an MLO file, and a u-boot file on your first MicroSD partition
<EmbeddedLinuxGuy> and the root filesystem on the second partition.
<EmbeddedLinuxGuy> I assumed if there were an initrd it would be embedded in the kernel image.
<lool> EmbeddedLinuxGuy: You need to have the proper cmdline arguments to match your kernel
<lool> EmbeddedLinuxGuy: also, the rootfs might try to setup a tty of some sort as to allow you to login over serial; that's the goal of serialtty=, but that only work with an Ubuntu-ish initrd
<EmbeddedLinuxGuy> lool: Thanks, I have a feeling the kernel cmdline is being set by my u-boot.bin file.
<EmbeddedLinuxGuy> I have been trying to work from http://www.gumstix.net/wiki/index.php?title=Installing_Ubuntu_10.04_on_Gumstix_Overo but I am willing to try a different recipe
<lool> EmbeddedLinuxGuy: When we have Linaro hwpacks (hopefully RSN now :-) I should have another one for you  :-)
<lool> rsalveti: i sponsored your x-loader and did some packaging cleanups
<lool> rsalveti: You have a fair number of patches, are this reviewed by upstream?
<lool> rsalveti: Also, I was wondering whether we need -fno-stack-protector both in a patch and in rules
<lool> rsalveti: Ah I can't join yet
<lool> s/jon/push
<lool> rsalveti:
<lool> https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/x-loader/packaging-fixes/+merge/46717
#ubuntu-arm 2011-01-19
<rsalveti> lool: patches are needed for panda and worked with TI
<rsalveti> and as I said I'm also working to push them upstream
<rsalveti> lool: and thanks for sponsoring it, will look at your merge request
<RoDuS> any one familiar with the hsg-x5a telechips 9802?
<rlameiro> rcn-ee: Hi Robert, that problem with the creator script, I think its related to the laptop's card reader. I bought an external reader and it is working, at least it seems so. thanks for the help
<rsavoye> are there any plans for OpenVG, OpenGLES1/2 libraries on Ubuntu, but not using X11 ? ie... just the framebuffer ?
<rsalveti> rsavoye: well, that depends a lot at the driver
<rsalveti> most drivers that can work with x11 can also work with fb, but then it could be a build time configuration
 * rsalveti loves working with qt, -dbg package has 183MB!
<lool> wee
<Samae> Hey, is ubuntu arm able to run on armv7 devices ?
<lool> Yes
<lool> with VFPv3-D16
<Samae> IBYP ?
<Samae> What is that ?
<Samae> Ok i'll google it :)
<Martyn> in fact, ubuntu can -only- run on armv7 (and v7a) devices
<Martyn> there is no support for v6 any more
<Samae> Martyn: cool, that's axactly what i'm looking for
<Samae> Is that arm version of ubuntu usable with omap3 devices ?
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> we even release images for beagle and beagle xm
<Samae> :) nice
<Samae> Have you ever run ubuntu on tablets ?
<Samae> omap3 tablets i mean
<velory> Hey there , I have ubuntu-arm on beagleboard, my wireless connection continously dropping, I even turned encryption off, but now it can't obtain ip address I think.. (I don't know about network-manager I installed wicd , when encryption off I'm using iwconfig, dhclient but it can't receive dhcpoffer
<GrueMaster> Samae: You could try our image on your tablet, but there is no guarantee it will work without some modifications, mainly to the bootloader & possibly kernel.
<Samae> ok GrueMaster
<Samae> This is what I wanted to try
<Samae> I'll run the image for omap3 as is, and then try to build/modify it if I need
<Samae> I already have a linux kernel working on it as well as e17
<Samae> what's in the ubuntu 10.10 raw fs for omap3 ?
<Samae> it says panasonic raw image ?
<GrueMaster> I don't know. never heard of it.
<GrueMaster> Our images are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/
<Samae> I still don't really know how i'm gonna deploy it to the tablet :)
<Samae> used this yep, took the tar.gz for TI omap3
<GrueMaster> I wouldn't know.  It really helps if you have some serial debug port available on the tablet.
<GrueMaster> That way you can get to the bootloader.
<rsalveti> Samae: generally it'd be good to have access to the uart, and the boot process
<rsalveti> then you have to build the proper kernel for it, with the options needed by ubuntu
<rsalveti> in case you're running with android atm, for example
<rsalveti> then just boot and ask it to load the ubuntu rootfs
<Samae> rly ?
<Samae> how ?
<Samae> rsalveti: is there any tuto on that ?
<GrueMaster> Samae: If you have serial port access, you can tell uboot what kernel to load and the parameters to use.  I can't remember the links off hand, but google for u-boot.
<GrueMaster> What system is this?
<Samae> GrueMaster: I'm afraid there's no serial port access on my tablet :/
<Samae> for now android + angstrom with an unknown bootloader by archos
<GrueMaster> Does it have an OTG port?  That may yield a serial port.  Hook it up to a linux host and see what appears when it is powered on.
<Samae> It only allows to update a zImage + initram for linux side
<Samae> ok GrueMaster
<GrueMaster> Well, that is the kernel and ram disk image.  That is a start.
<the_eye_> hi I use a long time ubuntu on my diamond, good job. Any new repositories for updating ?
<GrueMaster> the_eye_: Diamond?  What distro rev are you using?
<GrueMaster> Samae: What hardware are you running on?
<the_eye_> HTC diamond dm100 I use rhobuntu, ubuntu with lxde
<Samae> hmmm, good question
<Samae> apart from ARM proc i dunno much
<GrueMaster> the_eye_: I don't think your system is armv7 compatible.
<Samae> GrueMaster: it activates USB only for transfer new kernel an initram
<GrueMaster> Which all of ubuntu is compiled for since lucid (10.04).
<Samae> so apparently to OTG port
<GrueMaster> Samae: Does the system have a brand and model?
<the_eye_> <GrueMaster> How can I see that ?
<GrueMaster> the_eye_: Do you have access to a console?  Can you type "cat /proc/cpuinfo"?
<Samae> Oh yes GrueMaster, Archos 101 it :)
<GrueMaster> Ah.  Now I can look up the hardware specs.
<Samae> Problem is, it is quite new
<Samae> and there's not much about it yet
<GrueMaster> Yea, I am seeing that.  I found this post:  http://forum.archosfans.com/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=37096
<GrueMaster> Not much headway though.
<Samae> yup
<GrueMaster> Another interesting post.  http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648537
<GrueMaster> Looks like it may be possible, just not documented...yet.
<Samae> cool, I wish it could be possible
<GrueMaster> I know the tegra2 based netbook from Toshiba (ac100) took about a month to hack ubuntu on it.  Still not complete, but it is a closed system.  Your system appears more open, so I would guess it will be done before the end of the month.
<Samae> :)
<GrueMaster> Also, the Viewsonic tablet has been hacked, but it is also tegra 2 based.
<Samae> I'm not /that/ patient :>
<GrueMaster> heh
<GrueMaster> If it weren't for the price, I might get one.  Might anyways once I get my tax refund.
<Samae> :)
<the_eye_> <GrueMaster> Its an ARMv6 can I do anything ?
<Samae> argl handhelds.org is dead :'(
<the_eye_> <Samae> try this http://web.archive.org/web/20070630072525/www.handhelds.org/geeklog/index.php
<Samae> the_eye_: do you think they stored cvs repos ?
<Samae> I need update-rc from them :)
<the_eye_> I dont think so
<Samae> my openembedded build fails without this website :'(
<the_eye_> :(
<GrueMaster> Sorry, got called away.
<GrueMaster> the_eye_: Unfortunately, your system isn't supported by Ubuntu binaries past karmic, and even then it is doubtful.
<the_eye_> thanks for your time :(
#ubuntu-arm 2011-01-20
<ksinkar> is this a valid makefile for an arm project ; http://fpaste.org/6VI8/
<persia> There's nothing obviously wrong (in part because make is arch-independent), but the result isn't likely to be compatible with Ubuntu userspace (armv5tel != armv7, etc.)
<persia> A native compile may ignore some of the variables, which may result in a working build.  A cross-compile may be different
<5EXAB2XYU> for development arm development on ubuntu, which crosscompiler is better
<persia> Most folk native compile, and all packages delivered as part of Ubuntu are native-compiled.
<elesueur> there is an arm crosscompiler in the ubuntu maverick apt repo
<elesueur> it works just fine
<persia> There's a cross-compiler in the archive: I suspect you'd want gcc-4.x-arm-linux-gnueabi
<ksinkar> currently i am looking at the site of embinux and trying to port android to hawkboard, and i am on ubunut 10.10
<ksinkar> they have specified a repo command in their instructions which is not available on my machine
<ksinkar> and google search yields a RSS program by the name of repo
<ksinkar> does anyone know the meaning of that command
<ksinkar> reop
<ksinkar> sorry repo
<elesueur> https://sites.google.com/a/android.com/opensource/download/using-repo
<rsalveti> morning
<ogra> yawn
<ogra> damned jetlag
<hrw> what you guys have with jetlag...
<ogra> one would think after three days i'm over it ... but i still sleep until noon, regardless of when i go to bed
<hrw> I have alarmclock set to 7:30
<ogra> hrw, nothing usually, thanks to melatonin i sleep through the night without probs ...
<ogra> i never use alarmclocks
<hrw> I have to
<ogra> why? you have a child
<ogra> :P
<hrw> otherwise I will wake too late to take my daughter to kindergarten
<hrw> I wake her
<ogra> oh
<ogra> sounds unusual
<robclark> rsalveti, if you have pvr video driver running, try enabling in gconf /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager
 * ogra is curious how that will affect unity-2d
<ogra> might get us funny results
<robclark> seems more or less okish
<rsalveti> robclark: what should happen?
 * rsalveti firing gconf
<robclark> proper transparent terms, window shadows, etc
<robclark> it is using xrender to do compositing
<robclark> doesn't feel any faster/slower than without but looks nicer
<rsalveti> it's working quite the same way as before, but now with proper window shadow
<robclark> yup
<rsalveti> hm
<rsalveti> yup, quite the same
<rsalveti> cool
<robclark> vstehle, you might also want to try the above
 * rsalveti lunch
<vstehle> robclark: thanks for the tips :)
 * robclark likes eye candy
<cpearson> robclark: what is the ARM load when it's running xrender?
<robclark> cpearson, not sure, need to wait for update-manager to finish running to get a read..
<robclark> but seems not much
<robclark> really, I don't think it taxes the sgx much
<jo-erlend> NCommander, «We'll be having the usual IRC meeting on #ubuntu-meeting, on
<jo-erlend> Thursday 2011-01-06 at 15:00 UTC.»? :)
<ogra> its running already
<jo-erlend> oh, I didn't even catch the "-meeting" part. I was so focused on the date :)
<ogra> heh
<rsalveti> jo-erlend: I updated the kernel tree, got an image working but then didn't have more time to test it
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. I keep missing the queues on -meeting. Sorry about that. :)
<rsalveti> np :-)
<ogra> NCommander, sooo
<NCommander> ogra: so?
<ogra> NCommander, http://paste.ubuntu.com/556197/
<ogra> thats what is in the libqtdee branch
<ogra> i dont really know what to do about it
<ogra> ubuntu2 was never uploaded and ubuntu3 is obviously a boilerplate
<NCommander> ogra: I added that as a placeholder for people to add their TODO stuff until the next release
<NCommander> as for 0ubuntu2, indeed
<NCommander> yeah, that got swept up in sprint week
<NCommander> let me deal with tha tnow
<ogra> k
<ogra> tell me if you are done
<ogra> then i'll go ahead with the rest of my branch additions
<NCommander> ogra: I need about 30 minutes-1 hour to fix it as I need to do some test builds to make sure that symbols file works
 * ogra goes to deal with the cat for a while
<NCommander> ogra: what else do you want me to do on unity-2d?
<ogra> NCommander, nothing, i have all changes ready here already
<ogra> though the issue that GrueMaster is seeing might be related to missing symbols on armel
<ogra> you could take a look at that
<ogra> 8try to reproduce it on your panda and chack whats happening)
<GrueMaster> ogra: We have a shortage of monitors here.  It may be a while before he has one available.
<ogra> well, then he can look at your system via ssh ;)
<ogra> shouldnt need a monitor to read logs
<GrueMaster> I'm pretty sure I can do the same.  Problem I had getting going on it yesterday is that something updated that is driving performance way down.  The systems currently boot with a loadavg of 1.72.
<GrueMaster> I finally got unity-2d downloaded and installed at 1am, so not much info available.
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> do you have the TI stuff installed ?
<ogra> i think it might work better without atm
<ogra> not sure
<GrueMaster> no I don't.  I don't think there is anything for natty yet.  There wasn't last week.
<ogra> there is a maverick ppa with natty versions, but nothing integrated
<GrueMaster> I usually don't go searching ppa's for stuff unless specifically asked to test something.  I have enough stuff to test in the standard image.
<ogra> i didnt mean to ask you
<ogra> but i know that several people run the new stuff
<ogra> thus the question
<GrueMaster> Just saying how I do my testing.  And for unity-2d, I started with a clean, updated image.
<ogra> great
<GrueMaster> That's how I always test new stuff.  Less variables.
<GrueMaster> (and one of the reasons I ask for multiple systems).
<KC9SJQ> howdy ladies and gents
<KC9SJQ> A quick question.
<KC9SJQ> I'm getting ready for a pandaboard which I'll be running ubuntu on.
<KC9SJQ> I wanted to know what is the easiest way to revert the install to a command line only one.
<KC9SJQ> I'm thinking something like 'apt-get remove -purge gnome-desktop'
<ogra> purge some low level X lib
<ogra> or wait for janimo to finish the minimal image ;)
<KC9SJQ> I'm afraid if I do so, it'll take everything (as I'm assuming it's all considered automaticlly installed as a dependant of the highest level metapackage)
<KC9SJQ> So what should I keep to insure a full functionally command line interface (including apt-get
<ogra> if you remove an xorg library that wont touch the cmdline functionallity
<KC9SJQ> not even if I do an auto-remove after?
<tmzt> ogra: so it's confirmed? no supported unity 2d in natty?
<robclark> vstehle, for pvr_video driver, do you apply any patches for ubuntu deb other than the support for v4l2 overlay?
<NCommander> lastlog NComman
<rsalveti> eeek, trying to run unity-2d-places with qt opengl backend (with gles) and getting lots of x errors
<rsalveti> eglCreateWindowSurface calls x_changeproperty inside the x driver, that returns an error, but in the end it doesn't return egl_no_surface
<rsalveti> and later on it basically explodes hehe
<robclark> rsalveti, is this in your ppa now?
<rsalveti> robclark: yup, same one I pointed you on monday
<rsalveti> just run with -graphicssystem opengl
<robclark> ok, I'll update a bit later and give it a try on this end
<rsalveti> will try to check now internally the x-driver to see what's happening
<robclark> cool..  but does this really come to the pvr driver?
<rsalveti> probably
<rsalveti> because the x error is coming from the pvr driver
<robclark> oh, really, ok..
<rsalveti> after calling eglCreateWindowSurface
<robclark> can you paste or mail the Xorg.0.log?
<rsalveti> qt creates the window and then calls createwindowsurface
<ogra> rsalveti, unity-2d-places doesnt work on natty
<ogra> (its not supposed to)
<rsalveti> ogra: not natty, maverick
<ogra> ah
<rsalveti> I'm trying to stress the pvr driver
<rsalveti> with qt and etc
<ogra> yeah, maverick should be fine
<rsalveti> as I'm converting qt to use gles by default
<ogra> in natty the backend API changes we're waiting for a new upload and then changes
<rsalveti> vstehle: robclark: also, you can try to run the hellogl_es2 demo from qt at /usr/lib/qt4/examples/opengl/hellogl_es2
<rsalveti> after installing the qt4-demos
<rsalveti> don't remember exactly how it should run, but doesn't seems completely right
<rsalveti> hehe, boom
<rsalveti> x died
<robclark> ok.. yeah, there is a certain amount of explosions atm
<rsalveti> and there it goes another reboot
<rsalveti> the error I got is the usual mem corruption inside pvr
<rsalveti> ~.
<rsalveti> wrong terminal
<rsalveti> robclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556240/
 * robclark looks
<rsalveti> something is wrong between qt and pvr
 * robclark wonders about: Warning: EGL suggested using X Visual ID 33 (ARGB0888) for EGL config 8 (ARGB8888), but this is incompatable
<rsalveti> that could be related, but then qt tries to find a compatible one in the end
<rsalveti> later on, trying using xrender
<rsalveti> check QEgl::getCompatibleVisualId from qt4-x11-4.7.0/src/gui/egl/qegl_x11.cpp
<sveinse> Any of you running pulseaudio on target?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-01-21
 * ogra points at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-preinstalled/ and dances
<sveinse> Have anyone any experience with PulseAudio on any omap target (outside of X11)?
<sveinse> I'm having troubles starting it
<rsalveti> sveinse: well, we're using it for both beagle and panda
<sveinse> from X11 then?
<rsalveti> for panda you just need to update to latest kernel available at updates
<rsalveti> sveinse: the daemon is not started at x11
<sveinse> ok. when and how?
<rsalveti> hm, ok, it's configured and started per user session
<rsalveti> you have the init script but it's not used
<rsalveti> sveinse: how are you trying to load it
<rsalveti> ?
<sveinse> rsalveti: That my Q as well. I have no idea how I should do it, or how Ubuntu wants me to start it
<sveinse> rsalveti: But I do have problems manually (command line) start PA, because it stop at some ALSA enumeation which seems to be off
<rsalveti> which board?
<sveinse> Custom HW, based on OMAP3530 with custom 8ch audio chip. It's fully possible that our ALSA driver has bugs.
<sveinse> However cmdline ALSA playback works, while PA wont start
<sveinse> rsalveti: What happens if you run (as unprivileged user) pulseaudio --daemonize on any omap target you might have?
<sveinse> Because that is the recommended way to start PA as user according to the PA docs
<rsalveti> just a sec
<sveinse> rsalveti: You need to out of X11 I think
<rsalveti> yup, np
<sveinse> ok
<sveinse> What happens if you run:
<sveinse> strace -e trace=open -f -o strace.log pulseaudio
<sveinse> cat strace.log |grep /etc/pulse
<sveinse> 2391  open("/etc/pulse/daemon.conf", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3
<sveinse> 2391  open("/etc/pulse/default.pa", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 8
<sveinse> It shouldn't read daemon.conf when running as unprivileged user.... It should read client.conf instead
 * rsalveti booting his panda in text mode only
<rsalveti> sveinse: pulseaudio --daemonize works fine at panda
<rsalveti> at least it seems to be running
<sveinse> good
<sveinse> kill it and try the strace, if you please
<rsalveti> sure
<rsalveti> yup, also reading daemon.conf and default.pa
<sveinse> Hmm. That could be a bug -- or an intended feature
<rsalveti> probably a feature
<rsalveti> maybe it first try to load the system configuration, then load the user one
<rsalveti> as default
<sveinse> strange. conflicts with PA docs at least
<rsalveti> hm
<rsalveti> pulseaudio --dump-conf
<rsalveti> you'll see that it loads the daemon.conf
<sveinse> At least you helped me confirm that this is not only my system, so thanks!
<rsalveti> ~/.pulse/daemon.conf, /etc/pulse/daemon.conf: configuration settings for the PulseAudio daemon. If the version in the user's home directory does not exist the global configuration file is loaded. See pulse-daemon.conf(5) for
<rsalveti>        more information.
<rsalveti> from man page
<sveinse> yeah. Check out man pulse-client.conf   When is this loaded then? ;)
<sveinse> No point in the file if it doesn't load the config IMHO
<rsalveti> maybe just loaded by pulse clients
<rsalveti> and not the daemon itself
<sveinse> perhaps. at least it seems to be consistent with host (amd64) maverick behaviour
<rsalveti> yup, cames from libpulse0 package
<sveinse> At least I'm getting somewhere, so thanks rsalveti!
<sveinse> ..now to trace the real cause of pulseaudio refusal to start
<rsalveti> probably related with the audio config file for your board
<rsalveti> at least this was what was breaking for panda
<sveinse> I see PA reports wrong samplerate and channels when detecting the ALSA devices.
<sveinse> Perhaps there are some sample-info metadata missing from the driver
<rsalveti> could be too
<sveinse> do you know of a way to use any alsa tool to list the ALSA cards and their properties?
<rsalveti> I think there is something from alsa-utils
<sveinse> well you have alsactl, but it doesn't list things like #channels and other specs, just the sound card's name
<rsalveti> ogra: maybe you know that, as you configured the omap 4 board file
<rsalveti> probably dump the boards and the mixers
<rsalveti> I'm not remembering now
 * ogra reads backlog
<rsalveti> ogra: just how to dump the alsa card configuration
<ogra> urghm i dont remember
<ogra> something with alsactl
<rsalveti> maybe you give alsactl store and then looked at the alsa.state file
<ogra> i think there is infor in the sounddevices omap4 bug
<rsalveti> sorry, asound.state
 * sveinse searching LP
<sveinse> ogra: bug #637947 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637947 in linux-ti-omap4 "no sound devices on current ES2.0 boards" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637947
<ogra> sveinse, yeah, that should have several ways of getting alsa infos
<sveinse> thanks
<ogra> rsalveti, seen my comment above ? we have images :)
<rsalveti> ogra: nops, cool
<rsalveti> awesome, even for omap3
<ogra> yep
<rsalveti> ogra: just missing manifest for omap3
<ogra> yeah
 * rsalveti downloading them
<ogra> shouldnt be different from omap4 though
<ogra> apart from kernel
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> but will fire it up at my xm
<ogra> wow
<ogra> we should pull libreoffice back into our images ... 472M !!
<ogra> so much space !!!
<rsalveti> ouch
<guerby> rsalveti, some update on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/690370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690370 in linux-ti-omap4 "Strange out of memory on pandaboard" [Undecided,New]
<guerby> rsalveti, I tried Robert Nelson kernel but without args I'm back to 512MB RAM
<guerby> rcn-ee, hi :) ^
<guerby> rcn-ee, could you provide me with your exact /proc/cmdline?
<guerby> rcn-ee, mine is now "text ro root=UUID=b5d2dfb1-270c-4966-abe6-dfe7a2a17efd console=ttyO2,115200n8" but when I boot I have only 490MB of RAM
<guerby> ok now I get a random MAC again at each boot
<vstehle-laptop> guerby: you can use smsc95xx.macaddr=xxx to specify your mac I think.
<guerby> vstehle-laptop, not with rcn-ee kernel (that's what I was using before but with newer kernel it prevents network for working at all...)
<rsalveti> vstehle: vstehle-laptop: call?
<rsalveti> guerby: I really think this is kind of related with the mem instability issues we have when using 1gb
<rsalveti> that cooloney was working last week
<rsalveti> was kind of waiting his results before testing this again
<rsalveti> we also posted on linux-omap to get more attention, but it seems nobody is actually looking at it
<rsalveti> even from ti
<rsalveti> :-(
<guerby> rsalveti, I rebooted with the mem= option and i see 768M again (on rcn-ee kernel)
<rsalveti> that's expected, if you're using 2g/2g then you can also use 1gb
<rsalveti> but will probably get unexpected results
<guerby> rsalveti, I'm relaunching my GCC bootstrap test we'll see what happens
<guerby> rsalveti, anyway do you know what option is now replacing the former smsc95xx.macaddr=xx ?
<rsalveti> guerby: hm, need to check what patch got upstream regarding that
<guerby> rsalveti, yep this is going to annoy lots of users :)
<rsalveti> guerby: yup, as rcn-ee pointed at his latest comment, it seems that the only patch that got applied upstream is the one that you can fix the mac by using /etc/network/interfaces
<rsalveti> I believe the one that you can set as a module parameter was just a sauce from ti
<rsalveti> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=commit;h=10f38b455e75b85f72e98786e5518cf7b0324634
<rsalveti> this is the one that adds it
 * rsalveti is still trying to pull linux-2.6 upstream
<hrw> 1GB on panda... my dream
<rsalveti> 1gb and es 2.2
<hrw> I have es2.0
<guerby> rsalveti, new kernel freezes way faster ...
<rsalveti> =\
<guerby> rsalveti, I wonder what rcn-ee does to avoid those
<rsalveti> maybe because it's not the same env
<rsalveti> but I was able to get freezes like this with my both pandas
<rsalveti> just compiling big packages
<guerby> rsalveti, ah great! I'm not alone in the world :)
<hrw> [95346.261871] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0: usb0: kevent 2 may have been dropped
<hrw> I hate that message
<rsalveti> yeah, usual
<hrw> on EA1 and A1 it is death message ;(
<rsalveti> both xm and panda, as they are using the same driver
<hrw> rsalveti: never had xm
<hrw> I have bb: b7/c3/c3 and panda: ea1 (one of 10 which have es2.0 but gpios set as for es2.1)
<vstehle-laptop> hrw: maybe jayabharath can help you get your ea1 panda reworked ?
<hrw> vstehle-laptop: this panda is fine
<hrw> A1/ES2.1 has faster memory bus then EA1/ES2.0 one. but still <12MB/s from usbhdd
<hrw> TI: please fix your drivers
<rsalveti> :-)
<hrw> with omap3 musb-hcd was hmm... quality. omap4 shows that usb host controllers are still not strong in TI
<hrw> someone knows good memspeed test?
<sebjan> rsalveti, guerby: the patch for the smsc95xx.macaddr parameter has been integrated into the natty kernel for omap4
<rsalveti> sebjan: yup, but he's currently trying upstream
<guerby> sebjan, ok thx
<hrw> have a nice weekend
<Homefix1> I have no hair left: I created ubuntu ubuntuArm image using rootstock for use on my mobile phone.Here is my tutorial http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=10584098#post10584098  I hade trouble with the terminal (no prompt) I know it has something to do with this "Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)" message when installing applications from the android
<Homefix1> terminal were i start the chroot. Last week i asked the very same question. someone replied i have to MAKEDEV. I think that did it, i got my prompt back.( i have no ideea what i did,just used all the commands i could use etcstd,generic,update conlole etc. the problem is i cannot reproduce those results again. Every image i create i get no prompt.
<Homefix1> Does the kernel i use upon first emulation with qemu have any thing to do with setting up dev/pts?
<rbelem> Homefix1, mount -o bind /dev/ /chroot/mount/point/dev
<rbelem> Homefix1, and inside chroot mount /dev/pts
<Homefix1> how could i narrow down this "Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)" because terminal wont work if system cannot write to dev/pts
<rsalveti> ogra: GrueMaster: it seems the omap 3 image is basically the rootfs
<rsalveti> there are no other partition, like the one used to boot it
<GrueMaster> It built?  I had an email saying it failed.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: ogra said in the irc that we had one for today
<rsalveti> also on the release status
<GrueMaster> Hadn't read all the backscroll yet.  My bad.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: happy testing :-)
<GrueMaster> grumble.
<Homefix1> rbelen: thnks try it
<rsalveti> and I believe omap 4 needs the new x-loader
<rsalveti> well, it's still working, but probably with wrong clocks and etc
<Homefix1> rbelen wen i try mount /dev/pts i get "none already mounted or /dev/pts busy mount: according to fstab,none is already mounted"
<Homefix1> i wish some one had a minut to download my image and take a look for themselves http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SJY6ZB58
<rsalveti> urgh, trying to access beyond the device
<rsalveti> and one error inside jasper_growroot
<rsalveti> line 57: /dev/mmcbl0p: bad variable name
<rsalveti> hehe, both probably broken
<Homefix1> I use the same chroot scripts for both images (one that works and the million that dont). the prob has to  be in the image
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: can you also try and confirm for me?
<rsalveti> just to be sure, as my sd card reader seems to be giving some unexpected results
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Downloading images now.  Will take ~20 minutes.
<rsalveti> cool, that's fine
<rsalveti> if you just give file to the omap3 image you'll probably get only an ext3 fs
<Homefix1> rbelem: out of the 5 scripts (bootubuntu,fsrw,mountonly,ubuntu.sh,unionfs) here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=10584098#post10584098 (all the scripts are opened for viewing here).Where would i place "mount -o bind /dev/ /chroot/mount/point/dev in those scripts? and thanks (and by the way my images are karmic)
<rbelem> checking
<rbelem> Homefix1, in bootubuntu before mount -t devpts devpts $mnt/dev/pts
<Homefix1> try it you the ....person
<sveinse> I'm running rootstock a lot, and I'm considering putting together my own local apt cache/mirror. Now, what's the easiest way to get hold of the debs rootstock is downloading?
<rbelem> sveinse, using approx
<GrueMaster> sveinse: I have my own mirror, and I fount that using a combination of ubumirror and apt-mirror works best for me.  apt-mirror allows me to specify the specific arch & release, and I can fine tune ubumirror to pick up the .udeb files and other bits.
<sveinse> GrueMaster: Do you mirror all of armel, or have you picked out specific packages?
<Homefix1> rbelem: no change, I have one working without the modifications to the script. I cannot reproduce the same conditions to create another, try number of times with rootstock, and with the project rootstock script, no sucsess. the image that i got to work last week i think was fixed using MAKEDEV upon ogra's request. But cant make it happen again what am i doing wrong.IT WORKED ONCE ARGGGGGGG.Im
<Homefix1> so frustrated but i love it haha.
<rbelem> :-)
<GrueMaster> sveinse: I mirror all of armel, but only back to Lucid.  Here is the apt-mirror config.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556629/
<rbelem> Homefix1, in general i use the mount -o bind ... and it works fine
<GrueMaster> sveinse: Here is my ubumirror.conf.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556631/
<sveinse> GrueMaster: Thanks. What the size of one version (e.g. Maverick) for armel?
<GrueMaster> Well, it is a mirror, so every version is in the same location.  My entire mirror is 267G, but that is everything from lucid forward, including source files, .udeb files, and netboot images.
<GrueMaster> Not sure how much just maverick would be, but I'd expect it to be ~1/3 of this.
<sveinse> ok, this would be too large for me at this point
<Homefix1> rbelem:cant figure out were to go next to see why one image sees /dev/pts and the other doesnt.
 * sveinse is wondering if apt-mirror and/or ubumirror can be configured for specific packages only... RTFM
<GrueMaster> Like I said, I get everything.  Main, Universe, Multiverse, Restricted, Updates, Proposed, Backports.  Everything.
<sveinse> Oh, yes, true
<GrueMaster> I think a mirror of Maverick Main w/o source would be around 20-30M
<GrueMaster> I mean G
<StevenK> For one arch + all, yes.
<Homefix1> rbelem: whats funny is on the noprompt image i cannot create folders on the desktop either
<Homefix1> or any other image i make except the one i was lucky enough to make thank god i have that.
<Homefix1> rbelem : .....to fiddle with, after all why would you want ubuntu on your phone anyway. just kidding in my mind who wouldnt
<rbelem> Homefix1, i really want it on my phone
<rbelem> Homefix1, imagine an android ui on top of an ubuntu base :-)
<Homefix1> Ha Haaaa
<rbelem> Homefix1, soon we will have plasma-mobile
<rbelem> currently it is technology preview
<Homefix1> rbelem: just need bigger screen
<Homefix1> rbelem dont no how wife sees here little palm pixi screen
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: omap image is single partition only.  Bah.
<GrueMaster> can't test it anyway.  ENOHW
<GrueMaster> panda image looks promising.  Flashing now.
<GrueMaster> Brrr.  65f/18c in my office.  Man, I sometimes miss testing on x86/amd64 systems.  5 arm platforms don't generate enough heat.
<Homefix1> rbelem my working image: has 0 and 1 in the dev/pts folder non working image has only a 0, how can i get the 1 in there ?
<rbelem> Homefix1, brb
<Homefix1> rbelem: k
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: haha
<rbelem> Homefix1, umount the current /dev/pts
 * rsalveti eow, have a nice weekend
<Homefix1> hold on.....
<rbelem> Homefix1, go out of chroot
<rbelem> Homefix1, mount -o bind /dev /path/to/chroot/dev
<rbelem> Homefix1, chroot again
<rbelem> Homefix1, mount /dev/pts
<Homefix1> gotta change imiges takes a sec
<rbelem> Homefix1, check if it works
<GrueMaster> omap4 image resize is failing on one of my 16G drives. Hmmm.
<Homefix1> rbelem: manual unmount or take referance out of bootubuntu?
<rbelem> Homefix1, go manual to see if it works
<Homefix1> k
<GrueMaster> ogra: jasper_growroot: export:  Line 57: /dev/mmcblkop: bad variable name
<rsalveti> yup, same as mine
<Homefix1> rbel: sorry for being a noooob upon "unmount /dev/pts" i get bash: unmount command not found
<Homefix1> rbel sorry its umount
<Homefix1> rbel im a knukle i dont know path to chroot is it in my scripts at: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=10584098#post10584098
<Homefix1> rbel could ya still help me im not a lost cause: i think it may work if i can figure out mount point and path to chroot how do i find out the location it must be in the scripts no?
<Homefix1> Could this be the path to chroot "/data/local/ubuntu" ?
<Homefix1> coul any one look at these: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=10584098#post10584098" and tell me path to chroot? thnx
<sveinse> Any of you happen to know an easy way of downloading the armel debs and its dependencies for, say, ubuntu-minimal -- preferably downloaded from host (i.e. non armel machine)
<sveinse> one way I can think of is --copy-package-cache in rootstock, but I'd hoped it could be done more, uhm, natively
#ubuntu-arm 2011-01-22
<Lopi> anyone know how to use the matchbox-keyboard-im package? I have been searching for documentation, but can't seem to find any information about it.
<Homefix1> Hi i was hoping you could help me with this problem:
<Homefix1> I am using (on a dedicated ubuntu computer with Maverick edition)"https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch" example to create a qemu image using "sudo rootstock --fqdn ubuntu --login ubuntu --password ubuntu --seed nano --notarball --imagesize 3G".
<Homefix1> I have also used the "sudo project-rootstock/rootstock --fqdn ubuntu --login ubuntu --password ubuntu --seed nano --notarball --imagesize 3G"
<Homefix1> I am using these images (mostly for fun), to setup ubuntu onto my Evo and Epic smartphones using my tutoral here: "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=10584098#post10584098" to chroot the image.
<Homefix1> ITS AWSOME IT WORKS AND LOTS OF FUN!
<Homefix1> well sorry for screaming but it really excites me this open source Ubuntu Stuff. (i am a win user, but I found a new toy)
<Homefix1> I have noticed with my build images, using apt-get during install, i see "Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)"
<Homefix1> error. My reserch says terminals wont work if system cannot write to /dev/pts.
<Homefix1> The prebuilt image does not have this issue.
<Homefix1> Is there modifications prior to or after creation, or is this someting different altogether.
<Homefix1> I was finally able to create an image with the prompt showing. But am unable to reproduce it. I think playing with MAKEDEV fixed it but?
<spherical_percep> Good evening - I would like to install lucid onto a beagleboard xM, and I was looking at the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleNetInstall - however there is a comment there that says "This method will not work on a BeagleXM, as that platform requires x-loader & uboot support not available in Lucid."  So: any suggestions as to where to look for instructions pertinent to xM?
<evaluate> hello
<evaluate> I was wondering if anyone tried to get some compiled binaries from ubuntu-arm to android? I would like to get bash and a couple of other utilities on my android phone, and if I could avoid compiling them and could just copy them from the deb packages, that would be awesome, anyone else tried this?
<sveinse> Are there any particular reason for rootstock to fetch pkgs from the release dist only and not from security or updates?
<aksh1> what shud be the uboot parameter to boot kernel from usb
<aksh1> ?>
<lool> aksh1: You mean load your kernel from USB?
<lool> or rootfs on USB?
<aksh1> lool, i have ubbot n xloader in flash
<aksh1> and kernel and rootfs in usb
<aksh1> using minicom i got uboot prompt
<aksh1> noe want to know the parameter of uboot to boot from usb
<lool> aksh1: u-boot rarely supports USB
<lool> aksh1: It does on some boards, but it's relatively rare
<lool> aksh1: It's best to have your kernel in flash or mmc
<aksh1> lool, as per my info we can keep kernel and rootfs in usb
<aksh1> it has support
<aksh1> lool, chromium os run using that way only
<ksinkar> hello people
<ksinkar> i used rootstock to make an arm image of ubuntu with username ubuntu and password root
<ksinkar> i want to start the xserver using xstart
<aksh1> using startx
<ksinkar> i am not able to do that since i am not root and i cant do sudo startx since the user 'ubuntu' is not in the sudoers list
<ksinkar> what do i do?
<aksh1> ksinkar, using chroot you need to change password for root
<aksh1> and then login as root
<aksh1> run startx
<ogra> fix sudores instead
<ksinkar> ogra: how can i fix sudoers?
<ogra> but you shouldnt use startx as root anyway
<ogra> did you try as user ?
<ksinkar> ogra: yes
<ogra> it should just work
<ogra> whats the error if you try as user
<ksinkar> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<ogra> thats weird
<sveinse> ogra: Are there any particular reason for rootstock to fetch pkgs from the release dist only and not from security or updates as well?
<ogra> sveinse, iirc there is a --extra-mirrors arg you can use to add these
<ogra> but no, apart from the fact that nobody cared to implement that as a default
<sveinse> orga: Yes, there are. I'm just curious why not install the initial system from updates/security in the first place
<ogra> ksinkar, is that the only line of outout ?
<ogra> *output
<ogra> there should be more
<ksinkar> ogra: yes
<ogra> sveinse, rootstock is in maintenance mode, nobody does actual development anymore on it, patches accepted ;)
<ksinkar> ogra: after that i kind of hangs and i press Ctrl + C
<ksinkar> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<ksinkar> giving up.
<ksinkar> xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server
<ksinkar> xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
<ksinkar> ogra: full output
<ogra> err
<ogra> but you have xinit installed, right ?
<ksinkar> this is the output at startup
<ksinkar> [fail] * Starting GNOME Display Manager...
<ksinkar> ogra: i actually want to start my GNOME display manager
<ogra> did you check why it doesnt start ?
<sveinse> ogra, that interesting... We're basing our product on rootstock to build the root file system...
<ogra> sveinse, well, feel free to send patches :)
<sveinse> ogra, sure, np. Out of interest: how do you guys install the system if you are not using rootstock?
<ogra> we use the preinstalled images
<ogra> but that indeed only works for supported arches
<ogra> though they are easy to modify for other stuff
<sveinse> and for particular HW boards, right?
<ogra> yes
<sveinse> Our board is custom, and thus requires custom bootloader and kernel
<ogra> but as i said, easy to modify
<ogra> zcart the omap3 image to an SD, mount it, chroot into it, remove the omap3 kernel, add what you need, exit chroot, tar up (using --numeric-owner for tar) the content of the second part
<ogra> *zcat
<ogra> thats for example how i create the images for a tegra2 based ac100 netbook here
<sveinse> What's the "base" package for these images? ubuntu-netbook or something?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> but once chrooted you can cheange it to anything you like indeed
<sveinse> Yes, chroot and binfmt i great
<sveinse> s/i/is/
<ksinkar> ogra: that is what i am trying to find out
<ogra> we should probably think about a graphical modification kit some day ... i.e. something that chroots automatically, fires up synaptic inside the chroot and tars up automatically
<ogra> ksinkar, well, i would start checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sveinse> ogra, I made something similar. Not graphical, but a bash script which can execute any command inside a chrooted rootfs.
<aksh1> ksinkar, which ubuntu version u r using ?
<sveinse> I use it to run apt-get for the target
<ksinkar> aksh1: jaunty
<ogra> ugh
<ogra> thats unsupported
<ogra> use something more recent, jaunty is EOL
<aksh1> ksinkar, what is rootstock command u used?
<aksh1> it should work
<ksinkar> sudo rootstock --fqdn OMAPL138 --login ubuntu --password root --imagesize 2G --dist jaunty --serial ttyS2 --seed xfce4,gdm
<ksinkar> i get this output while ubuntu starting up:
<ksinkar> EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
<ksinkar> should this have any effect
<ogra> no
<ogra> did you check the log above ?
<ksinkar> ogra: the log that u specified does not exist
<ksinkar> and i am currently running in init 2 according to the runlevel command
<ksinkar> there is a directory for gdm error logs but it is empty
<ogra> very strange
<ksinkar> is there any way to send any graphics to the screen
<ksinkar> visudo is not allowing me to edit the sudoers file
<GrueMaster> ogra: I filed a bug against jasper_initramfs and uploaded a patch to fix it yesterday.  It won't run in it's current released state.
<ogra> GrueMaster, yeah, sorry, i only saw the bug after i uploaded the fix
<GrueMaster> heh.
<ogra> i saw your irc ping before looking at bugmail
<rsalveti> ogra: is your fix included already at today's image?
<rsalveti> ogra: then we need to check what's happening with the omap 3 one
<rsalveti> that's only building the fs
<GrueMaster> Interesting.  Since I couldn't make it far with yesterday's image until I fixed jasper_growroot, I only now tried logging into a fresh image.  It just complained that there are no valid sessions available.  Did UNE-EFL get dropped off?
<rsalveti> not that I know
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: I see you updated the unity-2d-launcher crash bug with maverick results.  I was just getting ready to do that.  As soon as we can pinpoint the bug, I'll reassign the bug to the proper QT library (as I am sure that is where the problem is).
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: sure, hopefully we'll get a new valid omap 4 image soon, then we can easily reproduce with it
<rsalveti> I only have an older natty
<rsalveti> need to update, and takes quite a while
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: did you check if the resize and install worked fine after the jasper fix?
<GrueMaster> I take it today's image is still borked?  I'm just now downloading it.
<rsalveti> don't know yet, didn't test
<rsalveti> not with my panda today
<GrueMaster> Actually, I will be OOO here soon.  Need to work on home remodel project and go shopping with the wife & kid (NCommander).
<rsalveti> heheh
<rsalveti> also going off now, girlfriend's birthday
 * rsalveti bbl
<GrueMaster> Yesterday was the first of two really large bonus checks for my wife.  Gots to spend it.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-01-23
<ka6sox> is anyone playing with the Nook Color?
<tmzt> ka6sox: #nookie had some stuff not sure about ubuntu
<ka6sox> tmzt, they are focused on Froyo...
<ka6sox> I'm much more interested in Linux running on it.
<ka6sox> going to try the OMAP remix of ubuntu-arm Maverick after I get the initramfs straightened out.
<tmzt> okay
<dcordes-lib> hi
<dcordes-lib> I am wondering about the current natty ARM situation. Are the builds any usable yet? Is the progress documented ?
<armin76> guerby: the reason why you have 512mb could be your u-boot/x-loader version, the ubuntu ppl should know for sure
<armin76> guerby: if you had put gentoo :P
<ogra> rsalveti, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu-netbook/natty/daily-preinstalled-20110123.log
<ogra> rsalveti, Package x-loader-omap not found!
<ogra> rsalveti, does the binary have a new name ?
<ka6sox> ogra, have you heard of anybody doing a native u-a on a nook color?
<ogra> nope
<ka6sox> okay then I'll continue then.
<ka6sox> rootfs works, I'm just fixing up the initramfs.
<awanti> can i install Ubuntu on ARM architecture
<sveinse> ogra or rsalveti: noob question perhaps: How do I commit patches to rootstock?
<dcordes> ~seen smoku
<rlameiro> doesnt omap allows cpuscaling?
<ka6sox-away> rlameiro, voltage and frequency
<rlameiro> humm
<rlameiro> i am trying linaro
<rlameiro> and the cpufreq applet cant acess it
<rlameiro> ...
<rlameiro> running on a IGEPv2
<ka6sox-away> depends on what things your kernel supports.
<rlameiro> and it is slow as hell...
<rlameiro> default linaro kernel
<ka6sox-away> have you got a defconfig for that?
<rlameiro> not really
<rlameiro> but shouldnt the hwpack from linaro take that?
<rlameiro> ka6sox-away: i followed this steps to install it
<ka6sox-away> rlameiro, I am not familiar with linaro's distro...
<rlameiro> oh ok
<rlameiro> sorry
<ka6sox-away> but in general it works.
<rlameiro> ok
<Samae> Hi, is it possible to have more info on building an ubuntu arm image
<Samae> Is there a toolchain anywhere ? I intend to make it work on archos 101 it (cortex A8 omap 3)
<topfs2> rootstock
<Samae> only ?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-01-16
<AdamOutler> hello!
<AdamOutler> I was wondering if there was a guide somewhere which can lead me through obtaining Ubuntu/linux sources and compiling it into a boot.img?
<AdamOutler> and a bootable drive.
<twb> For what hardware?
<AdamOutler> I am using a blaze-tabet based piece of equipment.
<AdamOutler> Texas Instruments OMAP 4430, blaze tablet.
<twb> There are prebuilt omap4 images
<AdamOutler> It's a production version though and I have to recompile sources.
<twb> Why?
<AdamOutler> because the drivers are different.
<twb> Uh, so just compile the drivers
<AdamOutler> well, there's a caviet...  it's a device based on blaze, it's actually a Nook Tablet...  I located a security hole and it will only work for boot.img files.  I need to use my own kernel on it.
<AdamOutler> so, I'd like to find a guide on compiling a kernel from scratch and making a boot.img.
<twb> I don't know what you mean by boot.img
<AdamOutler> boot.img is Android standard..   basically it has to authenticate with the bootloader before it can be loaded.
<twb> OK, a blobtools boot.img
<twb> Er, I mean abootimg
<AdamOutler> kinda.
<AdamOutler> mkbootimg
<twb> The tool I have seen that builds those is called "abootimg", apt-get install it
<AdamOutler> I need some sort of guide though.
<AdamOutler> ah ha!  abootimg is a good tool
<twb> To build the kernel, get an environment that can compile for your target architecture, then do "make zImage" or "make deb-pkg" to taste
<twb> It would be a good idea to start with the stock ubuntu kernel and its omap4 .config
<AdamOutler> twb,  and abootimg handles zImage files?
<twb> AdamOutler: I don't remember offhand
<AdamOutler> ok, twb, what is a uImage?
<twb> Different flavour of zImage, it's for u-boot
<twb> If you are using the android bootloader (which takes abootimg boot.img files), then you don't want uImage.
<AdamOutler> I have uImage and uInitrd..  they need to get into a boot img...  I found a program that converts uImage to zImage, and now I need to convert uInitrd to initrd I guess.
<twb> You probably want to prepare an Ubuntu rootfs, generate a kernel .deb, install the latter into the former, then run abootimg on the resulting kernel and ramdisk from /boot
<twb> AdamOutler: if you already have a uImage why are you asking about kernel compilation?
<AdamOutler> twb.  you're opening my eyes.
<AdamOutler> :)
<AdamOutler> twb.. I've been compiling non-stop for a few days,  I have several test images to work with in various formats.
<twb> What hardware are you compiling on?
<AdamOutler> stupid boot.img is tearing me up.
<AdamOutler> twb, I'm cross-compiling from a i5 quad core for ARM arch
<twb> That should compile in deciminutes, not days
<AdamOutler> twb, it's operator error... this is why I asked for a guide when I came in ;)
<twb> Try turning off the debugging symbols
<twb> AdamOutler: it would be a good idea for you to get comfortable building normal x86 kernels first
<AdamOutler> twb I am comfortable building 86_64
<twb> AdamOutler: that way you will have a solid foundation when you try to get a handle on the arm randomness
<AdamOutler> twb, I've been operating several linux boxes in my home for years.  I've compiled several for my media center alone.
<AdamOutler> I'd just like some knoledge about all these formats and everything..  On my Samsung, I could just flash a zImage to my device and I was done..  This boot.img format is crazy.
<twb> IIUC samsungs use u-boot and are generally on the "less stupid" side of ARM'd spectrum of idiocy
<AdamOutler> zImage has Ramdisk+kernel.   For some reason Boot.img has zImage + ramdisk, + android headers?
<twb> zImage does not normally include the ramdisk
<twb> The kernel has support for tacking a ramdisk onto itself -- this should work in both cases
<twb> Normally the ramdisk is a separate file.
<AdamOutler> ok, and what is the point of a ramdisk when the files are already on the root of the storage medium?
<twb> To generate a boot.img using abootimg, you need a kernel, a ramdisk (optional), and a config file that basically consists of the options passed at the boot: prompt
<twb> AdamOutler: the primary reason to use a ramdisk, is so you can build a small portable kernel and then include device-specific drivers to *get to* the root fliesystem, in the ramdisk
<twb> That is how e.g. Ubuntu x86 servers all share the same kernel despite having different SATA controllers and video cards
<twb> You can also put various other clever code in the ramdisk, e.g. this is how live CDs are made to look writable
<twb> There is probably a paper somewhere that describes the linux boot process in detail; I don't have one handy to recommend.
<AdamOutler> I think this is what I need.
<AdamOutler> the paper describing the Uboot/Linux boot process.  I really need to sort out these formats.
<AdamOutler> you're making me much smarter though twb.  I appreciate it.
<AdamOutler> may I ask what you do for a living?
<twb> http://prisonpc.com/
<AdamOutler> thanks for your help.
<AdamOutler> twb..  one more thing before I go..  On the pre-compiled version, the touchscreen is 90 degrees off, and the wifi is totally inop.   Any suggestions before I go trying to mix and match and recompile a few more things?
<AdamOutler> https://plus.google.com/u/0/104711040110222472212/posts
<twb> xrandr may help the latter if you are using X
<twb> Er, the former
<twb> wifi will probably be a missing firmware blob or soemthing
<twb> http://openbsd.org/lyrics.html#39
<twb> You'll need to find someone who knows about your hw
<AdamOutler> ok..  I found out about the xrandr thing, but I'm having a problem getting getty to work.  I have a UART console hooked up, but I can't get shell access no matter what I do.
<AdamOutler> I think it may have to do with the kernel being compiled with ttyS2 instead of ttyO2 for the default?
<AdamOutler> I'm monitoring on ttyO2
<twb> Never heard of ttyO2
<twb> I've only seen ttyACM0 or so, plus the usual tty1 and ttyS0
<AdamOutler> /dev/ttyO2 is Texas Instrument's serial administration console.
<twb> ok
<AdamOutler> On samsung devices it's /dev/ttySAC2
<twb> Well, you can just pass console=/dev/ttyO2
<twb> On the boot: prompt
<AdamOutler> I can make this device and get output from it.. I just can't seem to send any input.  this would solve about 99% of my problems.
<twb> Also in /etc/init/ there is a ttyN.conf you need to make one for O2
<AdamOutler> I can't pass arguments.
<twb> What output are you seeing?  The linux kernel boot messages?  A tty login prompt?  Both?
<AdamOutler> I'm only getting kernel boot messages.   I have tried several things including creating a S80StartConsole in /etc/RCS.d, creating my device on the /dev/ folder with the proper chmod params, and creating a /etc/init/ttyO2.conf
<twb> you probably got ttyO2.conf wrong, pastebin it
<AdamOutler> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/805911/
<twb> Assuming the baud rate is right, looks OK to me.
<AdamOutler> I've tried with those params and a -L instead of 8n
<twb> Oh, and "rc RUNLEVEL=..." looks wrong.
<twb> Never mind, it looks like that's the style used for other getty .conf
<twb> I'm used to "start on runlevel [2345]" and "stop on runlevel [^2345]"
<twb> I'm used to "start on runlevel [2345]" and "stop on runlevel [!2345]" (braino)
<AdamOutler> I'll try that.
<AdamOutler> next time.
<AdamOutler> my s80StartConsole contains "start ttyO2" and a bunch of other things.  I have determined it is run as root so I have a way to make things happen, I just don't know what needs to happen.
<S0NiC> hi
<S0NiC> hmm is it possoible to play on a pandaboard any mp4 video? is this supported?
<taruti> S0NiC: just use mplayer?
<ogra_> only supported in totem
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: depends on the desired playback speed ;)
<ogra_> mplayer would only try to do it in sw ... all gstreamer based players can use the hw acceleration of the panda (if you have the codecs installed=
<S0NiC> ogra_: wich codecs would that be?
<ogra_> LetoThe2nd, indeed, i should have said that mplayer is great for turning mp4 movies into slideshows instead :)
<ogra_> S0NiC, just install the ubuntu-omap4-extras or the ubuntu-omap4-multimedia packages after you enabled the PPA
<LetoThe2nd> S0NiC: maybe have a good look at http://rsalveti.wordpress.com/2012/01/06/hw-video-decode-and-xbmc-ubuntu-linaro/
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: cool use case that is ;)
<ogra_> (they get installed by default after you clicked the TI desktop item on the images)
<ogra_> LetoThe2nd, well, ubuntu-tv extensively makes use of xbmc ;)
<S0NiC> thx
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: havent gotten round to try it yet :/
<S0NiC> hmm wich kind of video works out of the box?
<S0NiC> *codec
<S0NiC> does anybody know?
<LetoThe2nd> S0NiC: any video works out of the box, but none with hw accel. thats why the ppa is there.
<S0NiC> LetoThe2nd: ok that means i have to enable hw acceleration. what means ppa in this case?
<LetoThe2nd> S0NiC: basically http://omappedia.org/wiki/PandaBoard_Ubuntu_PPA, no idea how uptodate the instructions are.
<ndec> the codecs which are h/w accelerated on OMAP4 are MPEG2, MPEG4, H263, H264, VC1 (WMV)
<S0NiC> LetoThe2nd: but i think your link http://rsalveti.wordpress.com/2012/01/06/hw-video-decode-and-xbmc-ubuntu-linaro/ is good. but i have to create a new image...
<ndec> just start with the default 11.10, upgrade it, reboot, and install the TI adds on.
<ndec> that should be a good start.
<S0NiC> ndec: mom
<S0NiC> ndec: ok, iam using 10.10 at the moment...
<ndec> ouch...
<LetoThe2nd> urgh
<ndec> any good reason to stick to 10.10?
<LetoThe2nd> "ancient technologies and wisdom of the olde"?
<S0NiC> ndec: no
<S0NiC> ok, dann i update,
<ndec> 11.10 has better OMAP support, and more codecs. and is maintained in case you face an issue
<S0NiC> what is ment by the "ti adds"
<S0NiC> ?
<ndec> hum, my advice is to restart from scratch, don't dist-upgrade a 10.10 system into 11.10.
<LetoThe2nd> S0NiC: the ti addons for hw accel
<ndec> once you install 11.10 image, there will be an icon to install the TI 'addons' on the desktop. just click
<S0NiC> i get them with apt-get....?
<ndec> yes you can too.
<S0NiC> ndec: ah cool
<LetoThe2nd> S0NiC: have you actuelly read the links?
<S0NiC> thanks guys
<S0NiC> LetoThe2nd: only your link
<S0NiC> now i have a lot to do ;D
<ndec> but make sure that you run apt-get update & apt-get dist-upgrade before you install the TI stuff. some people have reported that there are issues otherwise
<LetoThe2nd> S0NiC: i doubt it, because then you would know how to install them ;)
<LetoThe2nd> one could also aim directly for the tv release that ricardo pointed to...
<S0NiC> ok
<S0NiC> thx
<S0NiC> ok i have to leave cya later...
<S0NiC> thx bye
<LetoThe2nd> side note: his original question was in #ubuntu-de why 'apt-cache search vlc' did not yield any results :)
<ogra_> oh, it should
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: on ancient 10.10, and a user that doesn't know how to handle a ppa? ;)
 * ogra_ gets more than a terminal page 
<ogra_> doesnt matter, vlc is in universe, he should even have seen it on 10.10
<ndec> i guess he didn't enable universe
<ogra_> yeah, smells like
<ogra_> and 10.10 had a bug with the default sources.list iirc
<ogra_> which we fixed in an update
<LetoThe2nd> smells like nirvana... erm, teen spirit ;)
<ogra_> hehe
 * ogra_ had totally forgotten ubuntu-de ... i used to be resident there ... but i find IRC in german weird and have probs to not write half my sentences in english
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: the traffic there receded quite a bit over the last 3 or 4 years, after we enforced more and more to stay on topic, and in the meantime rejected to support weird offshoots/derivates/whatevers ;)
<ogra_> yeah, i remember that kind of discuaaions
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: you wouldn't believe how many people come there bit***ing around when you reject to support mint or debian.
<ogra_> oh, i would :) i see the same bitching in bugs ...
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: hehe
<ogra_> rarely debian, but often mint users freak out that we dont support their ubiquity bugs for the hacked up mint installer
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: it has emerged that when the slightest doubts arise we ask for lsb_release -a and uname -a.
<ogra_> and mint does serious bad things when customizing the distro
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: yeah, thats why we reject to support it.
<ogra_> like disabling security updates for things like X11, kernel, dbus etc
<ogra_> (or bootloaders)
<ogra_> s/security updates/all updates/
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: hehe
<LetoThe2nd> lets be glad they don't have an arm port yet.
<hrw> heartbeat led trigger is not in kernel in 3.2.0/omap4
<rsalveti> hrw: config issue I believE?
<hrw> yes - it is a module now
<hrw> I was surprised when one of my pandas stopped blinking
<GrueMaster> It's a module?  figures.  Hard to track when I have 4 pandas in a tower.
<hrw> ledtrig-heartbeat
<S0NiC> re guys
<S0NiC> so i installed ubuntu 11.10 and doing an apt-get update /dist upgrade
<S0NiC> but there is no icon with Ti stuff... i only have installOAMP4addons...
<S0NiC> is taht the same=?
<ndec> yes
<S0NiC> ndec: thx
<vani> hello what's the arm ports repo for precise
<vani> how can I point to the repos, I want to use live-build
<rbasak> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports precise main
<vani> thank you.
<NotJimCarrey> how do you add eabi support?
<AdamOutler> HI!
<AdamOutler> I've sucessfully created a boot.img that apparently works, however I am running into an error.   "Unrecognized/unsupported machine ID"..
<AdamOutler> Is there a way to change this in my kernel?
<AdamOutler> I'm using precompiled binaries
<AdamOutler> Here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/7cBB05KF
<vani> <AdamOutler> sorry I cannot help you on this as I'm new to ARM ports. But, I'm trying to piggy back on you.
<vani> How did you create the boot.img...
<vani> any notes or references...I'm having a board with ARMv7
<vani> trying to build a custom image for it...
<LetoThe2nd> the machine ID refers to the ID that the first/second stage bootloader passes to the kernel. the kernel uses this ID to decide which board file to use.
<LetoThe2nd> if the kernel doesn't know about the ID, it will not boot. so make sure kernel and bootloader (u-boot in most cases) match.
<LetoThe2nd> the machine ID refers to the ID that the first/second stage bootloader passes to the kernel. the kernel uses this ID to decide which board file to use.
<LetoThe2nd> if the kernel doesn't know about the ID, it will not boot. so make sure kernel and bootloader (u-boot in most cases) match.
<LetoThe2nd> AdamOutler: ^^^^^^^^^^
<AdamOutler> oh
<AdamOutler> hi
<LetoThe2nd> concerning your question from some time ago.
<AdamOutler> ok... so can I spoof this from U-Boot prompt somehow?
<LetoThe2nd> hopefully not.
<AdamOutler> LetoThe2nd, this is a Blaze Tablet based device.
<AdamOutler> LetoThe2nd, I'm pretty sure I should be able to get something from the device by spoofing the id
<LetoThe2nd> AdamOutler: its three parts altogether 1) get/register the machine ID at arm.linux.co.uk 2) make sure the bootloader passes this ID 3) make sure the kernel contains a board support file bound to this id.
<AdamOutler> LetoThe2nd, the link you provided is bad.
<LetoThe2nd> AdamOutler: the link was just from memory please google the correct site.
<rsalveti> hrw: it should be built-in to work during boot I
<rsalveti> something to ping ppisati to change
<mythos> register what?
<mythos> is it possible to start a dovel-kernel with qemu?
<GrueMaster> mythos: A which kernel?  I think qemu wants a versatile kernel only.
<mythos> yes, versatile runs perfectly. are you sure, that those dove-kernels don't run with qemu - i speak from those in maverick
<mythos> 10.10
<mythos> and btw thanks for your response, GrueMaster =)
<GrueMaster> The dove kernels are specifically for Marvell hardware.
<GrueMaster> Same as the omap4 kernels are for TI omap4 processors.
<mythos> hmm... ok, i see
<mythos> good to know why qemu pretends to stay black =)
<GrueMaster> And the Marvell kernel for Maverick was a bit of a mess anyways.  It was the same as the Lucid kernel, just built with the Maverick tool chain.
<mythos> i have a hp device here, which uses a maverick-debootstrab
<mythos> it has marvell-hardware in it, so that fits
<GrueMaster> Is it using a marvel soc?
<GrueMaster> Cool.
 * NCommander screams in horror
<GrueMaster> heh
<NCommander> mythos: is that a thinclient by any chance?
<mythos> NCommander, yes
<mythos> a hp 5335z
<NCommander> mythos: ....
<mythos> i broke yesterday one
<mythos> was not able to boot up anymore, after i zeroed /dev/sda
<mythos> ^^"
<GrueMaster> Yea, that would be a bad thing.
<NCommander> mythos: I loathe to say this, but that thing is based around a Marvell Dove board. If they took my patches wholesale, it *might* boot with an Ubuntu maverick dove image off USB
<mythos> no, it should boot up from a usb-device. but it simply did not
<NCommander> mythos: open it up and find the serial header to get uboot access :-)
<NCommander> mythos: what image did you try?
<mythos> NCommander, i only messed around with the the image, which is downloadable from hp
 * GrueMaster watches NCommander's version of the crying game, laughing hysterically.
<NCommander> mythos: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/maverick/release/
<NCommander> try one of the dove images, and see if it boots
<NCommander> instructions are ... somewhere
<NCommander> ^- GrueMaster
<mythos> NCommander, i'm going to try that =)
<NCommander> mythos: if it works, please don't call me ;.;
 * NCommander horrorifically flashs back to China
<mythos> don't?
<NCommander> mythos: I was assigned to Antartica^W China for a month to do that image
<mythos> ok, i won't
<NCommander> I'm still scared from the experience
<mythos> omg ^^"
<NCommander> mythos: (actually, feel free to ping me, but what support I can give is limited)
<mythos> my plan was to use the hp-image as skeleton
<NCommander> mythos: alternatively, you might need to open it up, pop the HDD, and then do some creative repartitioning
<mythos> hdd? there is no hdd inside them ^^"
<NCommander> what compelled you to zero sda though?
<NCommander> oh good, they fixed that 'bug'
<mythos> omg xD
<NCommander> mythos: so depending on how they smacked uboot, the thing will either try and load an image off USB, or try and TFTP a blob off somewhere (you'll probably need to use ethereal to see where its trying to get a blob)
<twb> NCommander: why did you need to go to .cn to make an ISO9660?
<mythos> even though it is limited, that offer is very nice, NCommander =)
<twb> ethereal is called wireshark these days btw
#ubuntu-arm 2012-01-17
<NCommander> twb: old names die hard
<NCommander> twb: and thats a story that can only be told with loads of booze and a NDA :-/
<twb> Ugh
 * NCommander actually loved China TBH
<twb> Embedded hw vendors need to get a damn clue
<NCommander> I didn't like having four days notice going to china for a month
<mythos> NCommander, i already read out those u-boot parameters and wondered about those ip-addresses...
<twb> You managed to get a visa in four days?  Wow.
<NCommander> twb: heh, I already had the visa
<NCommander> Which was obtained for the same reason in the lucid cycle
<twb> Are you a canonical flunky?
<NCommander> twb: yes :-P
 * twb adds NCommander to list
 * NCommander is listed
<NCommander> mythos: if you got the u-boot paramters, do you have the bootcmd the board uses?
<NCommander> that might give me a better idea on a scale of 1-5 on how screwed you are
<mythos> NCommander, i'm not sure
<mythos> but i'm going to nopaste it
<NCommander> how'd you fish out the uboot paramaters? I never got uboot-tools to work properly (granted, I didn't try very hard)
<mythos> NCommander, http://pastebin.de/22381
<mythos> i booted up up with a usb-device dded /dev/mtd1
<NCommander> mythos: oh, so it boots off USB?
<NCommander> Sounds like ytour less screwed
<mythos> not quite stable, but yes
<NCommander> But yeah, thats a completely custom boot command compared to what I wrote for Ubuntu
<twb> NCommander: what'd you write, the u-boot script?
<NCommander> twb: basically hacked the bootloader to do something sane
<NCommander> it probes all devices on USB/SATA, and looks for a boot.scr, then chainloads into that
<twb> I guess probing mtd as well was nontivial?
<mythos> the device has no initrd... the init is on /dev/sda1 and chroots into a sqashfs-filesystem
<NCommander> twb: we didn't support it
<mythos> i never saw anything like that
<NCommander> Still don't support it actually (installer limitation)
<twb> As in d-i can't install to mtd?
<NCommander> twb: yeah. Its getting support via ubifs, but that still requires bootloader support to some extent
<twb> I thought ubuntu arm installs were all still "dd this image to <magic place> and hope for the best"
<NCommander> No, we had live and alternate and netboot for Dove
<twb> Cool
<NCommander> Panda is a new type of image called a preinstall
 * NCommander implemented that deeper voodo
<NCommander> *voodoo
<twb> "preinstall" sounds like dd-and-hope to me ;-P
<GrueMaster> Pretty much.  The main idea was that beagle/panda boots from removable SD.
<GrueMaster> And ubiquity has a hard time repartitioning and reimaging the device it boots from.
<NCommander> twb: pandas can only boot from SD*
<NCommander> * - technically USB too, but thats not useful for standalone systems
<GrueMaster> No, that just is the secondary boot device.  It can also boot from USB-Gadget.
<GrueMaster> And it can be modified to boot from other devices.
<NCommander> GrueMaster: that's what I meant when I said can boot from USB
<GrueMaster> But that requires a soldering iron and steady hand.
<NCommander> it can't load its bootloader from USB :-P
<twb> GrueMaster: that's because ubiquity doesn't run 100% out of ram like d-i does
<twb> boo ubiquity, stupid GUI junk
<NCommander> twb: you can run ubiquity in 364MiB
<NCommander> We did that in jaunty for imx51
<NCommander> (karmic too)
<NCommander> and d-i can be a serious RAM hog if it can
<GrueMaster> twb: It is more than just ubiquity.  The packages would also be on the boot device.
<mythos> NCommander, so, if i plug a hdd on the board, it would be able to boot from that?
<NCommander> (d-i will usually OoM if it doesn't have at least 128 MiB in total RAM+swap)
<twb> NCommander: what I mean is if I bootload the d-i netboot kernel and initrd, then I can do the install and blow away the boot medium entirely
<NCommander> twb: yes (with the cavet that the installer doesn't fully enforce panda's unique boot partition requirements)
<twb> NCommander: admittedly, the initrd needs a driver for the NIC and you can't use wpa yet
<NCommander> twb: no, we ship the NIC driver.
<GrueMaster> twb: That is different.  You aren't installing packages from the boot device to the repartitioned boot device with netboot.
<NCommander> twb: GrueMaster uses netboot all the time
<twb> GrueMaster: right, but what I *do* do sometimes, is put netinst d-i in /boot, point grub at it, then blow away the boot disk with a fresh install
<twb> ubiquity can't do that, which suck
<twb> ...s
<GrueMaster> twb: Do you know the kind of overhead to do ubiquity netboot?  Can't do that type of install on any Linux distro that I know of.
<twb> Exactly
<NCommander> twb: ubiquity is a serpate codebase from d-i that exists to copy a squashfs into target filesystem, even if you could load it over netboot, you'd still have to feed a squashfs to it
<GrueMaster> ubiquity is X based.  So is the Redhat installer (name escapes me atm) and the Suse installer.
<NCommander> twb: d-i is fully supported for those who want/need it (I always use d-i to reinstall my laptop)
<NCommander> and we have d-i gtk-installer if you really want flashy graphics
<NCommander> (though I don't think we build gtk-installer out of the box for ubuntu)
<twb> You don't as at lucid, anyway
<twb> (re gtk d-i)
<mythos> <NCommander> what compelled you to zero sda though? <-- i wanted to try, if it is able to boot after that. it did once, than it only beeps twice and does nothing
<mythos> sorry, i had to read it five-times to understand, what you meant
<GrueMaster> mythos: Wow.  I just downloaded the recovery image for your hp, and I am appalled at how they mucked it together.
<GrueMaster> Essentially, it looks like you format a USB drive, unzip the contents to it and reboot on your PC (not the thin client) to the USB stick.  It will boot a small linux image that on init will reflash the usb drive with the thin client image (which itsself is based on our Maverick image).
<mythos> yes
<mythos> indeed i reversed it to that state
<GrueMaster> If you want to speed up the process (and have less of a chance of clobbering your PC), use win32-image-writer.  It is a windows program designed for this purpose.
<twb> This is why we have FOSS
<twb> So that we don't need to deal with that kind of vendor bullshit
<mythos> GrueMaster, i don't know for what the tool is for
<mythos> GrueMaster, fdisk, mkfs.vfat and unzip is quite easy, so ^^"
<GrueMaster> If you are on a windows pc and you want to flash the recovery image for your HP POS^h Thin client, use win32-image-writer to flash the recovery image to the usb stick instead of their muck-around.
<GrueMaster> Yes, but then it requires you to reboot your PC to the usb stick.
<GrueMaster> Why reboot your PC?
<twb> It also requires that you still *ahve* an x86 pc
<GrueMaster> There is a compressed image in their zipfile at images/Z5D40019.dd.gz.  Uncompress that, and use win32-image-writer (windows) or dd (linux) to write that raw image to a usb stick, put it in the thin client and boot.
<GrueMaster> twb: Most companies deploying these thin clients will have PCs (usually laptops) for their IT support staff.
<mythos> GrueMaster, to whom are you responsing. for me, it is like i have someone on ignore <.<
<GrueMaster> These are mainly sold as kiosk or point of sale systems.
<GrueMaster> mythos: I was replying to twb.
<twb> I give all my support staff the same shitty thin clients as the prisoners
<twb> FWIW
<mythos> GrueMaster, hmm... ok... but i check my ignorelist anyway ^^"
<twb> mythos: probably my anti-ubiquity ranting :-)
<mythos> twb, maybe :o
<GrueMaster> Sadly I don't have an ignorefile.  I have to go on the basis that even trolls need help sometimes.  :P
<mythos> you are a very nice guy, with nervs out of steel, GrueMaster ^^"
<mythos> oh lucky, this channel is logged
<GrueMaster> yep
<mythos> then i don't need the verfification-client anymore
<mythos> hmm... the initrd in this dove-image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/maverick/release/ (inside the squashfs) is a dead link
<GrueMaster> Yes, it is generated on install.
<mythos> ok
<mythos> but one question, if you don't mind
<mythos> how is this "/casper/uInitrd: u-boot/PPCBoot image" created and is it modifyable?
<GrueMaster> I'm listening (responding is still optional).  :P
<mythos> *g
<GrueMaster> The image was generated with our live-cd tools back when we were making them.
<GrueMaster> I think we have moved to a new tool base now.
<GrueMaster> As to modifying it, what needs to be modified?
<mythos> i only want to look inside =)
<GrueMaster> it's possible, but not easy.
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<GrueMaster> I have scripts for that.
<mythos> if you give me some hints, i'm going to study it for myself =)
<GrueMaster> mkdir initrd
<GrueMaster> dd if=$1 skip=64 bs=1|zcat | (cd initrd;sudo cpio -id)
<mythos> oh, that helps a lot, thx
<GrueMaster> That "may" work.  Depends on how much u-boot header cruft is in the uInitrd and also if the initrd is gzipped.
<GrueMaster> I've seen the header be as much as 72 bytes (skip=72) so play with it.  Make a backup first.
<mythos> ok
<mythos> nice, thanks =)
<twb> Is there a functional difference between uinitrd and a normal initrd?
<twb> Because if not the obvious way to build uinitrd (for boot, not install) would be update-initramfs
<GrueMaster> twb: uInitrd are checksum signed for u-boot.
<GrueMaster> same with uImage and boot.scr
<twb> Ah, OK.
<twb> How does u-boot know which key to check it against?  Wouldn't that be device/vendor specific?
<GrueMaster> twb it is a checksum, not a signed key.
<GrueMaster> Although it can be signed by the vendor (aka locked boot).
<twb> Ah, I misunderstood.  I thought you were saying it generated a checksum and then signed that, or something
<GrueMaster> No, it generates a checksum of the file and attaches it in a 64 byte header.
<twb> You know how you can tell the kernel (at compile time) "tack this initrd onto yourself" ?  Can you do that post-compile?
<GrueMaster> It can also generate a key signature that u-boot has built in so that vendors can lock users from rooting their devices (so far we're smart enough to get around that in most cases).
<GrueMaster> Not sure.  I know aboot can do that.  That is how I boot panda w/o SD.  I use abootimg to combine kernel, initrd, and boot args into a single blob that I push down with a usbboot utility on the host system.
<twb> Doesn't "get around it" usually involve exploiting bugs in their bootloader?
<GrueMaster> Not sure.  I don't work that end personally.
<AdamOutler> LetoThe2nd, I have performed step 1.
<AdamOutler> I'm not sure about 2 and 3...  2)make sure the bootloader passes this ID 3) make sure the kernel contains a board support file bound to this id.
<mythos> GrueMaster, it's lzma, thank you very much \o/
<GrueMaster> You're welcome.  I'm off for now.
<mythos> have a nice day
<Riddell> infinity: are you a good person to ask about how to get an arm build with extra swap for qtwebkit?
<infinity> Riddell: See -devel.
<Spider-Pork> Hi. I'm using my panda rev A3 with kubuntu-desktop, installed with netboot. Board was compiling xbmc, suddenly it freezed. Through ssh connection i got this dmesg output https://ideone.com/GEKEq. Any idea? Thank you
<ogra_> are you using an USB disk for your rootfs ?
<Spider-Pork> yep ogra_
<Spider-Pork> is an adaptor for IDE disk
<ogra_> well, eth0 is a usb device as well, looks a bit like an issue with the host controller or its driver, file a bug against linux-omap4 with the data from your pastebin
<Spider-Pork> ok thank you ogra_. Where I should post bug?
<ogra_> see channel topic ;)
<ogra_> or just use "ubuntu-bug linux-omap4" in a terminal
<Spider-Pork> ok thank you again ogra_
<ndec> ogra_: hi. i tried to upload a pkg with Arch = any-arm on our PPA, and the upload was rejected with "Cannot build any of the architectures requested: any-arm". is that expected?
<ogra_> what would you expect "any-arm" to be ?
<ndec> it uses the any-cpu convention from debian policy
<ndec> it works with dpkg-buildpackage
 * ogra_ never heard of it ... infinity ?? 
<ndec> it would be any arch that is based on arm. so armel or armhf
<ogra_> i would just put "armel armhf" in that field
<ndec> sure, that works... but any-arm should work too ;-)
<ndec> based on my understanding.
<ndec> with any-arm, i can build locally with dpkg-buildpackage from a armel or armhf root fs
<ogra_> well, as i said, i never head about that ...
<ogra_> probably ask in #ubuntu-devel
<ogra_> there might be people that have used it and are brighter than me ;)
<ndec> ogra_: so i saw that you enabled armhf on tiomap-dev/release, can you also do it for all other PPA from tiomap-dev team?
<ogra_> i can ask :)
<ndec> thx
<ogra_> will take a few days
<ndec> sure
<ogra_> ndec, btw dpkg-architecture -L should list all valid options for the Architecture field
<ndec> ogra_: any-arm is indeed not listed. however the policy mentions 'architecture wildcard', http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-customized-programs.html
<ogra_> ndec, well, there is a footnote (88)
<ndec> yes, but this isn't very clear to me...
<ogra_> i think our triplet uses armel and armhf in the end ... so arm wouldnt match if any-<arch> is a normalization of the triplet string
<ogra_> as i said, better ask someone that knows more about it than me, but to me it appears that with the hf and el endings for our arch names any-arm cant work
<sveinse> Are there any debian/ubuntu based busybox which can be compiled for armel?
<ogra_> can you elaborate ?
<ogra_> we have a bunch of busybox binary packages in ubuntu
<sveinse> I'm investigating to make a small recovery partition, and need to execute a small script with mke2fs, tar and chroot
<ogra_> just roll an initramfs with these included (hint: readf up about initamfs-tools)
<sveinse> The selection of which initramfs can be controlled from the kernel parameter line, yes?
<sveinse> Yes... It's loaded by u-boot, not the kernel nor init
<ogra_> no, the tools to roll an initrd
<sveinse> Well, then I have something to work on, thanks!
<ogra_> you can add hooks to an ubuntu initrd and make it just include the binarties from the rootfs you like
<ogra_> like mkfs and friends (chroot is in there by default already i think)
<sveinse> ( I plan to put a small tarball with a minimal bootstrap image and a set of debs on a separate partition. The recovery process will then be to mke2fs root partition, unzip the tarball into the partition, chroot into it and install the rest of the debs )
<sveinse> The boot partition holding the kernel image and/or the initrd for recovery is untouched by this
<ndec> ogra_: so where should i open the bug? on the 'launchpad' project directly?
<ogra_> look if there is a soyuz project, else just start with LP and leave it to the LP team to move it to the right component
<ogra_> ndec, is GLES support affected by any of that syslink stuff you mention in your mail ? ppisati and i were just discussion in the kernel channel
<ogra_> ndec, i dont mind having another release without mm support but we cant afford not shipping GLEs after all that work that went into unity GLES porting ... and by the looks of it ubuntu wont easily accept 3.3
<ogra_> s/discussion/discussing/
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^ any idea ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: I don't think sgx would be a problem
<rsalveti> with 3.2 or with 3.3
<rsalveti> and something the lt can help fixing if if doesn't work
<rsalveti> the syslink one is more complicated, because it's on top of another version, and a lot is happening at the kernel side
<rsalveti> but for sgx it's an dkms package
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, i thought so, ubuntu shipped with non working (existing)  MM stack before, i guess we can do that again, even if its not great
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup
<AdamOutler_> HI!
<AdamOutler_> Something is blocking my access to Serial Console.  I can see output, but I cannot use the terminal.   I tried this: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-serial-console-on-ubuntu  I have root access through RCS.d, so I can run anything.   what can I do to make my terminal start working again?
<AdamOutler_> The terminal must be blocked by something..  I just don't know what.
<AdamOutler_> any ideas?  I need a console.  I was able to get it once from /dev/ttyO2 on my UART.
<GrueMaster> AdamOutler_: What image are you using?
<AdamOutler_> GrueMaster, Texas Instruments, Blaze board,   on a device based on Blaze Board.
<GrueMaster> ubuntu desktop image?
<GrueMaster> You might not have /etc/init/ttyO2.conf for serial console.
<AdamOutler_> yes.
<AdamOutler_> I have prepared a ttyO2.conf, I also created the /dev/ttyO2 device.
<AdamOutler_> I see dmesg output, but not Console.
<GrueMaster> Not sure.  I haven't tested on a blaze in ages.
<AdamOutler_> GrueMaster, maybe you can pastebin an OMAP ttyO2?
<GrueMaster> You shouldn't need to create the ttyO2 device.
<AdamOutler_> it was not there by default.
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  I would check dmesg or syslog then to see if the kernel is detecting a serial port.
<GrueMaster> Which kernel?
<GrueMaster> My /etc/init/ttyO2.conf looks the same as the rest of the tty*.conf files, except the exec line is "exec /sbin/getty -L ttyO2 115200 vt102".  But if your system isn't detecting the serial port this is moot.
<AdamOutler_> kernel for this device.
<AdamOutler_> this kernel supports ttyO2 as a shell GrueMaster
<AdamOutler_> hrm.. i'm using vt100  I'll try that.
<GrueMaster> ttyO2 as a shell?  Maybe a console, but not a shell.
<AdamOutler_> yeah, sorry..
<AdamOutler_> GrueMaster, can you ls -l /dev/ttyO2 for me?
<AdamOutler_> I have CRW-RW-RW
<GrueMaster> crw------- 1 ubuntu tty 249, 2 2012-01-17 13:14 /dev/ttyO2
<GrueMaster> udev should have created it on boot.
<AdamOutler_> I created mine manually.  I'll try deleting it.
<AdamOutler_> mknod ./ ttyO2 247 2
<AdamOutler_> mine is a 247 when running under ubuntu.
<AdamOutler_> er.. Android.
<GrueMaster> I don't work with android here, so I won't be able to help.
<AdamOutler_> understood.
<AdamOutler_> I'm working with Ubuntu now.
<AdamOutler_> GrueMaster, I put the following hack into my RC.local
<AdamOutler_> while true
<AdamOutler_> do
<AdamOutler_>  exec /sbin/getty -L ttyO2 115200 vt102
<AdamOutler_> done
<AdamOutler_> it's still not working.
<GrueMaster> Can you type "dmesg|fgrep ttyO2" and see what comes up?
<GrueMaster> (or fgrep ttyO2 /var/log/syslog)
<GrueMaster> I have a feeling the device isn't being configured.
<AdamOutler_> I just booted without a device created, no change, I'm making a 249 device.
<AdamOutler_> omap-hsuart.2: ttyO2 at MMIO 0x48020000 (irq = 106) is a OMAP UART2
<GrueMaster> Ok, that is correct.  When the system boots, it should have a /dev/ttyO2 device already created by udev.
<AdamOutler_> here's something interesting... I did an ls -l /dev/ttyO* and a  dmesg|fgrep ttyO
<AdamOutler_> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 247, 0 Jan 17 21:34 /dev/ttyO0
<AdamOutler_> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 247, 1 Jan 17 21:34 /dev/ttyO1
<AdamOutler_> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 247, 2 Jan 17 21:34 /dev/ttyO2
<AdamOutler_> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 247, 3 Jan 17 21:34 /dev/ttyO3
<AdamOutler_> omap-hsuart.0: ttyO0 at MMIO 0x4806a000 (irq = 104) is a OMAP UART0
<AdamOutler_> console [ttyO0] enabled
<AdamOutler_> omap-hsuart.1: ttyO1 at MMIO 0x4806c000 (irq = 105) is a OMAP UART1
<AdamOutler_> omap-hsuart.2: ttyO2 at MMIO 0x48020000 (irq = 106) is a OMAP UART2
<AdamOutler_> omap-hsuart.3: ttyO3 at MMIO 0x4806e000 (irq = 102) is a OMAP UART3
<AdamOutler_> my console is on ttyO0...  maybe I can hack it with a rm /dev/ttyO2;ln -P /dev/ttyO0 /dev/ttyO2;
<GrueMaster> That is interesting.  I'd just create a /etc/init/ttyO0.conf and call it good.
<AdamOutler_> that does not explain why my uart would be ported to ttyO0 and not be able to go to ttyO2...  it's odd
<AdamOutler_> You can have multiple consoles correct? or is that wrong?
<GrueMaster> Your device is creating multiple serial ports, but they aren't visible to the host pc.  Only one is (ttyO0 in this case).
<AdamOutler_> GrueMaster, any ideas on that?
<AdamOutler_> what did you mean by create an /etc/init/ttyO0.conf?
<GrueMaster> Copy the /etc/init/ttyO2.conf file to /etc/init/ttyO0.conf, and edit the new copy to make sure it points to ttyO0.
<AdamOutler_> but I'm monitoring on ttyO2.
<AdamOutler_> by doing a symlink from ttyO0 to ttyO2 I was able to get a shell prompt
<GrueMaster> I'll have to dig out my blaze and try.  I haven't worked with it since Natty (11.04), so I won't be much help until then.
<GrueMaster> Which ubuntu release are you running on it?
<AdamOutler_> 11.10
<AdamOutler_> I think I have it now.
<AdamOutler_> I just linked O2 back to the active O0 terminal
<GrueMaster> Ok, I will try it shortly.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-01-18
<NotJimCarrey> can someone do me a favor and try building something for me? nothing i do seems to make it want to cooperate
<NotJimCarrey> tried crosspompiling, building in qemu
<mythos> NotJimCarrey, i'm going to try, if you say what
<NotJimCarrey> sorry
<NotJimCarrey> https://github.com/koush/node
<NotJimCarrey> need it compiled for ARM, but can't get it to work
<mythos> NotJimCarrey, could take a while
<NotJimCarrey> thank you
<NotJimCarrey> i've been trying different ways of cross-compiling for about a week
<mythos> oh
<mythos> and where it fails?
<GrueMaster> It fails to build for me due to a missing header.  Not sure why it can't find it.
<GrueMaster> /usr/include/features.h:323:26: fatal error: bits/predefs.h: No such file or directory
<GrueMaster> The file is in /usr/include/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bits/predefs.h
<NotJimCarrey> it's been failing for me due to lack of eabi support
<lilstevie> https://twitter.com/wtfuckfacts/status/159364371145957376
<lilstevie> er wrong chan
<GrueMaster> lilstevie: LOL
<lilstevie> GrueMaster: there are some funny facts on that twitter timeline :p
<NotJimCarrey> my first error compiling natively was "For thumb inter-working we require an architecture which supprots blx" so i tried 'make CXXFLAGS=-march=armv5t' something about "pure virtual machine called. terminate called without an active exception"
<NotJimCarrey> on an OMAP3530 system
<GrueMaster> Interesting.  I am getting further with Natty than on Precise.  Both systems are on a Panda (omap4430).
<NotJimCarrey> i really need to get a panda
<NotJimCarrey> anyone with a steam account like adventure games?
<GrueMaster> Get 2.  They're cheap.  :P
<NotJimCarrey> yeah, i know, but tell my wife that
<NotJimCarrey> lol
<GrueMaster> (I have 7).
<GrueMaster> Mostly for testing.
<NotJimCarrey> telling my wife i want one to develop stuff i won't make any money on doesn't convince her
<mythos> <.<"
<GrueMaster> Better to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission.
<NotJimCarrey> yeah, but i'm still living down getting 100Mb internet
<NotJimCarrey> lol
<mythos> or don't tell her anything, she wouldn't know without your help
<NotJimCarrey> my wife is always home, she'll know
<NotJimCarrey> she notices if i'm using a different mouse
<GrueMaster> No, they have a way of finding out.  Mine somehow knows when I buy new shop tools, yet she hasn't set foot in my shop in 2 years.
 * mythos shivers
<lilstevie> NotJimCarrey: I have the same problem
<lilstevie> I'm trying to convince mine that getting 2 raspberry pis will be a good thing
<GrueMaster> NotJimCarrey: So far, the build on Natty is still going strong, whereas the build on Precise armhf fails fairly quickly.  Not sure, but it could be eabi related.
<NotJimCarrey> i think it is, cause that was hanging me up
<infinity> GrueMaster: Based on your error, I'm guessing it's multiarch search paths that were making precise dislike you.
<infinity> GrueMaster: No multiarch in natty, hence all good.
<GrueMaster> infinity: Yea, looks that way.
<GrueMaster> NotJimCarrey: How do you reconfigure the build environment?  Looks like it is defaulting to arm soft-float even though this is an arm hard-float environment.
<NotJimCarrey> i'm not a C++ guru (hence the problems), the only thing i realy figured out was using CXXFLAGS=-march=armv5t
<mythos> so. it compiled, but make test fails through some unsupported syscalls
<GrueMaster> Think I made some headway.  Definitely using the wrong abi setting.
<mythos> so, the problem is that it does not compile or it does not execute?
<GrueMaster> I just can't figure out how this build environment is setting -mfloat-abi=softfp on the g++ lines.  When I rerun the g++ lines manually with -mfloat-abi=hard it works.
<mythos> GrueMaster, maybe USE_EABI_HARDFLOAT=1 helps
<GrueMaster> Maybe, but where is that configured?
<GrueMaster> Changing default from softfp to hard in deps/v8/SConstruct seems to get further in the build, but it should detect the proper eabi at build time.  Seems like a problem with the detection, but I wouldn't know where to look.
<mythos> GrueMaster, it is checked in deps/v8/src/platform-linux.cc
<GrueMaster> Then why is g++ being called with softfp?
<mythos> because there function returned 0 for hardloat?
 * mythos tells you only the obvious
<GrueMaster> Like I said, something broken in the detection routine.  It is still building btw.
 * infinity clones this out of curiosity.
<mythos> i built it, but qemu is not able to execute it
<twb> GrueMaster: are you building a convenience copy of v8?
<GrueMaster> It is building everything in the git tree.
<twb> debian policy frowns on convenience copies
<infinity> For good reason.
<GrueMaster> I'm not building a package.  I'm building a source tree to help somone else figure out why it won't build.
<infinity> --shared-v8 would still be saner.
<infinity> The fact that the embedded v8 appears to be braindead becomes a non-issue then.
<twb> This isn't that js server thing, is it?
<twb> Whatchamacallit...
<GrueMaster> make test
<GrueMaster> oops
<GrueMaster> Typing over a plate of food.  Not easy.
<mythos> bon appétit
<GrueMaster> NotJimCarrey: So, looks like the issue is with the embedded v8 library build.  changing deps/v8/SConstruct to default to hard instead of softfp will make the tree build on precise-armhf, but as others here have pointed out, better to install a v8 shared library package.
<GrueMaster> After my change, it built fine.  make test returns 1 error.
<NotJimCarrey> um, can you send me the binary so i can see if it works? i'll try to figure out what you just said, but my brain's too fried from fighting debian tonight
<NotJimCarrey> lol
<NotJimCarrey> i'm also trying to install a full debian distro on a photon 4g from scratch
<GrueMaster> NotJimCarrey: Just fix the deps/v8/Sconstruct file.  Here's the diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/808180/
<NotJimCarrey> thanks, building now
<GrueMaster> infinity: Using --shared-v8 fails because we are on 3.4.14.21 and the included version is 3.6.4.
<GrueMaster> Hasn't been updated since 2011-07-20 ish (according to the v8 changelog in the source tree).
<infinity> GrueMaster: I would imagine the other --shared-v8* options might help.  Unless it really can't build against older versions of the headers.
<GrueMaster> features are missing according to the build failure.
<NotJimCarrey> just got "sorry, unemplimented: -mfloat-abi=hard and VFP"
<GrueMaster> NotJimCarrey: What image are you building on?  What platform?
<NotJimCarrey> openpandora 2.6.27.57-omap1
 * infinity notes that nodejs is in the archive too.
<infinity> Slightly older version, but...
<NotJimCarrey> Angstrom 2010.4-test-20100627
<GrueMaster> NotJimCarrey: Erm, so you are not building on an Ubuntu Arm platform?
<NotJimCarrey> debian actually
<NotJimCarrey> but there isn't a debian-arm to speak of
<NotJimCarrey> s/#debian-arm
<mythos> #debian-arm@irc.debian.org?
<NotJimCarrey> dur
<mythos> it was not intended to scare him away
<NotJimCarrey> dammit, new windows first
<NotJimCarrey> oh well, i'll work on it tomorrow
<NotJimCarrey> thanks for the help :)
<suihkulokki> what's the status with gnat-4.6 and ubuntu-armhf ?
<ogra_> suihkulokki, iirc infinity wanted to look into it
<ogra_> robclark, putting 3.3 into the PPA was exactly the plan
<robclark> ogra_, ahh, ok
<robclark> I guess I was confused
<ogra_> nothing in there is supported by ubuntu anyway ... its just about the supported kernel
<rickey> hi
<rickey> can anyone help me on ubuntu on beagleboard
<mythos> rickey, there is also #beagleboard
<rickey> @mythos i know
<rickey> but no one is replying
<mythos> but what is your problem?
<rickey> my BB is running too slow
<rickey> Kswapd0 is taking to much cpu
<ogra_> what kind of beagle is that ? pre-XM times ?
<rickey> its BB rev c3
<ogra_> ah, that only has 256M
<ogra_> well, dont use a desktop install on it, its simply not capable to run a full ubuntu desktop ... do a headless install and install some small sized desktop or just use a simple window manager like openbox
<rickey> hmm..
<ogra_> if you *do* use a desktop on it, it will indeed need to swap extensively to keep all bits of the desktop in ram
<rickey> i wanted a good looking desktop
<ogra_> so on 256M thats kind of expected
<ogra_> try lubuntu-desktop
<rickey> okay.. is that something?
<ogra_> i think that should be happy with something like 128M
<ogra_> and looks reasonable good
<ogra_> but seriously i wouldnt use a beagle for more than development, its not really what you want to use for desktop use
<rickey> hmm.. well not really a desktop
<rickey> but just.. i want to make it as a centralized device for my 3G modem
<ogra_> why do you need a desktop for this ?
<ogra_> sounds like you would be fine with a single app running fullscreen or so
<ogra_> or even a web interface
<rickey> hmm...
<ogra_> and for that the beagle is perfect ...
<rickey> i also wanted my BB can be used as a web browsing device
<ogra_> well, have a look at lubuntu-desktop it should definitely serve you better than a full blown ubuntu desktop on that device
<rickey> lemme check :)
 * ogra_ wouldnt really recommend to actually *use* the desktop on less than 1G 
<ogra_> for demo 512M are surely fine but even there you run into memory probs if someone opens 20 tabs in a browser
<rickey> @ogra_ lubuntu looks good
<rickey> it uses lxde?
<ogra_> yep :)
<rickey> it will have all the features as that of ubuntu?
<ogra_> nearly
<rickey> i mean like if i want to install something.. coz i guess its same debian
<ogra_> yeah, the underlying system is the same for ubuntu and lubuntu
<ogra_> its just a different desktop on top
<ogra_> they are built from the same archive etc just a different face
<rickey> ok
<rickey> it wont be that fancy
<rickey> but it will be good enough
<ogra_> well, you use a pretty limited device
<ogra_> fvor a full ubuntu desktop on an arm device i would recommend a pandaboard
<rickey> hmm
<rickey> i bought BB too early
<rickey> :)
<rickey> i should start with installing ubuntu again
<rickey> :)
<rickey> is there any website? where i can see screenshots?
<ogra_> i would recommend to start with a headless/server image actually and there just install the xorg and lubuntu-desktop packages on top
<ogra_> no, idea, there surely are screenshots onm the web
<rickey> yeah i have ubuntu minimal (robert nelson)
<ogra_> oh, not an official image ?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<rickey> that image was not working..
<ogra_> has the official ubuntu images
<rickey> i did try it
<ogra_> ah, well, they stay with roberts, but they are different
<rickey> even i was confused
<rickey> netbook will be ok?
<rickey> i have netbook
<ogra_> well, i would take something without desktop
<rickey> :)
<rickey> ok
<ogra_> headless or server
<ogra_> and then install the xorg and lubuntu-desktop packages
<ogra_> that should work
<ogra_> note you need a serial connection for hedless or server
<rickey> yes i know
<rickey> so i should not use robert nelson image? the one i got from elinux page?
<ogra_> well, feel free to use it, it is just different from the ubuntu ones ...
<ogra_> we cant really support it here
<ogra_> since nobody of us uses it
<rickey> ok..
<rickey> ubuntu makes changes in kernel too?
<ogra_> nope, we use plain mainline
<rickey> ok
<ogra_> for omap3 (beagle)
<rickey> so i can use my own kernel?
<ogra_> sure
<rickey> :)
<rickey> gr8
<rickey> where can i get headless install for oneiric?
<ogra_> see the wikipage i pasted above
<ogra_> they are all linked there
<rickey> 11.04 headless is there
<ogra_> in 11.10 it was renamed to server
<ogra_> anyway, i'm out for the day, good luck !
<rickey> thank you so much :)
<rickey> one last quest
<rickey> may i?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-01-19
<tapemachine> hello...
<tapemachine> i tried ubuntu oneiric on my pandaboard but hdmi audio doesnt seem to work. anyone know which build it was working on?
<dcordes_> hi
<dcordes_> few days ago I asked about ac100 kernel update in oneiric here
<dcordes_> somebody told me they would push new version to the repositories
<dcordes_> but after updating and upgrading I still have 2.6.38-1001-ac100
<ogra_> dcordes, i dont think janimo actually planned any updates for oneiric
<ogra_> dcordes, you can use the 3.0.8 package from precise though
<dcordes> ogra_: I just installed it on marvin's advice and run it now
<dcordes> ogra_: do you have working headphones in the precise kernel ?
<ogra_> i never use headphones ... speakers work fine by default though
<janimo> dcordes, the oneiric update was only supposed to fix some mmap related bug, just to be in line with all other Ubuntu ARM kernels. No other changes will land in oneiric I think
<janimo> rbasak, are you running openmpi from debian/experimental? Planning a merge into precise?
<rbasak> janimo: 1.5.x was requested: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-p-arm-openmpi
<rbasak> janimo: I requested it from Debian and the maintainers kindly updated to the latest upstream, but it ftbfs both on debian and on ubuntu (I tried it unmodified). I didn't get as far as trying your fixes from 1.4.x on it.
<rbasak> (ftbfs on arm that is)
<rbasak> (and last I checked debian 1.5.x was only in experimental)
<janimo> rbasak, ok, those fixes were ok on 1.4 .I had the impression ARM sent and got more complete fixes in 1.5 upstream but I may misremember
<rbasak> how does preseeding work with preinstalled images? this sounds like a contradiction to me
<ogra_> preinstalled images run oem-config on first boot
<ogra_> which asks you for username, passwd, timezone etc
<rbasak> ah I see
<ogra_> to automate the install you need to preseed these vars
<rbasak> thanks
<ppisati> is there an armhf img available?
<infinity> ppisati: Same place as the armel ones.
<infinity> ppisati: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/ (for instance)
<ppisati> nice
<janimo> rbasak, does openmpi 1.5 have features you want for server? The BP is not clear about whether you want to replace 1.4 or have both versions (1.5 is labeled beta by upstream)
<janimo> since if you want 1.5 arm FTBFS should not be a blocker and we should have it synced from experimental so it gets enough testing
<dioxin_> does the install of Ubuntu Server onto a Pandaboard require the use of the serial port?
<dioxin_> I'm getting no display output at all
<ndec> dioxin_: yes. with server image all the installation happens on serial, there is no display
<dioxin_> cheers ndec
<ndec> np
<rbasak> janimo: good question, and I don't know the answer. All I know is that stakeholders have asked for 1.5.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-01-20
<nOStahl> hi guys
<nOStahl> been few days
<nOStahl> any of you running on an hp touchpad?
<twb> What is your real question?
<nOStahl> that was it.
<tapemachine> hiiii
<janimo> rbasak, I got openmpi from experimental building.
<rbasak> janimo, awesome, thank you!
<janimo> rbasak, sending you the debdiff
<janimo> it needs more thought on the packaging side
<janimo> rbasak, sent.
 * rbasak looks
<rbasak> janimo, if you're still there: looks good, thanks for getting to the bottom of it! Debian experimental is FTBFS as well, how do you feel about sending this to debbugs?
<rbasak> janimo: then maybe we could keep the delta small?
<sebjan> ppisati: I uploaded a fix for Bug #917264
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917264 in linux-ti-omap4 "HDMI resolutions are not detected on Pandaboard A4 (Omap 4430 ES2.3 silicon)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917264
<sebjan> It applies exclusively to Oneiric, but I am not sure how to specify that on the bug report?
<ppisati> sebjan: you nominate it just for the Oneiric series
<ppisati> sebjan: i'll do that
<sebjan> ppisati: I just can't find the option for that :) where is it?
<ppisati> sebjan: i did it for you, but the next time just press the "Nominate for series" link
<ppisati> and from there choose to which series this bug apply
<ppisati> sebjan: btw, you marked it as "fix ommitted", where did you send/apply it?
<sebjan> ppisati: I can't find this option on the bug page...
<ppisati> sebjan: i mean, is it for the ubuntu oneiric/ti-omap4 branch? and if yes, do you plan to send it to the kernel mailing? or do you want me to apply it?
<ppisati> sebjan: wait
<sebjan> ppisati: I attached the patch to the bug description, is this enough for fix commited?
<sebjan> (and it was tested on top of 1206.15 on a Panda A4 board)
<sebjan> ppisati: it is for ti-omap4 branch only and yes, it's for applying it to this branch only
<ppisati> sebjan: http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/sebjan-promote.png
<sebjan> ppisati: I don't have this link :'(. I must be missing some privileges?
<ppisati> sebjan: ah, good question...
<rsalveti> sebjan: do you know if this patch is also applied at the linaro tilt tree?
<rsalveti> I wonder if we should also ask agreen to apply it at his 3.1 branch
<sebjan> rsalveti: it is not, I just recently pushed it to my tree. And yes, it shall go to Andy's tree. I'll email him right now (I have some other updates for him)
<rsalveti> sebjan: great, can you also add me at cc? I want to make sure these fixes are included at our 12.01 release that will be out next week
<sebjan> rsalveti: sure!
<rsalveti> sebjan: thanks!
<rsalveti> ndec: are we having the call today?
 * ogra_ thinks we do
<ndec> yes
 * ndec wonders if i forgot to setup the conference call number...
<rsalveti> great, joining
<ogra_> there was a new passcode in my mail
<ndec> looks like it's working.
<ppisati> can't find the new passcode, can anyone post it to in pvt? thanks
<ogra_> ppisati, posted in the other channel
<tapemachine> yo
<eFfeM> what is the best way to get sources for a particular program on ubuntu-arm (in my case ifdown)
<eFfeM> I get an error message with ifdown on this line in /etc/network/intefaces (server 11.10 on omap4, same line works on  server 11.10 x86):
<eFfeM> iface default via 192.168.123.1 dev eth0  proto static
<eFfeM> too many parameters
<infinity> eFfeM: Err, that works on x86?  Really?
<eFfeM> yes
<infinity> eFfeM: But "default via 192.168.123.1 dev eth0  proto static" is iproute output.
<infinity> Like, what you'd see from "ip ro show | grep default"
<infinity> It looks nothing like an interfaces(5) stanza.
<eFfeM> infinity: you are right, tried ifdown on the x86 box and it is indeed not recognized
<eFfeM> trying to migrate some sw from x86 to omap and ran into this
<infinity> I assure you that ifupdown on arm and x86 are identical. :)
<infinity> So, yes, as you've noted, that's an illegal stanza for both.
<eFfeM> infinity: they are not really identical:
<infinity> The sources are.
<eFfeM> x86: /sbin/ifdown: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<eFfeM> arm: /sbin/ifdown: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.16, stripped
<infinity> But sure, anything compiled can be different if the toolchain breaks it. :P
<eFfeM> 2.6.15 vs 1.6.16 might be different src
<infinity> No...
<eFfeM> but guess I need to work on the interfaces file
<infinity> Just different toolchains.
<infinity> dpkg -l ifupdown
<infinity> You should have the same version on both.
<infinity> jcrigby: I haven't had a chance to play with your mx5 kernels yet.  Have you booted either of them yourself?
<eFfeM> infinity: yeup, boht are 0.7-alpha5
<eFfeM> infinity: the bug was indeed in the code I was trying to port. fixed it. Thanks for your info as that pushed me into the right direction!
<kkerwin> Hi, does anyone know of a howto in installing ubuntu arm on a Pogopug (Sheevaplug/Dockstar NAS device) via usb?
<GrueMaster> kkerwin: Is the device armv7?  I don't think they are.
<eFfeM> kkerwin: these are armv5 devices I think the latest ubuntu version supported is 9.04 or so
<kkerwin> Ok.
<eFfeM> so either use the latest version of ubuntu that supports armv5 or use debian as that is still supports armv5
<kkerwin> Do I have to build packages on a separate computer, or are their pre-built packages for most things (file servers, etc).
<k1l> kkerwin: which device exactly?
<kkerwin> PogoplugV2
<kkerwin> s/their/there/
<eFfeM> dropbear on arm gives me: /scripts/init-premount/dropbear: line 32: ipconfig: not found
<eFfeM> grep tells this lives in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/functions
<eFfeM> functions:			ipconfig -t ${ROUNDTTT} "${DEVICE}"
<eFfeM> how do I get to ipconfig in a linux shell script ???
<k1l> kkerwin: https://wiki.xkyle.com/PogoplugV2
<nevdull> `ifconfig -a` ?
<kkerwin> k1l: Oh thank you. Google hasn't been very helpful. Thanks so much.
<kkerwin> I'll brb.
<eFfeM> nevdull: ipconfig is in this script, not in my code
<GrueMaster> kkerwin: The PogoplugV2 is ARMv5te.  We only support armv7.  Sorry.
<kkerwin> GrueMaster: No worries. Would you recommend that I use Debian for the long run, or is ARMv5 support improving?
<eFfeM> kkerwin: ubuntu decided to stop supporting v5
<GrueMaster> Armv5 support is not on the the table for Ubuntu.  We simply do not have the manpower/resources to maintain & validate it.  It is a very hard strain right now supporting armel & armhf (both ar armv7).  Armel is slated to die after 12.04, if we can ensure armhf stability (we're very close).
<eFfeM> GrueMaster: thanks, didn't know that (didn;t try armhf yet)
<GrueMaster> Supporting armv5 would be like supporting x86 486 code.
<eFfeM> true :-)
<kkerwin> GrueMaster: Do you happen to know what Debian's outlook is on armv5?
<kkerwin> Longterm?
<GrueMaster> I'm personally not a debian person, but I understand they plan on supporting armv5 & armhf (armv7 only).
<GrueMaster> I could be wrong though.
<kkerwin> GrueMaster: Thank you. I'll see if I can find a simiar debian channel to this and ask there.
<GrueMaster> (on the debian part, not on ubuntu).
<k1l> wheezy is running ootb on my dockstar. and the page i posted looks like its easily running on your device. i am quite sure that is very well documented over the web
<kkerwin> k1l: Thank you. What services are you running on the dockstar, if you don't mind me asking?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-01-21
<recur> anyone running ubuntu on MX53?
<GrueMaster> recur: All the time.
<recur> oh sweet!  Where did you get it from?  I heard it's available somewhere but I haven't found it :)
<recur> I heard it has GPU support and I have an MX53 chipset here begging for the GPU to be enabled :)
<GrueMaster> Try freescale.com.  I got one direct, and also one through digikey.
<recur> oh okay
<GrueMaster> Not sure about the gpu support off hand.  I don't think it is open source.  May be in restricted.
<infinity> It's not.
<infinity> We can't distribute it. :/
<infinity> But freescale has downloadable bits you can register to get on the website.
<recur> ohhh
<hjf288> hi im trying to get the OO 11.10 desktop image on my pandaboard-es and it just loops the setup wizard, is this a known problem?
<recur> Hi infinity:  Do you know whereabouts on their site the GPU driver is?
<recur> I have an existing kernel of 2.6.35.3-744-g27fdf7b
<recur> but not having much luck finding it :)
<recur> I might be looking in the wrong places,  I'm assuming it is an independent package since there are distribution restrictions on it.
<recur> ooo, I think I found it
<recur> yeah, I found it but the driver doesn't seem to be in here.
<recur> oh, it's in a patch
<infinity> There are a few different downloads.
<recur> I think I might have found it
<infinity> Binary demo files, AACP codecs, Linux Multimedia codecs and sources.
<recur> but I'm confused, I thought it was a powerVR driver
<recur> there's just amd-gpu packages in here
<infinity> omap is powervr.
<infinity> mx53 isn't
<recur> OH
<recur> wow, I totally missed that ;)
<recur> thanks infinity
<recur> thanks infinity.  The driver wasn't built anywhere on their site but it looks like I have all the pieces I need now to build it myself :)
#ubuntu-arm 2012-01-22
<mcobby> hey, has anybody got the pre-installed 11.10 desktop images working on the beagleboard xM?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-01-14
<XorA> sim590: the SD card slot on tf101 keyboard is just broken in my experience :-(
<giNeeRing> Anyone use multirom for nexus7?
<giNeeRing> Hello
<giNeeRing> Anyone arpund
<giNeeRing> Need team mates
<muhfiasbin> can I install ubuntu for arm in an Android Smartphones like Motorola Defy+??
<RussellAlan> Hey guys, need some help patching a kernel
<RussellAlan> Hello doko
<morphis> ogra_: do you have an overview which gstreamer components I need for an OMAP4 based device? I am currently trying to head into the state of upstream support for it but information in the various places is a bit confusing
<RussellAlan> hello janimo
<janimo> RussellAlan, hello
<RussellAlan> how is it going janimo
<janimo> RussellAlan, fine thanks. You pinged a while ago?
<RussellAlan> was just saying hello =D
<janimo> RussellAlan, fair enough
<wookey> can someone upload https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/1061609 please. It's a trivial patch stopping util-linux from building for arm
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1061609 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "arm64/aarch64 support for util-linux" [Undecided,New]
<wookey> (arm64)
<ogra_> morphis, nope, TI used maintain the gstreamer bits in their PPA, not sure what happens to this now that OMAP is dead
<hrw> wookey: maybe better ask on #ubuntu-devel
<xnox> wookey: please stop making patches to update config.guess|sub and always introduce dh_autoreconf helper. On one package already, I got lintian warning that config.guess|sub is too old from one of your "manual" updates =)
<xnox> wookey: I am happy to sponsor that, but I will change it to use dh_autoreconf
<xnox> wookey: also you should subscribe ubuntu-sponsors team instead of pinging people =)
<xnox> then your patch gets into the queue for sponsorship: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<hrw> and then you can hope that one day it will land
<xnox> hrw: /me is patch-piloting tomorrow and I tend to prefer build/cross-build fixes & core packages =)
<ppisati> OMG!?!?! OMAP is dead?!?!?!
<hrw> xnox: for current dev there is always hope. sru == abandon any hope unless you have cve for it
<mint_> so whats this ubuntu arm bussiness?
<xnox> mint_: it's just a channel specific to armhf port of ubuntu (and armel in the past)
<mint_> is it going to be like a full linus OS, or more like an anroid thingy
<hrw> mint_: you ask about 'ubuntu phone' or 'ubuntu on arm'?
<mint_> isnt arm for the phone
<hrw> I saw x86 phone last week
<hrw> and mips phone month earlier
<xnox> mint_: no, #ubuntu-arm is for the whole ubuntu: dev boards, servers, desktops, netbooks. E.g. ac100, pandaboard, etc.
<hrw> mint_: you may want #ubuntu-phone
<mint_> oh my bad
<xnox> mint_: if you want to know about phone see #ubuntu-phone, for ubuntu on android (a separate project) #ubuntu-android, there is also
<xnox> #ubuntu-nexus for ubuntu core on nexus7 tablet.
<mint_> k ty
<xnox> ogra_: did something change in the image? I am not able to reproduce bug 1093050 with today's daily.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1093050 in ubuntu-nexus7 "OnBoard doesn't work on text boxes during initial setup" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093050
<xnox> Or is it racy?
 * xnox goes to find the proper bug.
<_DADDY> just asking about different option besides unity, everytime i try to get a gnome shell going, unity bugs it, do i have to completely remove unity first?
<lilstevie> speaking of sponsoring and stuff like that, who would be the best person to talk to in regards to getting a kernel sponsored and in universe
<ogra_> xnox, i think itrs a race, it doesnt show up on subsequent runs
<xnox> ogra_: clean flash, clean first boot, wait for ubiquity, tap hostname, onboard pops up and I fill in the hostname just fine and finish the configure.
<xnox> =(
<ogra_> move on, sometimes it needs until the wlan setup
<xnox> hmm..
 * xnox is testing/uploading udev rules to flash nexus7 without sudo & then usb-creator work.
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> xnox, hmm, bug 1099122 smells like it could be related, and carla mentions that it also happened once on amd64
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1099122 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "unable to enter timezone city in input field during install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099122
<ogra_> so i would even go that far to suspect the race is there and not even arch specific
<ogra_> bug 1099123 too
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1099123 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "keyboard detection does not work during ARM image install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099123
<wookey> xnox: OK. noted. Packages don't always want to use dh_autoreconf, but I agree it's a better plan.
<wookey> Packagers
<xnox> wookey: i mean, if debian doesn't accept that change that's fine. But dh_autoreconf is a much simplier "patch" to maintain.
<wookey> Right
<wookey> Will do henceforth
<xnox> =)
<wookey> autoconf patches are an abomination. I've had hours of fun with libffi
<hrw> and autoreconf does also gnu-configize --force so you have both
<uragano2> Hello, i am using ubuntu 12.04.1 often via ssh. Few days ago i noticed that on logon it doesn't show anymore last login details. Searching i discover the command "last", but it says that there is no log file.
<uragano2> ...so i created it and after this it worked fine, but after the reboot the file has been deleted....i don'tunderstand because, do u have an explanation?? Thanks
<uragano2> somebody noticed this problem before?
<ogra_> uragano2, are you sure its not a diskspce problem ?
<ogra_> *space
<uragano2> ogra_: 77GB free
<ogra_> and the rootfs is mounted rw, no errors in dmesg etc ?
<uragano2> ogra_: dmseg seems clean, should i check for something of particular? rootfs is mounted rw
<ogra_> no, i was just going through the obvious bits :)
<ogra_> sounds like its worth a bug report then
<uragano2> i am worried that somebody break my system :S
<ogra_> checl /var/log/auth.log :)
<ogra_> *check even
<ogra_> sshd logs all logins there by default
<uragano2> it starts from last reboot
<uragano2> all logs start from last reboot
<ogra_> not the .0 or .*.gz ones
<uragano2> nope
<xnox> ogra_: the udev snippet you pasted a while ago w.r.t. setting udev-acl doesn't make the device writtable =(
<ogra_> xnox, weird, works here
<xnox> ogra_: do you have it named specially or did you just patch the existing udev-acl rules file?
<ogra_> i'm actually trying to find it, one sec
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> i dont seem to have it anymore
<ogra_> it should have something like: SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="4e40"
<xnox> yeap. and +TAG="udev-acl" or explicit test and call for udev-acl binary.
<xnox> hmmm...
<ogra_> not sure, might need a reboot to make udevbd pick it up
<ogra_> xnox, is the above a typo ?
<ogra_> TAG+="udev-acl" would be right
<ogra_> not +TAG="udev-acl"
<xnox> yeah typo on IRC
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> very weird
<ogra_> the acl stuff onyl works under consolekit sessions ... you rant logged in via ssh or some such ?
<ogra_> s/rant/arent
<xnox> ogra_: win =)
<ogra_> :)
<xnox> ogra_: typo s/04e40/4e40/
<ogra_> heh
<xnox> on the other hand I learned how to debug udev logs (and realise that nothing is working) and build debug build of android tools =)
<ogra_> heh
<uragano2> ogra_: are u using Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-1412-omap4 armv7l)?
<ogra_> uragano2, not arm, no, my pandas are either 12.10 or raring
<jpastore> so i have a strange problem. i installed 12.10 on my beaglebone which is powered by a solar panel and battery. i under estimated the needed batteries and the bone shutdown unexpectedly. now via usb all i see is a uboot prompt. is there a way to reload the boot loader without writing a whole new image?
<ogra_> jpastore, better ask in #beagle, wo dont have any images for the bone in ubuntu
<jpastore> ogra_, is my only own option writing a whole new disk image? i mounted the sd card in my laptop and it is accessible. i'm backing up my work...can i get a list of installed packages from the file system?
<ogra_> sorry, no idea, i have never seen or touched a beaglebone
<uragano2> ogra_: i think that the bug is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1019338
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1019338 in Ubuntu "ami-4438b474 lacks /var/log/{btmp,wtmp,lastlog}" [Low,Fix released]
<ogra_> unlikely, it is about cloud images
<ogra_> (which uses a completely own build and boot infrastructure)
<jpastore> ogra_, not needed. i am not interested in cloud9 right now. i installed ubuntu-arm 12.10 on the beaglebone and everything was fine until this happened. is there a way extrapolate a list of installed packages by looking at the filesystem? cache of debs or something?
<uragano2> uff...i have no idea why i lost my logs, i'll make a new installation. Thanks anyway for your help!
<ogra_> jpastore, what os is your host machine running ?
<jpastore> ogra_, also ubuntu
<ogra_> (where you mount the SD)
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> install quemu-user-static
<ogra_> then copy the qemu-arm-static from /usr/bin to /usr/bin on the SD
<jpastore> just updated this laptop to 12.10 and as always it's a process that requires punishment.
<ogra_> when you now *manually* mount the SD, you can chroot into the filesystem
<ogra_> (and do all operations as if you were under an arm system)
<jpastore> ok let me look up what quemu is =)
<ogra_> qemu (sorry, typo)
<ogra_> qemu ususally is used for VMs ... but the -user variant, together with a setup for the binfmt modules can give you native arm support on x86 without a VM
<ogra_> ubuntu has that setup by default with the qemu-user-static package so you can chroot into any arm filesystem and just use it
<jpastore> np. still trying to figure it out =) so i can run this and emulate the arm chip and access the file system as if it was booted and use apt-get to get a list of packages?
<ogra_> right
<jpastore> ok package installed. since I've copied this over, i'm running from /usr/bin initially, it just needs access to the bin after i chroot?
<ogra_> right
<czajkowski> marvin24: ping
<ogra_> the kernel recognizes the binaries you execute as arm ones and wraps them in qemu execution calls
<czajkowski> marvin24: which ppa are you referring to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/219088
<jpastore> ogra_, thanks got local apt-get running...this is pretty kewl. i didn't know you could do this.
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> note that if you actually install or remove packages you should make soure to have /proc mounted inside the chroot (and dont forget to unmount it when laving it)
<marvin24> czajkowski: sorry, I meant all packages for this team
<marvin24> https://launchpad.net/~ac100/+archive/u-boot
<xnox> ogra_: android-tools with udev rules uploaded.
<marvin24> czajkowski: and I need to create a kernel ppa also
 * ogra_ hugs xnox 
<ogra_> marvin24, why do you want one PPA per package ?
<xnox> ogra_: well =) now I can do usb-creator bits with format v1.0
<ogra_> marvin24, just take over the ac100 enablement one asnd delete the others
<marvin24> ogra_: yes, is this wrong?
<jpastore> ogra_, dude. this is the second time you've help. can i send you a cup of coffee or something. i really appreciate you taking the time to help me. good people on IRC are way to under appreciated
<ogra_> many sources.list entries to add for testers
<ogra_> jpastore, if we have an UDS near your place you can pay me a beer, beyond that my support is for free ;)
<jpastore> UDS?
<ogra_> marvin24, i would just go with one PPA
<marvin24> ah, ok
<czajkowski> marvin24: done for that one, if you create another ppa can you please jsut open a new question
<czajkowski> thanks
<ogra_> jpastore, http://summit.ubuntu.com/ ... where we all meet in person
<jpastore> I'm in Lima Peru. =)
<marvin24> czajkowski: https://launchpad.net/~ac100/+archive/ppa
<jpastore> oh that would rock if they have one here
<marvin24> I'm going to delete the other ones as ogra suggested
<ogra_> oh, we havent had any UDSes in south america yet
<czajkowski> marvin24: done
<marvin24> czajkowski: thanks a lot!
<ogra_> (next one is near san francisco i heard)
<jpastore> oh i have family there. give me a good reason to fly up.
<Rjs> I talked about usb-ethernet on the nexus7 here a day or so ago... I now tried it and got it to work very easily: I recompiled the ubuntu kernel with CONFIG_USB_CDC_COMPOSITE and without CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL, added a couple of lines to /etc/network/interfaces (I guess using NetworkManager would work too) and apt-get install openssh-server and that was it
<Rjs> now the usb-serial console works just as before and I have an additional usb0 Ethernet device so I can ssh to the nexus7 through usb (and do package installs through usb etc.) :)
<Rjs> (I used a static IP address without a default route, so I can leave it up all the time, as I'm used to doing on my openmoko gta02, but I guess you could use dhcp etc. via the networkmanager ui just as well... I think it's just a normal wired interface as far as NM is concerned)
<Rjs> kulve: thanks for the info you gave me a day or so ago, read the above ^^^ if you're interested...
<Rjs> hmm, maybe you folks at ubuntu could consider making CONFIG_USB_CDC_COMPOSITE the default for the nexus7 kernel, since it only adds features to CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL? or maybe compile all of the usb gadget drivers as modules and load g_serial on boot, so the users could switch gadgets without a kernel recompile?
<AmEv> OK, back for some grueling... No luck so far getting Ubuntu native on the Toshiba Thrive.
<AmEv> Tried AC100, Asus Transformer, Advent Vega, Motorola Xoom, even modified Thrive source; either my display shuts off, or it gets stuck at the Fastboot "Loading" screen.
<AmEv> I did try to do the chroot method, but still ended up with no display :(
<lilstevie> AmEv: what version of the kernel is that
<AmEv> Native? 2.6.39.
<lilstevie> ok hmm
<lilstevie> thrive is tegra 2 yeah?
<AmEv> Yep.
<lilstevie> although 2.6.39 AFAIK wasn't affected by the issue I am thinking of
<AmEv> I know someone was trying to port a 3.* kernel over, but had to leave.
<AmEv> Whoops, wrong button...
<AmEv> I know I do have a working rootfs on an SD card...
<AmEv> Anyway, lilstevie, thanks for coming back again. I remember you giving advice a few days ago.
<AmEv> I'll be here with my Thrive, trying things out.
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> well I don't know, you could maybe check your .config
<AmEv> Yeah, the first thing I did was enable Framebuffer Console and VT. Nope...
<wbf> Hello!
<wbf> Guess what I did?
<wbf> I put ubuntu on a UG802
<wbf> like this : http://tinypic.com/r/34pj47d/6
<wbf> it's a video of it booting
<wbf> sorry if you cannot see it, it's that fast
<AmEv_> Ehh, I got disconnected for a sec...
<AmEv_> Anyway, any thoughts as to bootup problems?
<wbf> AmEv_, One. as in I cannot install OPENGL and I need it
<wbf> well I can installit*
<wbf> it's just I cannot find it
<lilstevie> wbf: 1) ARM devices do not have OpenGL we have OpenGLES
<AmEv> Well, I'm having bootup problems on my Thrive...
<lilstevie> second of all you need to see if there are drivers for the GPU
<AmEv> When I made my own initfs, I didn't have any errors on the final one...
<wbf> lilstevie, I already installed the driver, but do you know of any good linux games for ARM?
<AmEv> Should I create a Launchpad bug?
<lilstevie> AmEv: only if you can determine that ubuntu is the problem :p
<lilstevie> cause it is more than likely your kernel
<lilstevie> wbf: you are kidding right?
<lilstevie> :p
<AmEv> OK.
<wbf> lilstevie, Okay sorry about that, I guess I need to go to offtopic..
<lilstevie> wbf: not my point
<AmEv> Strange that known-working Tegra 2 kernels aren't working on my device....
<wbf> lilstevie, so there's no games for arm linux?
<lilstevie> wbf: there are not many games available really, and even less support openGLES
<lilstevie> AmEv: what did you expect, you cannot just take another devices kernel and expect it to work
<AmEv> Didn't think so. Not like x86 where there's a universal boot disk....
<wbf> lilstevie, well what BETA games are there?
<AmEv> I wonder: What's the best kernel (cross-)compiler for the Tegra 2 devices?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-01-15
<jj234> is there an easy way to try a 12.10 release from 7/12?
<xnox> what do you mean by 7/12
<xnox> ?
<jj234> July-2012
<jj234> I suppose it was a beta realease
<jj234> I saw an article about an omap4 release with that date on it, I'm just curious how I could find that particular release
<XorA> wouldnt 12.07 be the Linaro release on top of 12.04?
<xnox> jj234: this is not a linaro support channel... maybe try #linaro?
<xnox> but ubuntu 12.10 is awesome on all ARM platforms =))))
<XorA> *cough*
<xnox> XorA: bless you =)
<XorA> all arm platforms it supports you mean :-D
<xnox> naturally =)
<jj234> what were the big improvements over 12.04?
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<xnox> all three had many improvements over 12.04, depending what you care about, some of them may be "big" for you.
 * xnox personally likes the improved pandaboard installer & more polished ac100 images.
<xnox> and nexus7 support.
<infinity> There's no nexus7 support in 12.10, just sketchy out-of-archive images.
<lilstevie> :p
<xnox> infinity: at least it doesn't fry the speakers.....
<AmEv> Heh...
<AmEv> Duh. Stock CM10 kernel don't have VT...
<AmEv> At least I can try building a kernel.
<AmEv> Well, sound works in chroot, but not graphics -_-
<AmEv> Note to self: ADB in Linux is LOADS better than ADB in Win32...
<AmEv> Whee... Compressing a kernel source .zip on-device... fun....
<AmEv> Will keep changes documented, of course ;)
<AmEv> Of course it's going to cross-compile faster on your quad-core x86 than compile on your dual-core ARM tablet....
<AmEv> Hmm... Stock kernel source isn't happy with native compiler...
<AmEv> Looks like it was designed with the NDK compiler in mind.
<jj234> does anyone know which TI omap PPA I should us for pandaboard?  I'm currently running 12.04 and I installed the TI extras which now causes great instability
<jj234> my board crashes under heavy network load
<infinity> jj234: Are you sure you needed TI extras at all?
<jj234> no, not at all
<infinity> jj234: Other than some accelerated codecs, it's entirely unnecessary.
<jj234> I guess I thought maybe there had been some kernel improvements
<jj234> i saw an article comparing 12.10 to 12.04 with impressive improements
<jj234> improvements
<infinity> Sure, then run 12.10 with the Ubuntu kernel.
<jj234> I really do want the codecs though...at least down the roda
<jj234> road
<infinity> All, well then.  You may be stuck with the kernel's in TI's PPA.  Unless their 12.10 PPA was built to use the distro kernel, I can't recall anymore.
<jj234> I don't believe it was
<jj234> someone in #pandaboard told me their PPA has problems, but I couldn't really confirm
<jj234> and that there are several of them, and that I need to make sure I use the correct one...again, I can't really confirm
<kulve> Rjs: good that you got it working
<reisei> hi, all! I have a question about nexus 7: I can suspend this device from Unity, but how can I suspend it from console?
<infinity> reisei: pm-suspend
<reisei> infinity: it's waking up immediately D:
<infinity> reisei: Ahh well, that, I might not be able to help with while I'm heading off to bed.
<ipl31_> Hello, I would like to test an armhf rootfs I built but I can't find a qemu + kernel combo that can mount it
<ipl31_> does anyone have a suggestion for -M option that would give me vga and be able to access a disk image?
<reisei> infinity: okay then...
<reisei> What can be wrong with suspend if nexus 7 wakes up immediately?
<kulve> try something like: sleep 1 && pm-suspend ?
<reisei> kulve: that didn't work.
<raster> reisei: i know whats wrong
<raster> :)
<raster> its easy enough to fix
<reisei> raster: so, how can I fix it?
<reisei> raster: and what's wrong? :)
<raster> muahahhahaha
 * raster dangles the carrot in front of reisei 
<raster> so close
<raster> and yet...
<raster> so far
 * raster eats his cake
<raster> aaah ok enuf with the theatrics
<raster> rfkill
<raster> suspend happens to not kill wifi
<raster> wifi stays on
<raster> wifi interrupt wakes entire os
<raster> the moment any packet pops up on the network
<raster> u need to rfkill before suspend
<reisei> raster: thank you, it works
<reisei> raster: and did wake-on-wlan work?
<raster> reisei: i havent tried wake on wlan
<raster> u mean send it a special wake on lan packet?
<infinity> WoL over wireless?  How can that work when you're no longer connected to the AP?
<infinity> "- Standby Mode Only - Because wireless clients must remain connected to the BSS at all times, standby mode is the lowest power state supported. Hibernation or full power off states will not work because no power is provided to the wireless NIC to maintain network association."
<infinity> Look at that.  WoWLAN exists.
<infinity> And it's as awful as I suspected.
<reisei> raster: yes, the special packet.
<raster> nup
<raster> havent tried/bothered
<raster> thus rfkill is good enough for me
<raster> :)
<infinity> It's not likely to be something you can do unless the wireless is on the SoC either.  If it's actually a USB part or something, there's about a 0 chance that it gets power when the machine's in standby.
<infinity> (And even if it *does* live close enough to the SoC to be technically possible, it needs hardware support for the feature)
<reisei> infinity: it was developed by some people.
<reisei> I thought it supported in Ubuntu.
<infinity> reisei: Yeah, I just spent the last 10 minutes reading up on the spec/standard.
<infinity> reisei: Software support isn't enough for WoWLAN, it's very hardware-dependent.
<infinity> (Remember the old days when you couldn't do WoL without your PCI nic having a little power cable snaking to you motherboard?  Yeah.  That pain, all over again.)
<raster> nd lucky for me... i dont need wowlan ...
<raster> so i dont need to care
<reisei> infinity: but it also needs this function be supported in drivers.
<raster> all i care is that when my n7 suspends. it suspends and damned well stays that way
<raster> :)
<reisei> raster: even if you press the button?
<raster> i'm much more worried about the lack of vsynced gl rendering in thetegrat3 drivers
<infinity> Har har.
<raster> and i have a sneaking suspicion that they do copies and not buffer swaps
<raster> that lack of vsync offends me highly
<raster> reisei:  well power button wakes it up -= that i want :)
<raster> :)
<raster> also playing mp3s is nasty
<raster> its skip-heaven
<raster> gst seems to be happy to use the hw decoder to do it
<raster> it still eats thru cpu along the way
<raster> and is an awesome skippathon with the cpu freq jumping about like a rubber crazy-ball
<raster> i so need some time to sink some love into my n7 and sort things out
<reisei> by the way, how can I make the system image file? It contains just rootfs?
 * raster shrugs
<raster> durno
<reisei> nobody knows :(
<raster> someone does
<raster> they just arent here and talking to you :)
<reisei> so, then I'll keep asking :)
<reisei> please-please, tell me, how can I make my own image file for nexus 7...
<kulve> debootsrap
<reisei> kulve: but how can I pack it?
<kulve> I don't know the details how ubuntu creates it's images. I do my own rootfs (usually not ubuntu based) and I just copy the rootfs
<reisei> kulve: how do yo copy it?
<kulve> I use the moslo stuff mentioned here: http://ruedigergad.com/2013/01/08/new-rootfs-tarball-of-plasma-active-for-nexus-7/ With that you can just mount the partition over usb and then do whatever you want with it
<kulve> actually it's this post: http://ruedigergad.com/2012/12/21/plasma-active-for-nexus-7-running-the-touch-optimized-plasma-active-linux-distribution-on-nexus-7/
<reisei> I do need more simple way of flashing the system. I just need to create the image for my purposes with the preinstalled packages..
<reisei> why is the creation of image such a big secret? :)
<kulve> I believe it's not secret, there just isn't a simple way to create a full blown rootfs
<ogra_> is not a secret, its just that nobody ever takes the time to properly document it for endusers
<ogra_> rootfs is built using livecd-rootfs which in turn is a wrapper to live-build
<ogra_> post processing (bootability, partitioning an image if needed etc) is done by debian-cd
<ogra_> publishing, naming and post processing for publication (torrents or so) is done by cdimage
<ogra_> code for all of them is on launchpad (see the ubuntu-cdimage team)
<ogra_> for creating the nexus7 rootfs tarball see the livecd-rootfs source
<reisei> ogra_: thank you very much! You helped me. I'll go now and read the manuals :)
<ogra_> i dont think there are manuals
<ogra_> the source code is the doc :)
<reisei> ogra_: d'oh
<reisei> it's okay too :)
<ogra_> apt-get source livecd-rootfs ----> cd to source ---> grep -r nexus7 *
<ogra_> (note thats only in the raring source package)
<reisei> ogra_: ok... if I'll be in trouble, can I ask you again?:)
<ogra_> sure
<reisei> ogra_: thank you!
<kulve> reisei: maybe you should document your steps while at it ;)
<reisei> kulve: that's not a bad idea :) I should try...
<therve> hi!
<therve> I've installed 12.10 on a pandaboard
<therve> booting the installer on the SD card, and installing on a SD via USB
<therve> is there a way to remove the installer SD and use the one with the install directly?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-01-16
<sim590> I'm presently trying to trigger a script after I press the power button on my TF101.. I know the button's keycode from running "xev".. All I need is to know what what to put in the place of <trigger script> in xmodmap -e "keycode 142 = <trigger script>"
<sim590> anyone's got an idea?
<sim590> keycode is 124, by the way.. I inverted 2 numbers
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ogra_, janimo: do you think it'd make sense to do something ARM- or enablement-specific for UDW? we still have 3 open 30m slots: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<janimo> dholbach, TBH the last ARM sessions did not seem very successful :)
<janimo> either too techniocal or lack of hw makes people shy I guess
<dholbach> hrm
 * janimo checks the session names
<dholbach> maybe it'd help to advertise it in ARM/mobile specific lists and so on
<janimo> we only have ubuntu-devel as a ml AFAIK?
<janimo> or you mean outside ubuntu?
<dholbach> wherever ARM/Ubuntu people hang out :)
<janimo> dholbach, this is the only dedicated channel, the mailing list is ubuntu-devel as it pertains to ubuntu as a whole
<dholbach> ok
<janimo> I am just not sure what ARM specific thing we could disucss because it would either be too technical
<janimo> or if not, than not ARM specific
<janimo> anything that is different on ARM should be low level details of plumbing and kernel which few people know or care about
<dholbach> I just wondered if it might be interesting to talk about how in general ubuntu is brought to a new device and everything is enabled, images made and so on - I mean you are the experts - there's a lot people don't know about what you do :)
<janimo> that is true, cdimage people like ogra and infinity know most about making images
<janimo> would be a nice session to hold if we had easy to use tools to roll your own image
<janimo> but there is none, besides scripting together debotstraap or live-build and which makes it error prone
<dholbach> or maybe an overview over what the arm/mobile/device people do - just a description of the work that goes into it - there's a huge variety of things and it might be interesting to learn more about what's going on behind the scenes
<dholbach> (as an idea...) :)
<janimo> I am mostly thinking about what session could we have that people walk away from with info they can apply
<janimo> rather than just finding out trivia about ubuntu development :)
<janimo> or at least that is what my impression was about the goals of open weeks, maybe I misunderstood partly :)
<janimo> oh by the way, happy birthday
 * janimo hugs dholbach
<dholbach> thanks a lot janimo :)
<dholbach> well what you do HAS to do with development :)
<janimo> it is development sure, I am just thinking it is nowhere near as readily described and copied/applied as a topic on packaging for example
<dholbach> sure, but you always have that - some sessions are hands-on, clear-cut, others are an introduction to what a team is doing which might generate more interest
<janimo> I wonder why no QML/phone SDK sessions there though
<janimo> I am just basing my belief on the ARM FTBFS session I gave last year where I think only you asked a question to break the awkward silence :)
<dholbach> janimo, I just thought that with all the great stuff coming up regarding Ubuntu on ARM there must be a story we can tell
<dholbach> at least one
<dholbach> :)
<ogra_> dholbach, putr me in, i'll make something up about image building (and re-packing the nx7 image)
<dholbach> ogra_, 30m? 1h? Thu 31st Jan - 17:30 UTC?
<ogra_> 30m for a "talk" plus 30 for Q&A ?
<janimo> ogra saves the ARM team's honor again. \o/
<ogra_> not sure i can fill the second half
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ goes afk to shovel a ton of snow ... *sigh*
<dholbach> ogra_, thanks a bunch! I'll put you in there
<reisei> ogra_: what type of rootfs image for nexus7 ? squashfs?
<janimo> reisei, ext4 last time I installed
<janimo> it is not a live image but a form of preinstalled - last  I checked at least
<reisei> janimo: thanks.
<jmscomtechy> hi is there a distro image available i would like to install buntu to my superpad but unsure on how to go about it anyhelp would be appreciated
<hrw> infinity: can you take a look at alsa-{lib,utils} in {precise,quantal}-proposed queue and accept them?
<xnox> meh nexus7 needs charging.
<focus_well> Anyone know if there is ubuntu distro available for IMX6Q Sabrelite board?
<ogra_> focus_well, iirc linaro has ubuntu images for it, ask in #linaro
<focus_well> ogra_: that was my first destination but they say they discontinue it and there are no distros to download from their Sabrelite web site https://wiki.linaro.org/Boards/MX6QSabreLite
<ogra_> ah, well, we never had an mx6 image in ubuntu
<ogra_> there were mx5 ones but they  wont run on mx6
<focus_well> I am hoping to make something from sources for mx6 - are there going to be big problems (not expert at this)?
<focus_well> pardon my ignorance, can the sources for mx5 be worked on to make it work on mx6?
<focus_well> or is it down to lack of documentation that keeps mx6 from a decent ubuntu supported CPU?
<focus_well> The iMX6Q (quad core) has come down in price to about $20 - opens up a lo of possibilities.
<ogra_> mx5 cant be made to work on mx6
<ogra_> well, the images cant, you will need a different u-boot and kernel
<focus_well> ogra_: Ah! So its just documentation and compiling to march mx5 into mx6?
<ogra_> i know ppisati looked into addint devicetree support for mx6 to our current raring kernel, not sure where he got his image from exactly
<ogra_> (for the userspace)
<focus_well> Saberlite did come with some sort of Linux, so if I got hold of the sources for that, I'd be able to compare and work out what to do?
<Tassadar> quad core for $20? that is crazy Oo
<ogra_> focus_well, indeed, yes
<ogra_> you could also make something up on top of ubuntu-core if you are experienced
<focus_well> Tassadar: http://uk.farnell.com/freescale-semiconductor/mcimx6q5eym10ac/mpu-i-mx6-quad-1ghz-624fcbga/dp/2253171
<ogra_> the sabre is an awesome board
<ogra_> and ++ for actual SATA
<Tassadar> oh, I thought you meant  the whole board
<focus_well> ogra_: I am in the game to make an open source KiCAD SO-DIMM board with the iMX6Q and release it free of charge
<hrw> ogra_: I would say -- for freescale
<hrw> I have a feeling that freescale produces cpus and do not care at all about supporting them
<ogra_> depends how you define support
<ogra_> if your definition is release a half finished BSP and move on to the next project, then they actually do support it :P
<focus_well> ogra_: so its possible to just copy the circuit of the Sabrelite which is available online - chop unecessary bits (just have micro SD to boot + RAM + minimal bits) and then make the rest of the pins available out through the 200 pin SO-DIMM edge connector + fpc connectors.
<hrw> ogra_: ;DD
<hrw> ogra_: that's their definition indeed
<ogra_> :)
<focus_well> Tassadar: Sorry I meant chip price is $20 for quad core. Dual and single core chips probably a lot cheaper
<focus_well> I already try to start project with AllWinner A10 CPU - but their lack of documentation is putting the whole thing through sticky syrup
<hrw> focus_well: who cares about single/dual when quad is 20$?
<focus_well> Now that the quad core is $20, I'm thinking the AllWinner at $10 is not competitive
<ogra_> hrw, makes of industrial stuff probably
<ogra_> *makers
<focus_well> So if I make a SO-DIMM board, with quad core, and release all the circuit diagrams in KiCAD which is free for anyone to use, they can make their variants and sell it or whatever
<ogra_> if your 600MHz beagle B1 like chip is capable enough you wont use any dual core solution
<focus_well> But I need Ubuntu ported to it. What are my realistic prospects?
<ogra_> for running some sensors in your factory or whatever
<ogra_> focus_well, well, userspace will just run OOTB
<ogra_> you need to make up the kernel and bootloader bits for it though
<focus_well> I wanted to have a proper tablet like computer with a speech and touch LCD with lots of GPIO pins and completely working open sourced KiCAD drawings and PCB so that anyone can go make product with it free of charge.
<Tassadar> Is like an actuall datasheet available for that processor?
<focus_well> I plan to port Gambas IDE so a Visual basic like software runs on the CPU + espeak - so the thing doesn't need any buttons - it accepts inputs from buttons designed on Gambas programs, and output is visual + voice
<ogra_> intresting project
<Tassadar> focus_well: that seems like a pretty expensive thing to build
<focus_well> I already do all that work in software for cheap A10 matchbox computer  - http://www.gplsquared.com/mk802/mk802.html
<focus_well> I got stuck trying to get sources for all that Linux and datasheets for the A10.
<focus_well> Dragging on 6 months
<ogra_> A10 is crap
 * ogra_ isnt a fan ... 
<focus_well> These days the CPU + display + RAM etc under $30 BOM costs
<wookey> surely it's better than the Pi chip?
<Tassadar> even the touchscreens? Oo
<wookey> which is the competition in that price bracket
<ogra_> wookey, my ipaq is better than the Pi chip :P
<focus_well> Touch screen $7 for 4.3" - $13 for 7"
 * Tassadar is looking at the pi which is quetly sitting on his router, working as a dlna server
<Tassadar> wau, that is quite low Oo
<Tassadar> hmm
<focus_well> Tassadar: CN factory prices - need to order 1000+ usually to get prices like that
<Tassadar> that CPU can't be soldered by hand, you need board made in factory...that kinda limits the "everyone can make one"
<focus_well> So if I commit to make an iMX6Q board, is there a good chance by the end of the year I can get the software working?
<ogra_> well, as i said, the userspace should work OOTB
<ogra_> depends how well you can work out bootloader and kernel for your device
<focus_well> Tassadar: just need a reflow oven - about $600 or less
<focus_well> ogra_: What does 00TB mean?
<ogra_> out of the box
<ogra_> ubuntu userspace will run on pretty much every armv7 SoC
<focus_well> Ah! I get it - so all I need is command line to be working on the board and the rest is just userspace?!?!?!?
<ogra_> no, you need a kernel and a bootloader that work
<wookey> comand-line _is_ userspace -)
<Kuschelwolle> Herzlich Willkommen in der Freiheit! Kein Kick Kein Ban nur Fun! lg Lukas #ubuntu-de-offtopiic
<focus_well> OK
<ogra_> the bootloader boots, loads the kernel, the kernel gets executed and then mounts the root filesystem which contains the usersapce
<ogra_> the last bit here will just work
<focus_well> OK
<ogra_> everything before the mounting needs to come from you (or someone)
<focus_well> OK - the boot loader - might be able to rework this - http://www.eewiki.net/display/linuxonarm/i.MX6x+SABRE+Lite
<focus_well> Compiling and getting the kernel to work will then be the hardest of the hardest part - I can spend months on it if that is what it takes
<focus_well> Thanks guys for the chat.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-01-17
<ipl31_> anyone know if any of the -M options for qemu-system-arm support more than 1 nic?
<AmEv> Hmmm... I wonder if it's the command line messing things up...
<dholbach> good morning
<sim590> hey, I have deleted a tar file and I want to recover it. I'm using scalpel. I need to specefy the header of a ".tar" file, but I have no idea what it is..
<sim590> anyone knows how to discover the header of a file like a tar file
<infinity> sim590: "discover the header of a file"?
<infinity> sim590: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<sim590> I want to find my deleted tar file
<sim590> on my disk
<sim590> I have to add something like this in the configuration file of foremost
<sim590>  pdf     y       5000000 %PDF-  %EOF
<sim590> where "pdf" is the extension
<sim590> "y" is for case sensitive
<sim590> and I also need to specefy the header
<sim590> but I don't know what the *"!(/&*$ it is :D
<sim590> I want to do this for "tar" file
<infinity> # POSIX tar archives
<infinity> 257     string          ustar\0         POSIX tar archive
<infinity> !:mime  application/x-tar # encoding: posix
<infinity> 257     string          ustar\040\040\0 GNU tar archive
<infinity> !:mime  application/x-tar # encoding: gnu
<ubot2`> infinity: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot2`> infinity: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<infinity> That's what file(1) knows about tar files.
<sim590> man file
<sim590> ok
<infinity> sim590: apt-get source file && cd file-* and browse around magic/Magdir to see what it knows about these things.
<infinity> (The tar stuff is in "archive")
<sim590> ok.. I'll try that thanks.
<sim590> infinity: I've not found my file yet, but I understand now what you wrote after looking the files you told me. But how the hell did you think about that? Did you just know that it was in these files? :p
<infinity> I did, yes.
<sim590> ok lol.
<sim590> #quit
<therve> hi! I have some questions about 12.10 on pandaboard, can someone help?
<ogra_> therve, how would we know if you dont ask your question ?
<therve> one would wonder
<therve> I've installed from the sd card on an external SD via USB
<therve> can I make the USB bootable to remove the install sd card?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> you could install to the SD itself (at least in raring, not sure if all the fixes were backported to 12.10)
<ogra_> but the panda cant boot off anything else than SD or a special USB OTG setup that requuires a second PC
<therve> well I don't want to boot via USB
<ogra_> thats a HW limitation
<therve> I have a SD card plugged in a USB card reader
<ogra_> <therve> can I make the USB bootable to remove the install sd card?
<ogra_> oh, ok
<therve> sorry I meant the SD used in USB right now
<ogra_> well, if you have the exact same partitioning for the vfat partition, you chouls be able to just dd the contents from one card to another and swap them
<ogra_> s/chouls/should/
 * ogra_ glares at his fingers
<therve> hum
<ogra_> the panda needs a vfat partition in the beginning of the card and that needs to have all the bootloader stuff in it
<therve> ok I see
<therve> sounds like something doable, maybe by installing on a SD with the boot vfat ready
<ogra_> right
<therve> cool, thanks
<therve> the other question I had was about graphic support/video playback
<therve> is there anything I can check to make sure I have the proper drivers enabled?
<ogra_> duplicate the SD (write the image to both cards) then only delete the second partition but leave the first one intact ... after install dd the partition from one card to the other
<ogra_> with 12.10 the drivers are oreinstalled and used from the beginning
<ogra_> *preinstalled
<therve> I'm asking because it feels pretty slow, so I was wondering if that was expected
<sim590> Anyone has made the sound work on the TF101 under ubuntu with lilstevie's kernel? I've red a wiki speaking about this, but I don't know how alsamixer works.. I don't know where to find the "playback" and DMIC option
<sim590> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=25608362&highlight=sound#post25608362 -> A guy says he makes the sound work, but the playback thing.. Idk
<janimo> orientation and backlight testing app for the nexus7 http://people.canonical.com/~jani/a
<janimo> to be ran with DISPLAY=:0 set if via ssh and with sudo
<janimo> it's a static executable , the golang source is https://code.launchpad.net/~jani/+junk/nexus
<ogra_> janimo, wow, without kernel tweaks ?!?
<janimo> ogra_, well, apparently everything was there already
<ogra_> yay
<janimo> just hidden in sysfs
<ogra_> i wish the backlight control would be there too
<ogra_> the device is so bright it hurts my eyes after a few hours
<janimo> ogra_, well this app has backlight control
<ogra_> oh, wow
<janimo> bt probably needs some tweaking
<ogra_> ah, i see the code, yeah
<janimo> I did not see it workin gonly starting with andorid 4.2.1
<janimo> and seeing it works there it made sense to look harder at where it is exposed
<janimo> for a while I thought it simply is not working at all
<janimo> but I need to ask around how to best integrate these in some daemons and control center
<ogra_> i looked at the sysfs stuff for quite a while already, but only played with echoing stuff into the respective files
<ogra_> which always failed with write errors
<janimo> to have nice UI for it and non extra daemon running
<janimo> right, some files are read only or einval
<ogra_> yeah
<janimo> birghtness is the only knob that should work
<janimo> but it's enough for our purpose
<janimo> the x input bugs are still annoying though, I think I'll have another go at those
<janimo> after a rotation or two or a few minutes taps are still not working
<ogra_> woah
<ogra_> the UI is really slow
<ogra_> (in redrawing the content rotated)
<ogra_> janimo, you rock !
<ogra_> we should package that as a daemon with proper upstart file etc
<janimo> ogra yes it redraws slowly if the axis changes
<janimo> but if it's a 180 degree rotation it is really quick :)
<ogra_> i blame compiz
<ogra_> heh
<janimo> I guess copying is much easier if you do not have different line lengths and can do rectangle copies
<janimo> as contiguous pixels in one case are still contiguous in 180 rotation, but not with 90 or 270
<ogra_> funny that onboard fully wortks while rotated input doesnt in the rest of the UI
<janimo> ogra_, I'll mail ubuntu-devel for some input. While a daemon is fine I'd still rahter add this functionality to some existing plumbing daemons
<ogra_> not even the restore button inside firefox responds in portrait
<janimo> otherwise it is yet another 1-2MB hit for our footprint
<ogra_> ugh
<janimo> I did not test apps too much TBH
<ogra_> well, i doubt it is the app
<ogra_> but onboard works flawless, i can type in a terminal no matter what the rotation is
<janimo> just saw that cursor is where it should be, but may it be some apps get confused if screen size or orientation changes?
<ogra_> launcher and FF dont take any taps
<ogra_> they do if rotated back to landscape
<janimo> maybe those that do their own drawing as oppposed to using a GUI toolkit get confused when screen rotates, no idea
<janimo> hmm, maybe we coudl try xrandr + firefox on x86
<ogra_> oh, it was only the recovery button that didnt work
<ogra_> i can scroll with grab n drag in FF and click links
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i can klick links but they dont get executed
<ogra_> (but undelined)
<ogra_> i guess i'll need to test that with a mouse plugged in so the pointer gets visible
<ogra_> janimo, why does the footprint raise so much ? GO ?
<janimo> well GO - at least the official compiler - creates static executables and includes the Go runtime in them
<janimo> so they are standalone
<janimo> that makes the executable about 1.2 M, but runtime footprint I guess is also due to runtime bookkeeping
<janimo> it's not as much as it would be in python but C (or even dash) may be leaner
<ogra_> heh, lux sensor seems to work fine too ...
<ogra_> i can use a torch and point at the camera area and the display reacts
<janimo> the formula is ad-hoc, a better fit is likely possible
<ogra_> but its slow
<janimo> yes, I used my desklamp for testing, went up to 40000 lux
<janimo> passing -v shows lux and accel reading values
<ogra_> ah, nice
<janimo> slow in reacting to it?
<ogra_> yes
<janimo> well both accel and light are poll loops with 1s delays
<ogra_> my torch is a tiny LED one pretty focused
<ogra_> ah, thats it then
<ogra_> 1s seems to match what i see
<ogra_> i wonder if we could make it trigger uevents so you dont need to poll
<janimo> there may be interrupt based interfaces for these sensors, but maybe not via sysfs
<ogra_> but that would indeed be kernel side
<ogra_> and probably still cause latency
<janimo> right, eventually having triggers is better than waking up for no reason periodically
<janimo> but, on android actually the lag is a few seconds
<ogra_> but i think thats for 13.10 ;)
<janimo> so  I guess it adapts once it decides this is really ambient light change and not a transitory flashlight
<ogra_> i'd set it to 0.5s though, will likely feel a lot smoother
<janimo> maybe eve 5 seconds lag on android
<janimo> a bit confusing for test purposes but for real use cases it may be better
<ogra_> wow, 5s is long
<janimo> especially since light adjusts very seldom and incrementally
<janimo> well, if you read and the sun slowly sets you don't really care about a few seconds
<ogra_> indeed
<janimo> I think are tests are artificial
<janimo> our tests that is
<Tassadar> well, on Android 4.1, when the backlight is turned to maximum because of ambient light and then you put it to dark place, the brightness never goes down again
<Tassadar> so you can't really do worse than that)
<janimo> Tassadar, I know my nexus did not seem to change backlight at all until this week
<janimo> not sure if due to 4.2.1 (which I had before), a clean reinstall, or just me being more determined to wait for the change
<Tassadar> just in case you posted it because you want someone to test it - it works for me too, but that touchscreen input in portrait orientation is really weird)
<ogra_> well, onboard works just fine, thats the puzzling bit
<Tassadar> you can also drag icons in dash
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and i can scroll firefox pages with drag'n grab enabled
<ogra_> links get marked if i tap them but never get executed
<Tassadar> I can open terminal menu (the one on top bar) if I keep the finger on screen
<ogra_> heh, xchat copes fine though
<Tassadar> kernel crashed when rotating the screen :x
<ogra_> kernel ?
<ogra_> how do you know ?
<ogra_> did you get an oops ?
<Tassadar> http://pastebin.com/AY6Cg9R6
<Tassadar> it was after i managed to bug the touch input by clicking too fast
<ogra_> that looks like cpufreq issue ...
<ogra_> nothing in my dmesg, looks all fine
<Tassadar> maybe just some rare crash
<Tassadar> dunno which kernel does Ubuntu use as base, but 4.2 kernel is not that stable even on Android
<achiang> ogra_: can every Ubuntu package in 12.04 and beyond assume that NEON is supported in the hardware?
<ogra_> achiang, nope, NEON is not allowed at build time at all, if a binary wants to use NEON it has to have runtime support
<achiang> janimo: ^^
<achiang> ogra_: interesting....
<ogra_> by default all packages in the archive need to be non-NEON
<janimo> achiang, what ogra said. Even if we do not have official images, people run Ubuntu on Tegra2 which has no neon
<qengho> achiang: yo.
<janimo> And ac100 actually had 12.04 images
<achiang> qengho: hi, let me paste a bit of scrollback for you re: neon
<ogra_> and as long as we potentially (or actively) support something like tegra2 or armadaxp it will have to stay that way
<qengho> No neon.  Saw that.
<janimo> ogra_, oh armadaxp too, I forgot
<ogra_> well, NEON, but only at runtime :)
<qengho> Got it.  Thanks!
<achiang> qengho: is the chromium build FTBFS due to NEON?
<ogra_> not sure which packages have actual code for this, Qt could be and possiblly pixman
<janimo> Qt does indeed
<ogra_> (if you want to look at code for runtime support)
<achiang> ogra_: qengho is the chromium maintainer for ubuntu engineering, and he's trying to get something going for 12.04
<qengho> 13.04 mostly, but anything I can.
<achiang> qengho: are you seeing a NEON-related build failure?
<janimo> achiang, chromium/v8 probably works without neon too but their build system is complicated so some flags may get set inconsitently
<janimo> some with neon support some without
<ogra_> qengho, did you talk to micahg already ? he used to do the chromium builds in the past
<ogra_> probably something wheer exxperience can help ....
<qengho> achiang: Yes.  janimo has it right.  It's mostly build flags.
<janimo> I also had (scarring) chromium FTBFS experiences
<qengho> ogra_: I did.
<janimo> qengho, the only thing I remember is flags either not being passed correctly from debian/rules or build files needed patched to turn neon off
<janimo> qengho, Launchpad may still preserve chromium changelog history and you could find neon FTBFS bugs there
<janimo> it may be a recurring one due to dropped patches or changed upstream build system
<qengho> It's changing upstream, AFAIK, janimo.
<qengho> Okay, thanks all.
<qengho> Er, it looks like I might have to write a function that does what I want. What's the best way to test for NEON support programatically at runtime?
 * qengho hopes it's not "parse /proc/cpuinfo".
<qengho> Oh good. Assembly.
<ogra_> iirc it was somewhere in /proc/self
<ogra_>  /proc/self/auxv ? not sure
<ogra_> actually i'm pretty sure libjpeg-turbo has the code for runtime switching, just grep for auxv in the source
<morphis> ogra_: thanks for your response about gstreamer/ti/omap some days ago
<ogra_> welcome
<morphis> :)
<morphis> ogra_: seems like I have to investigate a little bit more
<ogra_> well, the guys that used to maintain the TI PPA packages are still around in #pandaboard (some of them at least) they can probably tell you what happens to the PPA stuff and if anyone goes on maintaining it
<morphis> ogra_: good hint, will join there and ask
<qengho> does someone have a device that lacks NEON support?  I want to test something.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1542106/
<qengho> ogra_, achiang, ^
<Tassadar> I have raspberry sitting in here, if that's enough
<ogra_> not near me today, sorry
<qengho> $ make foo; ./foo
<qengho> Tassadar: Ooo, that just might!
<ogra_> i will have my ac100 (tegra2) around tomorrow again though
<Tassadar> okay
<ogra_> what OS is on there ?
<Tassadar> that debian wheezy they have on their download page, raspbian or whatever
<Tassadar> you only need to test if it correctly detects the CPU, right?
<Tassadar> it should be enough
 * ogra_ isnt sure if a test on an armv6 debian rebuild is actually reliable
<qengho> Tassadar: yes, just the CPU.
<ogra_> your kernel definitely needs hwcap support though
<ogra_> (or was that libc ... its so long ago i had to tinker with it)
<Tassadar> compiled okay, says "
<Tassadar> pi@saffron ~ $ ./test
<Tassadar> this CPU has no NEON support.
<Tassadar> "
<qengho> Tassadar: Thanks.
<achiang> qengho: i don't have a device like that near me, unfortunately
<Tassadar> My LG P500 (~same cpu as raspberry) with debian in chroot also says "no neon support"
<ogra_> for a positive match,, i get proper output on the chromebook
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$ ./foo
<ogra_> this CPU has NEON support.
<qengho> ogra_: ah, thanks.  Good data all.  Thanks.
<vhadil> hy friend
<vhadil> besides cmus what applications you install
#ubuntu-arm 2013-01-18
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> does anyone else have the problem that the global menu is hardly clickable on the nexus7 with current raring? and a corrupted background during installation?
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> are there any plans to support the raspbian pi in the future?
<iceroot> or will there be no support for Armv6
<lilstevie> iceroot: no support for armv6
<iceroot> lilstevie: ok
<ogra_> see topic :)
<infinity> iceroot: Regressing our platform support for the sake of exactly one board (no matter how cool and hip it is) wouldn't make much sense.
<infinity> iceroot: But raspbian has worked out most of their kinks, and it's even the Pi's recommended OS these days, so that should do.
<ogra_> dholbach, yo ... morning, when did we have the nx7 meeting again (time) ? i promised alex to run it today (we werent sure when you come back and were to lazy to dig through the calendar)
<iceroot> infinity: thank you for that info, i am not very familiar with armv6 but as it seems its something "old" which does not have a future (like non-pae systems on x86)
<infinity> iceroot: Yeah, pretty much.  armv7 (for 32-bit) and armv8 (for 64-bit) are the future.
<iceroot> but what other arm devices are common for GNU/Linux instead of raspberry pi and nexus 7?
<infinity> iceroot: And, frankly, armv7 is the present too, not just the future.
<ogra_> it surely has a future, just not in the desktop or smartphone market
<ogra_> i guess v6 will still be used for a long time in industrial automation etc
<infinity> iceroot: There are a ton of fun armv7 devices out there.  Pandaboards, Chromebooks, i.MX dev boards, etc, etc.
<ogra_> nexus7 :)
<infinity> iceroot: But the Pi certainly has its place for educational use and other fun stuff.  It's just not something Ubuntu's targetting.  And Debian fills that gap nicely, so we don't have to.
<infinity> (In fact, Debian fills the gap twice... Officially with Debian/armel and unofficially with Raspbian)
<iceroot> infinity: debian is not supporting raspberry pi too
<infinity> See above. :)
<infinity> People who claim Debian doesn't support it are people who assume you MUST run hard-float for that tiny performance boost.
<infinity> Debian/armel will work great on it.
<iceroot> infinity: the official debian arm version does not include a special firmware, so something on the cpu is not worrking, because of that there is the hacked kernel on raspbian (imo)
<iceroot> infinity: no debian is not working great on the pi
<infinity> The userspace would.
<infinity> I can't speak to kernels.
<infinity> Anyhow, somewhat out of scope for this channel.
 * ogra_ would prefer raspbian anyway, since its an armhf recompile 
<iceroot> but i am fine with raspbian, i just need a apt-get distro :) but ubuntu would be nice too, specially the education part should be a big target for ubuntu but that is just my opinion
<infinity> Honestly, I wouldn't recommend a Pi to anyone who wants to do serious ARM development for desktop/mobile/tablet type stuff.  It's far too slow.
<ogra_> ++
<lilstevie> and far too little ram
<iceroot> infinity: xbmc is my target and that is fine
<infinity> lilstevie: The too little RAM is a huge contributing factor to the too slow, yes. :/
<ogra_> its good for toying around but surely not suited to run a desktop centric distro like ubuntu
<infinity> I'm kinda hoping they switch to a v7 SoC in a future Pi edition and we can stop having this discussion.
<ogra_> ++
<iceroot> ogra_: but it has a nice price specially for countries which are not that rich like the one from europe
<lilstevie> do broadcom even make a v7 soc
<ogra_> sure, but you only get what you pay for
<infinity> lilstevie: Probably.  Never checked.
<iceroot> ogra_: then i would get nothing when using ubuntu :)
<ogra_> cant make a porsche out of a beetle
<infinity> lilstevie: The list of A8 and A9 licensees is too long to memorize. :P
<lilstevie> I mean I have a tv box that uses the same soc as the rpi and it is fine with that, but that is an os that is tuned to limited resources
<ogra_> iceroot, be sure someone pays a lot for ubuntu, just not you ;)
<infinity> ogra_: Pfft, just add a whale tail to your beetle and you're done.
<ogra_> lol
<lilstevie> can't imagine running a desktop class os on it though
<infinity> The alternate counterpoint would be "You obviously never owned a Golf GT".
<ogra_> heh, no, i never owned a VW in my life
<dholbach> ogra_, 16 utc I think
<ogra_> dholbach, thx
<dholbach> ogra_, not sure if you saw my question earlier:
<dholbach> does anyone else have the problem that the global menu is hardly clickable on the nexus7 with current raring? and a corrupted background during installation?
<ogra_> oh, kind of overread it
<iceroot> but thank you all for the usefull answers.
<infinity> iceroot: Good luck, and happy hacking.
<ogra_> dholbach, the background is known, not sure xnox works on a fix already
<ogra_> it happens since we switched the installer to compiz
<infinity> iceroot: You may find that some software has a whole lot of assumptions that "Hey, you're on ARM, that means you're v7 with thumb2 and neon and, and, and..."
<ogra_> my global menu is fine apart from the times where it isnt ... due to the xinput bug
<infinity> iceroot: (At build time that is)
<xnox> currently not working to troubleshoot / fix that corruption.
<infinity> iceroot: If you run into stuff like that, bug reports and patches welcome to both Debian and Ubuntu to fix broken upstreams. :P
<dholbach> ogra_, I just opened firefox and tried to click on "Help" and then on "About" or something
<ogra_> oh, i see what you mean
<ogra_> the selection vanishes after the first menu item if you try to scroll down
<ogra_> thats definitely a new one
<dholbach> ogra_, mentioned your announcement in a couple of places :)
<ogra_> thx !
<smartboyhw> what annoucement?;P
<dholbach> smartboyhw, we'll have the nexus7 meetings again
<smartboyhw> dholbach, ah. Got it in email
<wookey> anyone else noticed that netbase in raring doesn't install under sbuild because it tries to replace /etc/services and barfs?
<ogra_> shiny
<infinity> wookey: That's not netbase's fault, it's schroot's.
<infinity> wookey: Comment out services and protocols from /etc/schroot/default/nssdatabases
<infinity> wookey: It's (incorrectly, IMO) copying in those files from the base system, then netbase wants to install them (since it, y'know, owns them), and boom.
<wookey> aha. that's what's going on. cheers.
<wookey> is there  abug reported on that? it's breaking a load of my builds
<infinity> Probably not.  I should just fix it in schroot upstream and let it trickle down.
<wookey> please do.
<infinity> I've been a bad man and been fixing it locally instead.
<wookey> yeah, I've founda  few of those I did in quantal and fogot to file...
<wookey> come and bite me in the bum a second time
<hrw> infinity: can I overuse your SRU powers?
<infinity> hrw: If it's for the alsa-* stuff, I'll get to it after I've slept.
<hrw> infinity: thank you very much
<dholbach> ogra_, meeting time?
<dholbach> ogra_, in a different call myself, so can't join
<ogra_> oh, right
<wookey> doko_: crosbbuild-essential-arm64 does not bring in pkgbinarymangler so clean sbuild builds end up with mismatch between build arch changelog and host arch changelog, so build packages won't install
<wookey> did you leave that out on purpose for some reason?
<wookey> I put it in because otherwise this happens.
<wookey> maybe I sent you a version with that missing? I which case apologies
<infinity> wookey: I removed it on purpose.
<wookey> Ah yes. I see the changelog comment. Yes it's not essential but without it nothing works
<infinity> wookey: Build your chroots with mk-sbuild.
<infinity> wookey: And "nothing works" is wrong.  If you build BOTH your arches in the same sort of chroot, they both work together fine.
<wookey> OK, but in practice at least some stuff is going to come from the real archive
<wookey> and that all been mangled
<infinity> wookey: All your build environments should match.  But there's no reason everyone else's need to match launchpad's.  Cause people building custom packages should change version numbers.
<infinity> wookey: Your use case (using cross chroots to build archive versions) is, actually, a really tiny corner case.  Port bootstraps don't happen THAT often.
<wookey> OK. so why doesn't sbuild-chreat-chroot put it in?
<infinity> For normal people, there's nothing build-essential about the weird things Ubuntu buildds do.
<infinity> Nobody uses sbuild-create-chroot.
<wookey> I had assumed that this was required in ubuntu world. I didn;t put it in the debian version, of course
<infinity> Even the Debian sbuild wiki docs tend to recommend mk-sbuild. :P
<infinity> (Which is from ubuntu-dev-tools)
<wookey> Hmm. I use sbuld-createchroot, seemed to make sense for doing sbuild builds
<infinity> mk-sbuild is much better maintained.
<wookey> we have far too many of these....
<wookey> each with different set of useful features
<infinity> I'm tempted to drop sbuild-create-chroot from sbuild entirely, adopt mk-sbuild again, and Replaces: ubuntu-dev-tools.
<infinity> But that's a conversation for another day.
<wookey> sbuild should have a set of matching tools, that work for debian and ubuntu
<infinity> Anyhow.  The take-home message is "Ubuntu buildd chroots are weird, we do weird things, that doesn't make our weird stuff build-essential, it just makes it essential if you want builds identical to ours".
<wookey> But I guess it's fair enough for ubuntu builds to require a tool from ubuntu-dev.
<wookey> Yes. OK, point taken
<wookey> And does avoid annoying diff between debian and ubuntu verions of build-essential
<wookey> I shall go an revise a load of instructions
<wookey> I guess a lintian check on crossbuilds for something aorund this might help avoid too much pain
<infinity> Seriously, just tell people to use mk-sbuild.
<wookey> that's what I mean by 'revise instructions'
<infinity> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding
<wookey> But it's annoying if it's different for ubuntu
<infinity> I use mk-sbuild for both Ubuntu and Debian.
<infinity> And ubuntu-dev-tools is in Debian.
<wookey> yes, but its kind of daft if you need to install ubuntu dev tools to build a standard debian sbuild chroot
<infinity> Despite the name, it's got a lot of handy Debian tools. :P
<infinity> Nah.
<infinity> It's contentious for people who think the word Ubuntu is evil, but they can suck it up.
<infinity> You're installing something from the Debian archive and running a script.
<wookey> I don;t think it's evil, just rather illogical that the sbuild chroot creation tool is not the one in sbuild, but some other one from a package named as if it ought not to be relevant
<infinity> (But, like I said, I'm going to talk to rleigh about replacing sbuild-create-chroot with mk-sbuild and shipping it in sbuild)
<wookey> OK. I'll be perfectly happy if the good bits of those two are combined
<wookey> That's the right answer
<wookey> you are doing an excellent job of answering my questions today :-)
<wookey> infinity: btw did you see my nice new build output giving actualy reasons for failure on the summary page: http://people.linaro.org/~wookey/buildd/raring-arm64/status-bootstrap.html#summary
<wookey> major improvement in being able to see what still needs fixing
<infinity> "something went wrong"... Very informative. :)
<wookey> yes, room for improvement there, but grepping the line out of a build that is actually relevent is tricky
<wookey> it used to say 'dpkg-buildpackage died' which was about equally informative
<wookey> there is now nice structure for adding smarter regexes for typical build failures
<infinity> Anyhow.  I should find a bed and attack it with some vigor.
<janimo> ogra_, ah nice. I may have misunderstood what marvin24 said a few days ago. I thought ac100 images were gone and that is why he had to test the 3.8 kernel with netboot
#ubuntu-arm 2013-01-19
<mvt007geek> hi
<mvt007geek> i am trying to install ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4 on panda board. but i see nothing in monitor. someone told me it's because of ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4 .is it true? should i use newer versions???
<mvt007geek> no answer dears?
<XorA> europe is still asleep
<infinity> mvt007geek: (a) you should use 12.04/armhf, ideally.
<infinity> mvt007geek: (b) it could just be that you're using the wrong DVI/HDMI port.
<infinity> mvt007geek: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ <-- For the omap4/armhf 12.04 images.
<mvt007geek> infinity: no i checked it.also i changed port so many times.but still not working. and currently i'm downloading it to see what eill happend next :) by the way because of slow internet speed till 2 hour is better to work on ubuntu11.10 :D
<mvt007geek> i want to configure minicom .http://omappedia.org/wiki/PandaBoard_Ubuntu_How-tos#Install_and_Setup_Minicom    i don't know how find the right usb port. can someone help me?
<erdnussradio> take a look at output of dmesg perhaps you can find more information there.
<mvt007geek> http://paste.debian.net/226310/
<mvt007geek> erdnussradio: http://paste.debian.net/226310/
<mvt007geek> it's confusing
<erdnussradio> mvt007geek: what are you trying? ttyS0 looks like a serial console
<mvt007geek> http://paste.debian.net/226311/
<erdnussradio> where is the problem? What do you want to do? Use a usb-serial adapter or what do you want to do with minicom?
<mvt007geek> i connected pandaboard to a pc(serial port) to check it with minicom
<erdnussradio> ok. then try to use ttyS0
<erdnussradio> but perhaps it would be easierto use ssh via eth but its your choice ;)
<mvt007geek> http://paste.debian.net/226323/
<mvt007geek> erdnussradio: pandaboard monitor don't work.that's the reason i want to use minicom.i want to check what is the problem. so there is no ubuntu on panda to ssh to
<erdnussradio> ok. then try picocom /dev/ttyS0
<erdnussradio> cant find how to do that in minicom sry
<erdnussradio> but usually its neccessary to also hand over the baud rate. But i dont know what the baud rate of your panda board is.
<erdnussradio> google says 115200
<mvt007geek> erdnussradio: i installed picocom .but don't know anything about it :D
<erdnussradio> mvt007geek: man picocom
<erdnussradio> mvt007geek: 'picocom -b 115200 /dev/ttyS0' should work
<mvt007geek> erdnussradio:  yes. yes.it works :)
<erdnussradio> :)
<mvt007geek> http://paste.debian.net/226327/
<mvt007geek> but what should i do now?should i write anything in terminal ?because it show nothing to me!!i turned on and off pandaboard but nothing
<mvt007geek> erdnussradio: i decided to change baudrate .cause when i turn panda on and off picocom shows nothing to me :( but what are the baudrate i can give to it?
<erdnussradio> dont know. i dont know panda board and i dont know much about serial connections
<sim590> Anyone has got the sound working on the TF101 under ubuntu?
<Aartsie> hi all
<Aartsie> i have seen the topic but is it possible to install ubuntu arm on a pi ?
<lilstevie> no, that is why it is in the topic
<Aartsie> ok :) are the ubuntu developers busy on it ? or it should never work ?
<lilstevie> no
<infinity> Aartsie: It'll never work because the Pi is armv6, and we target >= armv7
<infinity> Aartsie: Debian armel is armv4 (so that works), and there's also an unofficial Debian port called "Raspbian" that's armv6/hard-float.
<infinity> Aartsie: The latter (Raspbian) as actually what the Pi guys tend to recommend these days, I believe, so you might want to give it a go.
<infinity> Aartsie: And, trust me, you don't want to be running a full Ubuntu desktop on a Pi, so you're not really missing out (they're sloooow).
<Aartsie> hmmm ok to bad
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARMv7 Discussion & Development | The Pi is armv6, try Debian or Raspbian | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | ARM cores != Instruction sets: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture#ARM_cores
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARMv7 Discussion & Development | The Pi is armv6, try Debian/armel or Raspbian/armhf | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | ARM cores != Instruction sets: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture#ARM_cores
<infinity> Hrm, I suppose I should switch the order of those too.
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARMv7 Discussion & Development | The Pi is ARMv6, use Raspbian/armhf or Debian/armel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | ARM cores != Instruction sets: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture#ARM_cores
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> Aartsie: ubuntu would really be painful on the rpi
<infinity> Yeah.
<infinity> The "Ubuntu" that I would run on a Pi (if I could), would be seriously cut down, with a really lightweight WM (or no WM at all).
<lilstevie> 512MB ram is barely enough, I'd hate to imagine it with 256MBN
<lilstevie> -N
<infinity> At which point, I've ventured into the realm of "software that Ubuntu doesn't modify".
<infinity> And you've got... *drum roll*... Debian.
<lilstevie> infinity: yeah, headless server would be the only way
<lilstevie> infinity: but even then its worth would be questionable
<infinity> lilstevie: Headless might be alright.  Even my crap little Beagle C4 is vaguely usable headless.
<lilstevie> until you give it some work to do
<infinity> lilstevie: I hear the Pi's got pretty spiffy graphics, though (disproportionately so, compared to the CPU), so a super lightweight WM, or just a raw X with a video player on the root window might work quite well.
<lilstevie> infinity: yeah
<lilstevie> infinity: I have a roku 2 XS which has the same SoC
<lilstevie> it is brilliant for media
<infinity> My guess is that Raspbian booting directly to xbmc as the session manager might be alright.
<infinity> Assuming you pick a theme that isn't crazy CPU intensive for no good reason.
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> it really is a shame cause it has one of the best h.264 decoders I have seen on an arm SoC
<infinity> I wonder what the SoC is in my Samsung TV.  I've yet to throw anything at it that makes it upset.
<lilstevie> infinity: they are all samsung SoCs
<lilstevie> infinity: what series? (Ax, Bx, Cx, Dx, Ex)
<lilstevie> cause they are not quite all samsung actually
<lilstevie> C5xxx and D5xxx also come in mips
<infinity> It's a Uxxx8000
<infinity> Looks like a Samsung SDP1106, whatever that is.
<lilstevie> D or E?
<infinity> I'd have to go downstairs and look, and I'm far too lazy. :)
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> 2011 or 2012
<lilstevie> (thats all the letter refers to :p)
<infinity> Bought it last year, not sure when it was manufactured.
<lilstevie> fair enough
<XorA|gone> hey lilstevie I got myself a tf700t whats the native linux expeience like on those beasties?
<infinity> I didn't buy it to hack on, just to watch stuff, so I've not really dug into specs.
<lilstevie> either way it will be similar to hummingbird (Exynos3) or Exynos4
<lilstevie> XorA|gone: no idea, haven't done it with the tf700 cause I don't have one
<lilstevie> can't imagine it being much different to the tf201 though except with better resolution
<lilstevie> which is pretty decent
<XorA|gone> lilstevie: was my figuring as well
<lilstevie> XorA|gone: the only thing is you will need to build a kernel for it
<lilstevie> tf700 at present is the only device incompatible with the kernel on my repo
<lilstevie> it *may* work, but with issue
<lilstevie> +s
<XorA|gone> hehe
<XorA|gone> I need to decide whether to unlock boot loader first
<lilstevie> cause tf201 and tf300 are very similar
<infinity> Is the answer to that question ever "no"?
<RaYmAn> is it running jb or ics?
<infinity> Unlock early, unlock often.
<RaYmAn> if it's ics, unlock and do nvflash procedure =P
<lilstevie> heh that is also a good question
<XorA|gone> RaYmAn: it is not ICS, but it can be again ;-)
<lilstevie> XorA|gone: nope it can't be :p
<lilstevie> well not to a level that matters
<lilstevie> there is only one ICS firmware you can downgrade to, but that has the vulnerability closed
<XorA|gone> looks like on tf700t nvflash coudlnt unbrick even if you did the trick
<XorA|gone> so I didn't lose anything
<RaYmAn> uhm
<RaYmAn> it can unbrick from anything
<lilstevie> except hardware damage
<RaYmAn> of course :P
<XorA|gone> RaYmAn: not according to its page it cant
<RaYmAn> XorA|gone: then whatever page you are looking at is wrong.
<lilstevie> XorA|gone: seems kinda odd if it doesn't work
<RaYmAn> lilstevie: we should probably put a list of members on the androidroot.mobi page at some point ;)
<lilstevie> RaYmAn: probably a good idea :p
<XorA|gone> RaYmAn: its the androidroot.mobi page that says that
<RaYmAn> XorA|gone: uhm, no. Where?
<XorA|gone> http://androidroot.mobi/2012/09/23/nvflash-for-tegra3-transformer-tf700t/
<lilstevie> XorA|gone: oh I see what you did there
<RaYmAn> you're misreading it
<lilstevie> XorA|gone: you must run the procedure on a working device
<RaYmAn> indeed
<XorA|gone> it needs re-worded than :-)
<lilstevie> once you are bricked you cant run the procedure
<XorA|gone> bah, had I not read that first I would have done it
<RaYmAn> you're the first person I've heard of who misunderstood that part =P
<XorA|gone> ah well too late now, will wait until I get a tf900 :-D
<lilstevie> lol
<XorA|gone> chances are Ill never get a chance to brick the 700 anyway, always too busing debugging tablets for work :-)
<lilstevie> we cannot guarantee that asus will not brick it for you
<XorA|gone> then its under waranty :-D
<lilstevie> are you in the us?
<XorA|gone> currently in US but I like in UK
<XorA|gone> live
<lilstevie> heh
<XorA|gone> anyway time to head to meet friends
<lilstevie> later
#ubuntu-arm 2013-01-20
<purezen> Hey guys..!! I am planning to get the Samsung ARM chromebook to run Ubuntu.. would that be worth doing..??
<purezen> Any limitations I might face...?
<infinity> purezen: We don't officially (or unofficially) support it, and don't ship a kernel or installer for it, but several people are using it nonetheless.  hrw is a good person to ask about it.
<mvt007geek> well...i am downloaded an ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+omap4 .then i used "dd" to write image on sdcard.after that i connected sdcard to pandaboard.my pandaboard has a monitor connected to it.but it seems monitor is not working.so i decided to test pandaboard to make sure it is working well or not and i downloaded "validation" from pandasite.then i used "dd" to wrote validation on pandaboard but it need a serial port to show me the results
<mvt007geek> my serial port seems not work
<infinity> mvt007geek: How did you write the image?
<infinity> mvt007geek: "zcat ubuntu-whatever.img.gz | sudo dd of=/dev/sdb bs=4M"
<mvt007geek>    	 	 	 	 	 	    dd if=ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4.img of=/dev/sdb
<infinity> Oh, you unzipped it first?  So you have a huge image sitting on your hard drive?
<infinity> Also, that paste says armel, not armhf.
<infinity> Which is kinda impossible, we had no armel images for 12.04
<mvt007geek> infinity: complete name is ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+omap4    this is what i downloaded from site and also did checksum on it
<infinity> That's not the complete name.  Does it end in .img or .img.gz?
<mvt007geek> yes. .img after zipping///////.img.gz befor zipping
<infinity> Alright, there's no reason that shouldn't work, then.  Works here just fine.
<infinity> Using the HDMI port closest to the USB (not the other one).
<mvt007geek> ok
<mvt007geek> i did
<mvt007geek> before
<infinity> Anyhow, you really should plug something into the serial and have a look.
<infinity> Even with our images, the early boot outputs to serial.
<infinity> Since uBoot has no idea how to turn on the HDMI.
<mvt007geek> which one i use? minicom?kermit? or picocom
<mvt007geek> ?
<infinity> I use screen.
<infinity> screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200
<mvt007geek> right now i installed it.
<mvt007geek> and..
<mvt007geek> i use a usb to serial cable.one head connected to pc number1 another head to pc number2
<mvt007geek> infinity: screen is installed in pc1
<infinity> So do I.  Hence why I said /dev/ttyUSB0
<mvt007geek> what command i should use for screen?
<mvt007geek> i am so strange to screen
<infinity> "screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200"
<infinity> I feel like I might be repeating myself.
<mvt007geek> well.i did that command.what is next step?
<infinity> Plug in your Panda's power? :P
<mvt007geek> now serial port is into pc number2 as i told.shoud i plug it out?
<infinity> Err.  I assumed "pc2" was your Panda...
<infinity> Which would sort of make some sense if you intend to talk to the Panda via serial.
<mvt007geek> no problem i will connect it to panda :)
<mvt007geek> i did this.what is next step
<mvt007geek> infinity:
<infinity> ...
<mvt007geek> infinity: screen shows me nothing.
<mvt007geek> only white page
<infinity> What did it say when you ran it?
<mvt007geek> screen??
<mvt007geek> screen told nothing
<infinity> Just an empty screen with a blinking cursor?
<infinity> If so, that's fine.
<infinity> So, make sure the SD card is in your Panda, pull the power, and plug the power back in.
<infinity> You should seem some uBoot output.  And it loading a kernel.
<infinity> Etc.
<mvt007geek> still nothing :(
<infinity> Jigge the card, reseat it, power-cycle again.
<infinity> If it doesn't even see uBoot, you've either written the image wrong or your card is bad, or your Panda is broken.
<mvt007geek> no.it shows nothing. let's try pcnumber2
<mvt007geek> should i reboot that pc again?
<infinity> Erm.
<infinity> The Pandaboard, nor your PC.
<infinity> s/nor/not/
<mvt007geek> what?
<mvt007geek> infinity: u mean i don't connect pc2 to pc1?
<purezen> infinity: Hey..!! thanks there..:) ok.. I particularly needed some headers to get it working and its current state..
<infinity> purezen: I'm not much help, since I don't own one and have thus not been paying attention but, like I said, hrw might be of help.
<infinity> Or his blog may have pointers, if you dig.
<infinity> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/
<purezen> infinity: well.. thanks for that.. and right right now he doesnt look available.. shall I pm him..?
<infinity> purezen: I'm not his secretary, I can't say.  But sure, go nuts. :P
<infinity> (Do read the Chromebook entries in his blog, though, he may answer some of your questions there)
<kulve> how do you set the IP for usb0 for nexus7 with g_multi?
<kulve> I might copy the same logic for my rootfs
<purezen> infinity: ok.. :D :D .. will do that.. thanks again..:)
<wookey> xnox: I tried using dh_autoreconf but it doesn't seem to work. just do "dh  $@  --with-autoreconf", right? Doesn;t work for json-c for me
<wookey> http://people.linaro.org/~wookey/buildd/raring-arm64/json-c_0.10-1.2-raring-arm64-20130120-1050.log
<wookey> what am I doing wrong?
<infinity> wookey: "--with autoreconf"
<infinity> wookey: No dash.
<infinity> wookey: "--wish-autoreconf" isn't a dh(1) option, so it'll just pass it down to all the sub-dh modules (as you see it doing).
<infinity> wookey: "--with foo,bar,baz", however, means "include dh_foo, dh_bar, and dh_baz in the list of fancy things you do"
<infinity> s/wish/with/
<wookey> aha. cheers
<wookey> doh
<mvt007geek> what is the best way to write an arm image (ubuntu) into sdcard?
<mvt007geek> i used dd but serial port doesn't show it and it don't boot when i put sdcard in pandaboard. is there a good software to do that?
<cobalt60> mvt007geek welcome to the wonderful world of Linux on ARM
<robclark> rsalveti (or anyone), I don't suppose there is a working gnome-shell somewhere for 12.10?  http://pastie.org/pastes/5735819/text
<Rjs> kulve: my solution to setting the IP is to have something like this in /etc/network/interfaces: auto usb0\niface usb0 inet static\n  address 10.1.2.3\n  netmask 255.255.255.0
<Rjs> (possibly also set gateway 10.1.2.1 if you want a default route through it - I mostly just use a http proxy on the same 10.1.2.x network so a default route is not needed)
<Rjs> and I have something similar on the computer(s) that I connect the nexus7 to: iface usb0 inet static\n  address 10.1.2.1\n  netmask 255.255.255.0
<kulve> Rjs: thanks but my rootfs (Mer based) doesn't parse /etc/network/interfaces. I'm looking for e.g. udev rules that run a script when usb0 emerges
<lilstevie> kulve: you should probably ask Mer support
<Rjs> kulve: hmm, at least for me the interface seems to exist all the time after the gadget driver is loaded, regardless of whether the usb port is connected to something not - so maybe you might as well run the script just once after the driver is loaded
<Rjs> (as long as you don't set a default gateway, it shouldn't be a problem that the extra interface is up even though it isn't connected to anything - except that the IP network you configure for it it should be private enough that it doesn't clash with anything you use elsewhere)
<Rjs> at least I haven't had any problems with this kind of setup on my openmoko gta02 (whose g_ether gadget driver also behaves like that)...
<kulve> basically I need to make sure that the script that loads the g_multi is run before the script that sets up the IP. That's why an udev based thing would have been nice
<kulve> but nm, I'm sure I'll find something from the google :)
<Rjs> ok :) I've not done much with udev so I'm not quite sure how it works... from a quick glance, I think that debian stable (which I happen to be using now) has a rule in /lib/udev/rules.d/80-drivers.rules to run /lib/udev/net.agent which is a shell script that runs ifup or ifdown as necessary
<Rjs> maybe Mer has something similar, I don't know...
<kulve> maybe this could work: "KERNEL=="usb0", ACTION=="add", RUN+="ifconfig usb0 192.168.2.15 up"
<kulve> bbl
<_Takashi_> Hi, just flash the latest raring on a nexus7, the screen isnt't drawn correctely at all and it's stuck at system config, does anyone else had the same problem. Thanks in advance .
<magart> Anyone here using Ubuntu on their Nexus 7?
<Tassadar> magart: I think you can presume that at least one of 146 people on this channel does
<Tassadar> :)
<magart> ;)) I'm looking for a way to solve the touch problem. Basically whatever you touch, the OS then sticks to it so you can't switch between windows or click some buttons.
<magart> Also it would be nice to know if there's a place where a changelog is kept so I know what was changed each day (because there is a new image every day).
<Tassadar> well, the thing with touch is known and reported bug in X - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1068994
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1068994 in ubuntu-nexus7 "button1 gets stuck after a while" [Critical,Confirmed]
<magart> how can you enable meatcity on Nexus 7?
<magart> I meant metacity* :)
<cobalt60> Metacity?  How about IceWM-Lite?
<cobalt60> or OpenBox if you prefer GUI config tools
<magart> Yea...whatever. How do you enable them?
<Tassadar> just install them like on normal desktop ubuntu I would guess
<robclark> anyone know what package /usr/bin/jockey-gtk is in?  dpkg-query -L jocky-gtk only lists /usr/share/doc/... for me
<robclark> (not sure if that is anything to do with why gnome-session --session=ubuntu doesn't work for me.. but that is one thing it complains about.. fwiw compiz itself does work)
<robclark> oh, hm. nm, I think I see the issue..
#ubuntu-arm 2014-01-13
<wookey> what's wrong with my system if upstart just stops after procps?
<wookey> (I debootstrapped onto a drive then booted it with init=/bin/init --verbose)
<wookey> there is no ramdisk and all the kernel modules are built-in
<wookey> I can init=/bin/bash into it and things look fine
<infinity> wookey: By "stops after procps", do you mean "I get no getty"?
<infinity> wookey: (To which, the answer would be set up an init job for your serial)
<sgo12> hi, when I run "do-release-upgrade", I got this error: AttributeError: type object 'DistUpgradeFetcherCore' has no attribute 'run_options'
<sgo12> google on line, there are some fixes for x86. I don't think that will work for arm. how to fix it? thanks.
<sgo12> problem solved.
#ubuntu-arm 2014-01-16
<duoi> how usable is gnash?
<mrdavid> anyone here have experience installing ubuntu on a seagate goflex home?
<oliv3r> Hi; i'm playing around with a few things and want to do a debootstrap for an arm based board. is there a semi-official repository for thhis that has the main-arm(hf) package stuff?
<oliv3r> ah, ports.ubuntu.com
<oliv3r> yep that's what i was looking for; guess there's no mirrors for that, but that's ok; thanks all
<wookey> duoi: gnash is very useable but because it only implements older actionscript variant it only works on a limited number of flash files/sites
<mjrosenb> so... is it possible to get a non-armhf libc with debug symbols?
<infinity> mjrosenb: non-armhf, as in...?
<mjrosenb> softfp
<infinity> mjrosenb: libc6-armel-dbgsym from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/e/eglibc/
<mjrosenb> possibly called armel, I've had conflicting report about what exactly armel is.
<mjrosenb> so add that url to my sources.list, then apt-get install libc6-armel-dbgsym ?
<infinity> mjrosenb: echo "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com $(lsb_release -cs) main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get install libc6-armel-dbgsym
<infinity> Might also want: apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 428D7C01
<infinity> (Don't forget to add lines for -updates/-security if you're running a stable release)
<mjrosenb> *nod*
<mjrosenb> thanks!
<mjrosenb> http://dpaste.com/1555299/ :-/
<infinity> mjrosenb: Like I said, don't forget to add sources.list lines for -security and -updates.
<infinity> $(lsb_release -cs)-updates and $(lsb_release -cs)-security
<infinity> I guess that's precise-updates and precise-security in your case.
<mjrosenb> I added those two.  same error.
<infinity> Did you run apt-get update afterward?
<infinity> mjrosenb: FWIW, works fine here for me.
<mjrosenb> yeah, but apt-get update failed to pull in a couple of files.  I can't imagine they'd affect anything though.
<mjrosenb> oh, nevermind.  some of them look important
<mjrosenb> Err http://ddebs.ubuntu.com precise/precise-updates armel Packages 404  Not Found
<infinity> mjrosenb: Uhm, armel?
<infinity> mjrosenb: I thought you were running armhf.
<infinity> mjrosenb: If your base system is armel, then you don't need any of this libc6-armel business.  Just apt-get install libc6-dbg
<mjrosenb> I'm pretty sure this is an armhf system.
<infinity> (And why, oh god why, are you running armel?)
<infinity> mjrosenb: If it's an armhf system, apt wouldn't be looking for armel sources...
<infinity> Unless you're running multiarch.
<infinity> Which I guess you might be.
<mjrosenb> I set this system up a year and a half ago, I honestly don't remember anymore :-(
<infinity> dpkg --print-architecture
<mjrosenb> waiting for apt-get to complete...
<mjrosenb>  dpkg --print-architecture
<mjrosenb> armhf
<mjrosenb> ok, it *is* an armhf system
<mjrosenb> pretty sure I tried to set up multiarch on here.
<infinity> Okay, then apt is looking for armel bits because you set up multiarch.
<mjrosenb> and I have an el libc6, just not debug symbols
<mjrosenb> which valgrind *really* wants.
<infinity> You have libc6:armel, or libc6-armel:armhf?
<infinity> dpkg -l libc6\* | grep ^i
<mjrosenb> http://dpaste.com/1555316/
<infinity> Oh, those cross ones are useless to you.
<infinity> So, just "apt-get install libc6-armel-dbgsym" as we were attempting before.  Assuming apt's grumpiness about your broken multiarch setup doesn't annoy it.
<mjrosenb> what's the difference between -dbg and -dbgsym?
<mjrosenb> http://dpaste.com/1555317/ -- so it says I have held broken packages, I'm guessing 'held' is different from 'pinned', since I'm pretty sure I've never pinned a package on this system.
<infinity> mjrosenb: That means that it's *not* getting ddebs for precise-updates.
<infinity> What's your sources.list?
<mjrosenb> http://dpaste.com/1555332/
<mjrosenb> oh right, so like I said, there were some 404's when running apt-get update
<mjrosenb> http://dpaste.com/1555337/ I initially thought they were all armhf.
<infinity> mjrosenb: I only see a single line there for precise-security.  Nothing for precise or precise-updates.
<infinity> OH!  No, you've added it all on one line.  You can't do that.
<infinity> mjrosenb: That last line should be three lines, like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6764567/
<mjrosenb> c.c whoops.
<mjrosenb> I want to say that I'm new to debian/ubuntu
<mjrosenb> but that would be a lie.
<mjrosenb> need to pick someone up
<infinity> mjrosenb: I usually use excuses like "I haven't slept much lately" or "I'm scatterbrained and overworked" or "I'm testing a new strain of superheroine".
<mjrosenb> i'll report on it later.
<infinity> superheroin, even.
<lilstevie> infinity, heh I tend to go for "I'm tired"
<mjrosenb> lilstevie: the thing was, it was 1740, and I'd woken up at 1400, after sleeping for 14 hours
<lilstevie> mjrosenb, heh
<lilstevie> you aren't meant to admit that
<mjrosenb> I guess, 'I got a reasonable amount of sleep too recently' is as good an excuse as any.
<mjrosenb> http://dpaste.com/1555453/
<mjrosenb> well, that's a different error...
<mjrosenb> oh, I guess I need to go nuke my multilib glibc?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-01-17
<mjrosenb> any operation that matches '^apt-get remove.*libc' is probably a bad idea.
<mjrosenb> uh-oh
<mjrosenb> so installing libc6-armel-dbgsym failed because libc6:armel was already on the system
<mjrosenb> but now apt is kind of stuck because it won't uninstall libc6:armel since another operation is pending
<infinity> mjrosenb: Oh, didn't realise you had libc6:armel installed.  Whee.
<infinity> mjrosenb: You should be able to just "dpkg -P libc6:armel" unless other things depend on it.
<mjrosenb> infinity: yeah, armel programs ran just fine, but I couldn't debug them without the debug symbols.
<mjrosenb> infinity: a few things do, I'll nuke them with apt after libc6-armel-dbgsym is installed
<infinity> While I normally recommend multiarch as the way and the light, it doesn't make much sense for armhf/armel, since we dropped armel more recently.
<mjrosenb> infinity: I'm assuming this repo also has a libstdc++-armel-debugsym as well?
<mjrosenb> infinity: incredibly annoying is the fact that on arch linux, an armel binary will load just fine
<mjrosenb> and run great, unless you happen to be making library calls involving floats.
<infinity> Well, I assume arch isn't armhg.
<infinity> armhf*
<mjrosenb> infinity: it is only armhf.
<infinity> Then I call bullshit on armel binaries running.
<infinity> Unless they install a full multilib setup.
<mjrosenb> anyhow.  dpkg failed because things depend on libc, I'm assuming I can just add those to the command line?
<infinity> Which isn't "only armhf".
<infinity> Or, you could not install libc6-armel, if you had things depending on libc6:armel
<infinity> And instead install libc6-dbgsym:armel
 * infinity shrugs.
<duoi> wookey, is it hardware accelerated?
<wookey> infinity: 'testing a new strain of superheroine' sounds entertaining
<infinity> wookey: With or without the spelling error?
<wookey> well, either I guess but with is more wholesome
<infinity> That depends on the testing...
<wookey> we'd better stop this before someone points out that our project is full of casual sexism and bans us :-/
<infinity> wookey: I blame you.  I was all about the hard drugs before you came along.
<wookey> I've been to the pub. I blame drugs too
<wookey> And now I need to write my talk for paris debconf
<infinity> In French?
<wookey> no
<mjrosenb> libhfstdc++6-4.6-dbg-armel-cross
<mjrosenb> what.
<mjrosenb> infinity: is there a similar package for libstdc++, since I had to remove libstdc++ when I pulled out the old libc :-/
<infinity> mjrosenb: Erm, no.  Like I said up there, if you have a bunch of stuff depending on that libc, maybe removing it isn't the sanest option.,
<infinity> mjrosenb: Though, really, why do you have so many armel binaries you care about?
<mjrosenb> I have one.
<mjrosenb> I'm debugging our javascript shell, and it is supposed to run on android, so in order to avoid the pain of debugging on android, I'm getting a linux enviroment as close as I can to android
<mjrosenb> which is armel.
<infinity> Might I suggest an armel chroot would be much less painful?
<infinity> And perhaps a distro that still supports armel, like Debian.
<infinity> debootstrap --arch=armel --variant=buildd sid my-sid-armel-chroot
<mjrosenb> maybe I should just investigate installing debian fulltime on my boards :-/
<mjrosenb> I installed ubuntu on here *shortly* before ubuntu made the switch to armhf.
<mjrosenb> https://wiki.debian.org/PandaBoard
<mjrosenb> hahah
<mjrosenb> Install instructions
<mjrosenb> missing
<infinity> Yeah, you're better off running an Ubuntu base on a Pandaboard.
<infinity> But chroots are how I do all my development, using the base system to muck around in is usually asking for trouble anyway.
<infinity> So, a Debian armel chroot on an Ubuntu armhf base is perfectly reasonable.
<mjrosenb> yeah. I did this on a tegra already
<mjrosenb> but that machine is just a *royal* pain to work with.
<mjrosenb> if I can set up sshd to run inside the chroot, I *probably* don't care
<mjrosenb> although, I think the thing that I like the least about it is the set of things that randomly don't work in the chroot
<mjrosenb> iirc, oprofile works outside of the chroot, not inside of it.
 * mjrosenb tries a chroot on the pandaboard
<infinity> There shouldn't be much of anything that doesn't work in the chroot, unless you miss mounting some filesystems.
<infinity> (you'll want devpts, dev, sysfs, and proc)
<mjrosenb> infinity: things that modprobe kernel modules are finnicky.
<mjrosenb> since the host and target don't share the same kernel usually.
<infinity> mjrosenb: Not if you install the same kernel deb in the chroot. ;)
<infinity> mjrosenb: Or bindmount /lib/modules/$version into the chroot.
<mjrosenb> yeah, I think one problem was it was a custom ubuntu from nvidia, and they had some packages that debian just did not know about.
<mjrosenb> The program 'debootstrap' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mjrosenb> :-o
<mjrosenb> I can't remember the last time I had to install debootstrap
#ubuntu-arm 2014-01-18
<Aussie_matt> Hi all: I'm wanting to purchase one of the little arm mini pc's to set up a home file servier with linux. Has anyone got one of these or got any pointers? Im not sure the status of ubuntu on the later quad core beasts
<peba> hello
<peba> Is it planned to support i.mx6 based devices in next Ubuntu release ?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-01-19
<Aussie_matt> Hi all: I have some (probably) simple questions; I'm seeking to setup a small arm file server for home (I can handle that side of it), but once up and running, it will be headless: How does one maintain the server from then on? through ssh? I've never had to consider this before any help most appreciated.
<smallfoot-> the i386 and amd64 packages are on archive.ubuntu.com
<smallfoot-> but where are the ARM packages?
<k1l> ports.ubuntu.com
<smallfoot-> I see
<smallfoot-> Why are ARM and x86 on different subdomains?
<smallfoot-> Why are not they all on the same place?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-01-13
<snkt> hi....can anyone help in gstreamer for the error could not resize overlay..??
<ramsrambo> Hi! I wanna install ubuntu on my MTV Slash Swipe telecom tablet with MT8389 CPU on it
<serrrr> hey, i wanted to update my ubuntu armel last night from 12.04 to an actual version (i need a newer glibc) .. update didnt work .. and i didnt find an actual preinstalled image
<serrrr> it there a solution to update my 12.04 armel and/or a tutorial how to build a preinstalled desktop version for armel
<serrrr> thank you
#ubuntu-arm 2015-01-14
<genii> emily dickenson
<genii> wrong channel :(
#ubuntu-arm 2015-01-17
<mo_hand> hello
<mo_hand> there are peoples ?
#ubuntu-arm 2017-01-18
<Eagle357> Hi guys i've a question about Ubuntu Mate for RPI Zero can you help me ?
#ubuntu-arm 2017-01-20
<erik_> hi
<erik_> how can i install "ubuntu-personal" on a rpi2/3?
<ogra_> that doesnt exist yet, so you cant
<erik_> hallo orga :)
<erik_> orga, how to install a new ubuntu, with own kernel, snap and mir onto the rpi 2/3? do i have to install the server version first and then step by step the other services? I've seen, that there is an ubuntu-core, but i do not like to register myself just for testing/playing only.
#ubuntu-arm 2017-01-22
<mchasard> hi
<mchasard> i have some troubles with delay between sound and images under youtube videos or other
<mchasard> is there some settings i forgot?
<mchasard> i have a raspberry pi 3
<mchasard> i don't have this troubles with raspian
<mchasard> an idea ?
#ubuntu-arm 2018-01-16
<DJAnonimo> hello
<DJAnonimo> my USB audio card is listed in lsusb but cant access it with alsa
<DJAnonimo> modprobe snd_usb_audio
<DJAnonimo> error is : modprobe: FATAL: Module snd_usb_audio not found in directory /lib/modules/3.10.102+
<DJAnonimo> Im running ubuntu 16.04 on orangePI
#ubuntu-arm 2018-01-20
<renl> anyone noticed for ubuntu on arm computers, attempting to read from 2 ttyACM devices will hang the system and create a kernel panic?
<renl> basically it will overwhelm the cpu with software interrupts
<renl> in this case the computer is an asus tinker board
<renl> i tried the Armbian ubuntu which is on kernel version 4.13.16 and the ubuntu image from elar system on kernel version 4.4.71 both has this issue
<renl> when i tried using debian stretch on kernel 4.4.71 for the board it does not have this problem
<renl> appears to be a problem only on ubuntu
<y0sh> renl: how do you like your tinkerboard
<renl> in general?
<y0sh> yes
<renl> its pretty ok, i am trying to run ROS on it
<renl> lots of cpu power for my purposes so its good
<renl> but im now stumped on what to me appears to be some driver bugs? on cdc_acm or something
<renl> ttyUSB is ok, ttyACM kills the os
<y0sh> yes i am running the tinkeros seams to be ok. I havent done anything but get it running and now it just sits would like a better os for it
<renl> tinkeros does not have that ttyACM issue
<renl> too bad ROS doesnt have support for debian on armhf :(
<y0sh> maybe one day it will have a better selection of os's to choose from like the rpi
<renl> i wonder if rpi has this issue of hanging the system when reading multiple ttyACMs
<y0sh> not sure havent tried
